# eure bikes....



## crossie (8. Juli 2003)

hah ! war doch nur ne frage der zeit bis das kommt, oder?

inspiriert von anderen lokalforen, dachte ich mir, sowas macht sich hier doch auch gut. soll nicht als ätsch-ich-hab-den-längeren-thread ausarten (bitte!) sondern nur eben der information dienen.

also wenn ich z.B. nem orangenen CD jekyll begegne, weiss ich dass da der herr thiel draufsitzen sollte. 

ich fang mal mit meinem ex-radl an, im moment fehlt da leider rahmen / gabel....






und zum ende hin sah das teil auch noch n bisschen anders aus. also keine VRbremse, andere reifen, anderer sattel...

na dann haut rein  

cheers
croissant


----------



## Wooly (8. Juli 2003)

wenn ich aus New York zurückkomme mach ich euch fertig .. ;-))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (8. Juli 2003)

Jo also das is meins! Croissant wo kommst du eigentlich her ? Schau ma in den Dual Strecke bei Lörrach Tread  Vielleicht passt das ja  Dann kannst mithelfen !
Greetz CyroX


----------



## liebesspieler (8. Juli 2003)

praktisch schon verkauft


----------



## liebesspieler (8. Juli 2003)

vielleicht auch bald zu verkaufen


----------



## liebesspieler (8. Juli 2003)

bald vielleicht umbau


----------



## bluesky (8. Juli 2003)

allerdings mit neuer kurbel und neuen pedalen bzw. neuem innenlager (xt) .. aja neue sattelstütze ... die kore ist futsch






mit neuen pedalen und neuem 36speichen hinterrad


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. Juli 2003)

... dämpferlos herum, schneuz! Aber kommt bald mit neuer Gabel!


----------



## Triple F (8. Juli 2003)

... bald   mit Z1 FR....







andere Bikes folgen...


----------



## Triple F (8. Juli 2003)

... mein lecker Singlespeeder:







> ich fang mal mit meinem ex-radl an, im moment fehlt da leider rahmen / gabel ....


Ey Crossie, DER Spruch!!
Dann hab ich auch noch ein NPJ Buddah - die Schnellspanner hab ich schon, Rest fehlt


----------



## Triple F (8. Juli 2003)

Mieses Foto, aber egal.
Rocky mit AMP-Hinterbau. War damals das beste, was man bekommen konnte. Ja, auch damit ist man den Kamikaze heruntergedonnert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> Ey Crossie, DER Spruch!!
> Dann hab ich auch noch ein NPJ Buddah - die Schnellspanner hab ich schon, Rest fehlt  *





LOOOOL    

ouh mann....naja, ich hatte das rad in dem zustand. dann isses mir gecrasht....

bald kommt der gimp *sing* yippieeeee......


da noch mein ex-radl....


----------



## Triple F (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> LOOOOL
> 
> ...



Meine mich zu erinnern, dass dieses "Crashen" nicht ganz ohne Kolateralschäden auf deiner Seite ablief,oder?


----------



## the-red-planet (8. Juli 2003)

Hier mal mein Taiwanpanzer...natürlich mit 24"! ;-) 
Hab aber mittlerweile hinten Gazza 2,6 drauf..


----------



## liebesspieler (8. Juli 2003)

also ich mochte das turro ja
wenn das knallgrüne turro in der gegend rumstandt wusste jeder "oooooohhhh der croissant is in der nähe", ich lass jetzt mal stehen, ob das ein positives oder negatives 'ooooohhh' war....  

und jetzt...mh...."ohhhh ein dmr....und noch ein dmr...und noch eines....wow da drüben wieder eins...und..."
und mit dem pimper is das ja fast das selbe 
moagst dir net was vernünftiges holen? 

von dem geld, dass du mit deinem video machst, kannste dir doch sicher nen msisle holen, nebst ferrari flotte


----------



## crossie (8. Juli 2003)

@liebesspieler: naja, ein dmr wirds ja nicht mehr....der gimp ist schon bestellt - und bisher haben ihn 3 leute ausm forum, und die wohnen alle in der kölner gegend. also wirds wohl doch noch was exclusives sein (zumindest ne zeitlang) und wenn ich als zivi (der ich ja in nem monat bin) das geld zusammenhabe, werd ich mir das teil auch vanilla-glitter lackieren lassen  oder türkis. mal schaun.
bisher hats nur klarlack. also so hab ichs bestellt.



> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> 
> Meine mich zu erinnern, dass dieses "Crashen" nicht ganz ohne Kolateralschäden auf deiner Seite ablief,oder?  *



richtig. da gibts noch nen bild von....
das stell ich hier mal lieber nur als link rein, muss ja nich gleich jeder sehn - ausserdem ists leicht offtopic 

da.


----------



## ykcor (8. Juli 2003)

morgen kommt nen bild mit neuen kurbeln, pedalen und (hoffentlich) VR bremse...

abwarten bis morgen. jez wird noch nix verraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (8. Juli 2003)

Vielleicht mal ne neue Gabel....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grobis _
> *Vielleicht mal ne neue Gabel... *



Das kann den Verstand, die Ehe und wertvolle Freundschaften kosten ....

Mach mal 'nen Vorschlag für Abfahrtszeit und Treffpunkt Sonntag im Ride-or-Die-Fred!

Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Triple F (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *
> 
> Das kann den Verstand, die Ehe und wertvolle Freundschaften kosten ....
> *


... aber vor allem ne Menge Dispo-Zinsen  . -´--> eigentlich:


----------



## ykcor (9. Juli 2003)

das einzige was ich in der naechsten zeit ändern werd sin die pedalen und der dämpfer... und ich hab heut mein gips abbekommen! *froi* ich bin voll gut drauf!  *froi*


----------



## Trailrider79 (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ROCKthaHOUSE _
> * und ich hab heut mein gips abbekommen! *froi* ich bin voll gut drauf!  *froi* *




das glaub ich! herzlichen glückwunsch! wieder einer weniger in unserem rekonvaleszenten-verein;-)) adios *heul* 

gruß jörg


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Juli 2003)

hier:


----------



## liebesspieler (10. Juli 2003)

man man man man man, das act is immerwieder ne geile kiste 

aber wartet mal auf meinen gemini umbau...ha!


----------



## Trailrider79 (10. Juli 2003)

was hast denn jetzt schon wieder vor? kriegst ne worldcup-schwinge und dann kommt ne dorado oder shiver dran oder willst dein hinterbau doch durchbohren?


----------



## liebesspieler (10. Juli 2003)

als erstes wird einmal das steuerohr durchfräst, da kommt in fahrtrichtung gerichtet ein kleiner adapter mit giftpfeilen rein. dann wird das unterrohr aufgeschnitten und eine 20milimeter eingebaut, die man dezent dort auch wieder verstecken kann. ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, wo ich den granatwerfer unterbringen soll 
aber bald is der worldcup titel mein! MEIN !


----------



## Trailrider79 (10. Juli 2003)

sag mal, du hast als schüler auch nix zu tun, oder? 

nee, ohne schmarrn? kriegst du ne wc-schwinge her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (10. Juli 2003)

so, dann mal ich

MTB - demnächst mit XT Schaltwerk, denn das hab ich grad eben bestellt...


----------



## nkwd (10. Juli 2003)

und RR


----------



## crossie (10. Juli 2003)

@[email protected]!t: schönes radl, gefällt mir gut - gabel ist ne super T von 99/00 , oder?



da mal mein neues (ist noch nich da, aber schon bestellt... )





also ich habs mir erstmal in raw bestellt, werds aber früher oder später umlackieren...entweder pink oder vanilla-glitter   


cheers


----------



## [email protected]!t (10. Juli 2003)

ja die alde super t !
wenn sie viel öl hat und man sie hart rann nimmt , z.B. todtnau,
dann gibt sie dir wenn du pech  hast an einem "höhepunkt"
durch die rechte , undichte zugstufenverstellung einen saftigen spritzer in die fresse ab....


----------



## StephaneW (10. Juli 2003)

Ok, ich spiele auch mal mit.

Das Rad meiner Freundin


----------



## StephaneW (10. Juli 2003)

Diese Maschine kennt ihr inzwischen schon alle...


----------



## StephaneW (10. Juli 2003)

Vom Yeti habe ich kein vernünftiges Bild. So sieht es aber aus.


----------



## StephaneW (10. Juli 2003)

Und hier das kleine Bruder


----------



## tCA (10. Juli 2003)

nunja...
hab lange nimmer ins lokalforum geschaut und somit nicht mitbekommen was crossie hier veranstalted hat 
hättest ja auch mal früher was sagen können... dummbatzen  

hier jedenfalls meins:
(die pics sind nen link..!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *und RR *



Aha. Also mittlerweile doch mit geradem Sattel!

Ein (mäßiges) Foto meines Rennrads findet sich in meiner Gallery; mein MTB muss ich endlich mal ablichten...


----------



## nkwd (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Aha. Also mittlerweile doch mit geradem Sattel!*


jou, hab mir den SLR TransAm gekauft und dank der Aussparung is der Sattel auch in gerader Stellung bequem. den alten würd ich immer noch nur nach vorne geneigt nutzen


----------



## Rune Roxx (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *
> jou, hab mir den SLR TransAm gekauft und dank der Aussparung is der Sattel auch in gerader Stellung bequem. den alten würd ich immer noch nur nach vorne geneigt nutzen *



Dann war definitiv der Sattel schuld (und nicht deine "Körpergeometrie"). Fahre den Sattel ja auch am RR und bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden...


----------



## nkwd (11. Juli 2003)

ich würd auch keinen anderen mehr ans RR machen!


----------



## crossie (17. Juli 2003)

*push*


wo bleiben denn die räder von den andern? jörg, fez & co ??
 

bildeeeer


----------



## Trailrider79 (17. Juli 2003)

wie der herr vielleicht wissen tun, bin ich momentan net ganz so mobil wie ich mir das wünschen würde. deshalb gibts grad auch keine bilder von meinem bike, da die fotos zum scannen halt in ulm rumliegen und ich mich gezwungenermaßen in karlsruhe aufhalte;-) deshalb, habt geduld und seid nachsichtig mit einem rekonvaleszenten;-)

aber es gibt gute neuigkeiten zu vermelden. war heute im krankenhaus zur nachkontrolle, und die ärzte meinten, es wär alles super, die beweglichkeit, keine verknöcherung sichtbar, die wunden gut verheilt, röntgenbild ok, jetzt darf ich schon 5 wochen nach der op das gelenk mit 20kg belasten, anstatt wie angekündigt 10 wochen nach der op garnet belasten;-) der nächste termin steht in 3 wochen an und ab da darf ich dann wahrscheinlich wieder voll belasten, es geht also aufwärts;-)

gruß jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (17. Juli 2003)

prima, dann rauf aufn geißkopf


----------



## fez (18. Juli 2003)

hab im Moment keinen Privatrechner .... Muss am WE in Bad Wildbad mal Bilderchen machen....


----------



## Trailrider79 (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von liebesspieler _
> *prima, dann rauf aufn geißkopf  *



ja klar, damit ich dann das foto machen kann, wo du dich aufm northshore zerlegst;-)
nene, ich glaub damit isses vorbei, mit downhill jedenfalls für immer, freeriden wohl auch für immer, bei dual und bikerX mal schauen, was die ärzte irgendwann so mal loslassen, aber auch dafür seh ich den himmel recht dunkel;-)


----------



## Skanker (18. Juli 2003)

so das is meins...




bald mit scheibenbremsen...


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. Juli 2003)

Meine beiden "ausgewachsenen" Bikes jetzt in meiner Gallerie!!


----------



## fez (21. Juli 2003)

:


----------



## pinhead (13. August 2003)

so, und hier ist meins...

mehr dazu unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t72069.html


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. August 2003)

... Herr Nadelkopf,

Ihr Rad scharrt so ungeduldig mit den Reifen. Da könnte die Teilnahme an einer NorthernLights-Tour wahre Wunder bewirken - gibts hier im selben Forum!

Verbindlichst Ihr
Schwarzspecht


----------



## nils (13. August 2003)

...aber leider mit Rissen in der Dämpferaufnahem


----------



## Sherman (14. August 2003)

Die ewige Baustelle 

Mittlerweile mit Hayes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (16. August 2003)

naja, wenn ihr schon alle dabei seit, hier mal mein uralt hüpf radl...  

leider irgendwie sch.... qualität aber find irgendwie nix besseres...








und hier noch eins von meinem wald hüpf dings.....


----------



## bluesky (25. August 2003)

Version 1.1. (Mai)
neues 36 speichen laufrad mit xt naben hinten 

Version 1.2. (August)
Manitou Black Elite 100/120
XT Disc Breakes 170/160


----------



## ykcor (26. August 2003)

^^ steht alles in der beschreibung   

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=10196&password=&sort=1&cat=2&page=1


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gero _
> *naja, wenn ihr schon alle dabei seit, hier mal mein uralt hüpf radl...
> 
> leider irgendwie sch.... qualität aber find irgendwie nix besseres...
> ...




sieht schick aus mit der dirtjumper


----------



## liebesspieler (26. August 2003)

sodele, herr blesene, ich hab grad bei mtbs.net den dämpfer abbestellt, der kommt da nicht, und bei wheels-world bestellt
jetzt hoffe ich, bis zum ende der woche hier meinen schatz präsentieren zu können


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. August 2003)

die bremsen kommen aber über mtbks.net oder wie?
hast bei wheels world angerufen, ob die den dämpfer da haben?


----------



## liebesspieler (26. August 2003)

nein, aber heute reichlich mail verkehr gehabt, ich muss sagen, ich bin sehr positiv überrascht von w-world!
ich glaub, da bestell ich jetzt öfters
die schicken mir den 2004er fox mit diesem pedal irgendwas, ich hab keine ahnung ob ich mich darüber freuen soll, mal schauen
aber service bei denen ist 1a

ja die bremsen sind heute noch bei mtbs.net rausgegangen


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. August 2003)

mmmhhhh, keine ahnung, dieses pedal zeugs is wohl die fox-antwort auf fifth element. naja, du wirst es merken;-)

hätte übrigens am freitag wieder zeit, ne runde zu basteln;-) funktioniert die gabel immer noch so bescheiden? naja, zweimal wildbad dh runter und das ändert sich;-)


----------



## liebesspieler (27. August 2003)

klar, wenn du lust hast, ich nehm jede hilfe gern
bremsen sind ja bis dahin auf jedenfall da
und dämpfer, hm das bekomm ich ja auch so hin ;-)

zum thema gabel: ich hab jetzt mal die zugstufeN (!) richtig eingestellt, jetzt geht sie deutlich besser, aber meine sid spricht trotzdem noch sensibler an, hehe 
ja, 1x wildbad, aber ich hab derbe bammel vor den ersten beiden kickern in combo mit der nicht ansprechenden gabel, ich besorg mir so nen boxer-gebiss-schutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (27. August 2003)

So nun habe ich endlich mal ne gescheite Gabel am Bike.
Von der Testfahrt kam ich heute mit nem breiten
Grinsen im gesicht zurück  

Es ist eine Marzocchi mx pro03 geworden.

Grüsse Grobis


----------



## nkwd (27. August 2003)

sag mal, was sind das eigentlich für hörnchen an deinem bike? find die irgendwie cool

btw: hab heut angefangen um ca 18 uhr meinen neuen XT Umwerfer zu montieren, dann kamen paar Kumpels vorbei .... und um 21 Uhr wars dann in der Garage bissel dunkel für die Feineinstellung, also morgen früh nochmal schrauben


----------



## grobis (28. August 2003)

@nkwd: Na an denen halte ich mich fest, wenn sonst nichts mehr geht. 
.................Also bergauf............. 
Die habe ich bei Rose gekauft, waren nicht teuer, aber sind ganz funktionell.

Gruss Grobis


----------



## nils (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *hab heut angefangen um ca 18 uhr meinen neuen XT Umwerfer zu montieren, dann kamen paar Kumpels vorbei .... und um 21 Uhr wars dann in der Garage bissel dunkel für die Feineinstellung, also morgen früh nochmal schrauben *



*AchtungsinnloserKommentar* 

Du must nicht das Rad zerlegen und die Teile an den Umwerfer montieren, es reicht den Umwerfer ans Rad zu schrauben


----------



## nkwd (28. August 2003)

@nils
falsch verstanden - ich hatte grad die Schrauben vom alten Umwerfer gelöst, da standen dann lauter Heinis vor mir und wollten CDs gebrannt haben... und erst ca 3h später hab ich die alle wieder rausgeschmissen gekriegt, aber da wars dann schon zu dunkel um den neuen zu montieren, denn wir haben kein licht in der Garage

@grobis
wozu die hörnchen gut sind, weiß ich schon
fand nur meine so kacke nachdem ich deine nochmal gesehen hab


----------



## Waldgeist (28. August 2003)

Dieses Bike geistert seit März 2003 durch den Nordschwarzwald und Kraichgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (28. August 2003)

@nkwd: Ich wollte halt auch mal was gescheites in der Hand halten. 
Spass bei Seite, so gross die Dinger wirken, ihre Funktion ist ungeschlagen....  

Gruss Pascal


----------



## ykcor (29. August 2003)

avec le nouvelle BOXXER


----------



## liebesspieler (29. August 2003)

investier doch lieber mal in nen neuen rahmen?!


----------



## ykcor (29. August 2003)

nö dazu find ich den rahmen zu gut...  

wenn ich die preis von da bomb weiss fang ich an mit sparen...   aufs moab bomb.

aber der ghost is wirklich geil! den fahr ich bis er putt is...


----------



## [email protected]!t (29. August 2003)

bei dir steht ja löffingen bei freiburg.
ich bin aus freiburg aber wo zum teufel ist löffingen ?


----------



## ykcor (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected]!t _
> *bei dir steht ja löffingen bei freiburg.
> ich bin aus freiburg aber wo zum teufel ist löffingen ? *



des is 2 dörfer hinter titisee-neustadt....


----------



## Triple F (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von liebesspieler _
> *investier doch lieber mal in nen neuen rahmen?! *



Ja, dann lass du doch ma´endlich die Hosen runter


----------



## liebesspieler (30. August 2003)

ich kann noch nicht, mir scheint es als wolle mtbs.net momentan die ganze liebe kundschaft vergraulen, wenn man sieht wieviele leute mit bestellung z.Z. auch fluchen...


----------



## crossie (2. September 2003)

ein panzer  

kurbeln kommen noch morgen dran, wtp pro cranks (165 mm) und ein 36t kettenblatt....







dann gibts auch bessere fotos  und wenn ich am WoEnde in freiburg bin auch welche in aktion  


cheers
crossie


----------



## ykcor (2. September 2003)

bist am WE auf der bmx-bahn!?!
da hast mal wieder nen anhängsel... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (2. September 2003)

klar, samstag so ab 10 in FR streeten, und ab 2 auf die bmxbahn 

tCA kommt evtl auch, wenn der nich zu sehr am sack is von bundeswehr....


cya then?

cheers
crossie


----------



## ykcor (2. September 2003)

ja wo (treffen) in freiburg!?! fr is groß  
*jippi* boxxer race einfahren


----------



## crossie (3. September 2003)

ich meld mich noch bei dir....am FR oder so, per PM oder icq....


----------



## ykcor (3. September 2003)

kk


----------



## crossie (7. September 2003)




----------



## liebesspieler (7. September 2003)

gangschaltung, profilreifen und vr-bremse bitte


----------



## crossie (7. September 2003)

gangschaltung reisst mir eh wieder ab, brauch ich ned.
profilreifen werd ich mir noch welche zulegen, aber die teile sind zum streeten übelst geil. und besserer durchschlagschutz als nen gazza DH haben sie auch 
VRbremse is fürn anus  brauch man bei street und dirt nicht. also ich zumindest nicht. hihi.


----------



## liebesspieler (7. September 2003)

omg, das war doch nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## crossie (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von liebesspieler _
> *omg, das war doch nicht ernst gemeint  *




 na denn  - bei dir weiss ich nie hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *VRbremse is fürn anus  brauch man bei street und dirt nicht. also ich zumindest nicht. hihi. *



Naja, bis dir mal wieder ein Graben über den Weg läuft 



> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *  bin heut bisserl bergrunter gefahrn, durch ein waldstück, dann hab ich nen graben übersehn. (wegen laub was da.... *


----------



## fez (8. September 2003)

:


----------



## Triple F (8. September 2003)

An den Fez:

Da steht *EURE* Bikes! 
Hab ich was verpaßt  ?

3F


----------



## liebesspieler (8. September 2003)

fez fängt schon an die die 15-jährigem im auto fred mit ferraris zu posen 

p.s.: mein bike is fertig, ich hab nur noch probs mit der monatage der VR-bremse


----------



## fez (8. September 2003)

Ich habs nämlich so gut wie bestellt - nur mal noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen


----------



## Skanker (8. September 2003)

ein 04er bighit comp und was is mit deinem stinky ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (8. September 2003)

ehm...was.......wie.......wer...........WARUM?


----------



## [email protected]!t (8. September 2003)

hätteste ma lieber dein patriot behalten


----------



## crossie (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected]!t _
> *hätteste ma lieber dein patriot behalten *



glaub du verwechselst da was: 

patriot = StephaneW
stinky = fez


----------



## fez (8. September 2003)

wird zum Tourer zurückgebaut mit irgendeiner 125-130 mm Gabel.
Wenns irgend geht wird mein Schatzi  da bleiben.

- die Junior T oder die 150 mm Dirtjumper wird verkauft 
(Fernziel fürs BH = günstige 02er Shiver DC)
- der Cruiser wird verkauft (ob mit der Nexus, oder mit Originalausrüstung und das Nexus-Laufrad extra weiss ich noch nicht) 
- die Hayes 200mm des Big Hit wird verkauft. 

Ich habe das BH so günstig angeboten bekommen (1800.-) dass ich echt nicht nein sagen kann. Und wenns überhaupt nicht mehr gehen würde verkaufe ichs auf ebay - dieser Einstandspreis sollte immer drin sein....


----------



## liebesspieler (8. September 2003)

ich mein....uh.......ah......woooh...

du kannst aber auch NIE einem günstigen angebot widerstehen 

wird doch gerade ne shiver verkauft ...


----------



## crossie (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *...
> 
> - die Junior T oder die 150 mm Dirtjumper wird verkauft
> ..... *




weisst du zufällig ob man die auf 110 runtergetravelt bekommt? wenn ja melde ich schonmal interesse an


----------



## [email protected]!t (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> 
> glaub du verwechselst da was:
> ...



achso   , nagut !

weitermachen !


----------



## fez (8. September 2003)

auf 110 mm - das würde mich wundern.... Hol Dir doch eine günstige Dirtjumper III, vielleicht mach ich die auch ins Stinky (was John Cowan macht kann ich schon lange  )

By the way - hast Du an meine Prospekte gedacht ? Merci schonmal....


----------



## Trailrider79 (9. September 2003)

@fez: wie hast du geschlafen? hoffe doch gut hast es schon bestellt oder zweifelst du immer noch?

wenn du nen giant ac2 angeboten kriegst, sag mir bitte bescheid;-))))


----------



## fez (9. September 2003)

wie gesagt - für den Preis bekomme ich es immerwieder los...

Warum fragst Du nach einem AC2 ? Der Tächl ist ein potenter Giant-Händler und kann Dir dafür sicher ein Spitzen-Angebot machen ? Oder war das ein Witz...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (9. September 2003)

nene, das war kein witz. das ac gefällt mir schon immer gut, das ac1 is mir zu teuer und das ac2 liegt beim listenpreis auch schon über der schmerzgrenze. 

mir kommt jedoch kein hardtail mehr ins haus, ich brauch was beckenschonendes beim tächl werd ich auch mal vorbeischauen, der hat meiner physiotherapeutin nen superpreis für nen giuant nrs gemacht, aber mit ner sid und scheibenbremsen will ich net rumfahren, das hält die net lang aus. außerdem will ich auch noch singletrails fahren und da is so ne reine marathonschüssel halt eher net für zu gebrauchen. nur bikeparks und sprünge und sowas is halt vorbei, aber die schauinsland-singletrails werd ich doch weiterhin noch fahren können und dafür is nen leichter freerider wie das ac2 meiner meinung nach genau das richtige. oder hat der herr noch andere vorschläge? sind übrigens herzlich willkommen;-)

nur dieses jahr werd ich mir definitiv kein bike mehr zulegen, d aich sowieso net fahren kann und darf, aber vielleicht läßt sich nächstes jahr nen vorjahresbike günstig abstauben


----------



## fez (9. September 2003)

AC2 finde ich auch tierisch gut. Da ist der Tächl schon der richtige Ansprechpartner. Sag einen Gruss vom Frank...


----------



## liebesspieler (9. September 2003)

ja, ac2 rockt
das ac1 is zwar klasse, aber meiner meinung nach überteuert


----------



## Trailrider79 (9. September 2003)

die bessere ausstattung des ac1 im vergleich zum ac2 rechtfertigt keinesfalls den mehrpreis von 1000 euronen, vor allem wenn man bedenkt für welchen preis die bikeschmieden die parts einkaufen. also bleibt nur das ac2, aber auch das find ich schon heftig geil


----------



## fez (9. September 2003)

bei mir solls schon Ende Oktober soweit sein laut Auftragsbestätigung  . Hatte gehofft / gedacht dass die sich bis nächstes Frühjahr Zeit nehmen !


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> **schluck**



Kannst ja den Hund in Zahlung geben (und später wieder einlösen, man ist ja kein Unmensch).


----------



## liebesspieler (9. September 2003)

das macht doch rein gar nichts
ein RICHTIGER biker hat immer nur pfennig beträge auf dem konto !......... !


----------



## nkwd (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von liebesspieler _
> *ein RICHTIGER biker hat immer nur pfennig beträge auf dem konto !......... ! *


richtig! der nimmts schon mal ne Diät zu gunsten seines Bikes auf sich:
meine Eltern waren in Urlaub und ich konnt mir 2 Tage nix zu essen kaufen, weil ich mein Konto mitm XT Umwerfer überzogen hatte und warten mußte, daß wieder Geld aufs Konto kommt.


----------



## fez (9. September 2003)

aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (10. September 2003)

Fezbub, falls du was kürzeres willst und die Junior los werden willst, vieleicht können wir gegen Wetausgleich tauschen, ich hätte in der Spaßmaschiene nämlich lieber die Junior statt der Z1 ... ;-)))


----------



## fez (11. September 2003)

im grunde eine gute Idee, aber an und für sich wollte ich die Junior erstmal ins BH stecken und die 150 mm Dirtjumper verkaufen.

Welche Z1 war Deine denn nochmal ?

Dein klassisches Laufrad kann ich Dir übrigens zurückgeben.

Grüsse Frank


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. September 2003)

entweder mein nächstes biek wird folgendes: stevens vario cm2


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. September 2003)

oder doch das giant ac. leider hat das ac 2004 jedoch nur nen 3-way manitou dämpfer, und keinen 6-way wie das stevens, dafür aber 20mm mehr federweg;-)))) und is mindestens nen hunni billiger, das giant soll laut vertreter auf der ifma zwischen 2600 und 2800 kosten. es wird als komplettbike in deutschland nicht auf den markt kommen, es kann jedoch auf speziellen kundenwunsch von kontingenten für andere länder abgezwackt werden;-) daher steht der preis noch net genau fest.


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. September 2003)

shit, foto vergessen;-))

wieso zum henker geht das foto net, is doch nen jpg????!!! ahhhh, geht doch;-)


----------



## liebesspieler (15. September 2003)

da musscch sagen, würdsch fast das stevens nehmen
das is so hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von liebesspieler _
> *da musscch sagen, würdsch fast das stevens nehmen
> das is so hübsch  *



ich werds auf jeden fall probefahren, bevor ich mich entscheide


----------



## liebesspieler (15. September 2003)

jörg wie hießn das clawfinger album jetzt, dass wir im auto gehört haben? such dauernd das erste lied, aber ich glaub ich habs nicht


----------



## fez (15. September 2003)

Das Stevens mit seinem CC-Rahmen an den sie ein paar Bleche rangeschweisst haben vergleichst Du doch wohl nicht ernsthaft (nur wegen dem 6-way) mit dem Giant ????


----------



## liebesspieler (16. September 2003)

hier solls mal wen gegeben haben, der ist mit nem nicolai cc rumgefahen


----------



## fez (16. September 2003)

aber der war nicht mit angeklebten Blechen verunstaltet.

By the way - bring mir doch mal die Blättchen zurück, please.

Gruss Frank


----------



## liebesspieler (16. September 2003)

ach die hab ich ja noch, endschuldige!
ich werd sie wieder auf die treppe legen, muss eh gleich nach durlach


----------



## Trailrider79 (16. September 2003)

aaaaallllsssooooo:

das album heißt clawfinger - clawfinger. das erste lied heißt two sides. die komplette playlist findest du da: clawfinger  unter der rubrik media

@frank: damit ich das stevens kaufe, muß es mich erst richtig davon überzeugen. was ich net so ganz verstehe, is, warum giant dieses jahr nen besseren dämpfer verbaut als nächstes jahr. naja, mal sehen, was der aufpreis für nen 4-way oder nen 6-way kosten würde. dann bin ich wahrscheinlich beim preis vom stevens, also auch net schlimm;-) momentan tendiere ich aber zu 80-90% zum giant, da mir einiges am stevens mißfällt. erstens isses nen komplett neues bike, auch wenn INA-lager drinstecken, muß das net unbedingt heißen, daß die lagerung schon ausgereift is. zweitens hab ich bedenken, nen bike aus der ersten serie zu kaufen, da sind die kinderkrankheiten noch net beseitigt. was mich aber immer noch am meisten stört, is, daß die bremssättel, beläge und scheiben von der saint-gruppe und dann aber die bremshebel sind aber xt. das kann doch nur nachteile bringen. meiner meinung nach sollte man ne bremse als eine komponente ansehen und da paßt halt nen komponenten-mix net wirklich rein. und daher tendiere ich sehr stark zum giant, vor allem gefällt es mir optisch besser, und die voll versenkbare sattelstütze hat es ja auch, dafür aber nen schöneres sitzrohr


----------



## liebesspieler (16. September 2003)

diese probleme will ich auch wieder haben!  ich will nen neues bike, lol !


----------



## Trailrider79 (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von liebesspieler _
> *diese probleme will ich auch wieder haben!  ich will nen neues bike, lol !  *



du willst nen neues bike? wieso hast dir kein gekauft, anstatt deines aufzumöbeln?  nene, das gemini wird schon richtig geil werden, damit will ich dann auch mal den wildride in todtnau runter


----------



## liebesspieler (16. September 2003)

aber erst nachdem ich nen tempomat eingebaut hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (16. September 2003)

eher nen abstandswarner;-) 

10m, 5m, 4m, 3m, 2m, 1m, 0m, -1m


----------



## fez (16. September 2003)

Ich dachte Du wolltest ein Bike mit dem du hüftschonend Touren fahren kannst ... Abgesehen davon dass ich dieses Verstärkungsblech im Tretlagerbereich potthässlich finde - wie willst du dort einen umwerfer montieren ?


----------



## Trailrider79 (17. September 2003)

hhhmmm, mit dem gussett hab ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht, der tächl hat in seinem katalog stehen, daß man das stevens entweder mti 1 kb und führung oder mit 3 kb und umwerfer bestellen kann aber wenn ich es mir so anschaue, dann frag ich mich das auch;-) noch ein grund mehr das giant zu kaufen;-)))

das stevens is wahrscheinlich sogar noch leichter als das giant, soll laut stevens 15,9kg wiegen. tächl meinte, daß die gewichtsangaben bei stevens eigentlich stimmen. das giant schätzt er so auf 16-16,5kg;-)


----------



## Triple F (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Abgesehen davon dass ich dieses Verstärkungsblech im Tretlagerbereich potthässlich finde - wie willst du dort einen umwerfer montieren ? *



Shimano E-Type Umwerfer  ?

Erstaml auch gut zu hören, dass du wieder biken kannst!  !!


----------



## Freerider1987 (21. September 2003)

Mein Bike neu


----------



## liebesspieler (21. September 2003)

karlsruhe-durlach?
verdammt, macht mir hier wer meinen posten als größter biker-proll streitig?


----------



## Freerider1987 (21. September 2003)

Wiso streitig????


Ich fahre noch ein Scott FX 25




wo genau her????


----------



## crossie (22. September 2003)

@freerider1987: samstag/sonntag diese woche ist ne kleine session in karlsruhe city / 7 hills angelegt....

haste lust?

den thread gibts hier auch im lokalforum.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Freerider1987 (22. September 2003)

Wenn mein Bike in Ordning ist ist gerade in der WErkstat mir hat jemand meine hydraulik leitung aus demm bremshebel gerissen und das Gewinde bescädigt habe nur mein Altes Scott FX 25 das neue ist im laden wie gesagt

Wann am Samstag und wo ist der Treffpunkt?


Kann mit dem FX nicht so gut fahren gib aber mein bestes um was gehts???




Mein Helm ist auch geschrottet der geht aber noch ist halt bischen zu groß beswser gesagt er rutsch 0,5 bis 1,0 cm hin und her werde schauen wie ich ihn hinbekomme



Danke für die einladung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (1. Oktober 2003)

:


----------



## liebesspieler (1. Oktober 2003)

nem stinker würde sogar ne RST stehen


----------



## Blutdrache (1. Oktober 2003)

Hier mal meins:

1 Woche alt


----------



## Blutdrache (1. Oktober 2003)

ups


----------



## liebesspieler (1. Oktober 2003)

ahhhhhhh, die reifen !


----------



## Blutdrache (1. Oktober 2003)

Was kann ich für die Reifen? 

(Hab sie noch nicht ausgiebig gestestet, aber schlecht sind se net )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (4. Oktober 2003)

Willkommen im Stinker-Club, Bernhard !

Ich habe hier einen dezenten Vorschlag wie Du Deines aufbauen könntest:


----------



## ykcor (4. Oktober 2003)

meine


----------



## fez (4. Oktober 2003)

komisch, der Link zwei Freds vorher funzt bei mir nicht. 

Jetzt aber. Stinky ohne krassen Apapter hintendran, dafür endkrasser Forke vorne:


----------



## liebesspieler (4. Oktober 2003)

stinky's sind einer meiner lieblingsrahmen, aber ab ner gewissen rahmenhöhe sehen sie leider ******** aus  aber ansonsten hübsch


----------



## Triple F (4. Oktober 2003)

Yo, im Verhältnis zur Forke wirkt der Rahmen doch ein wenig tiny.
Denke aber, der Bernhard nimmt auch ne andere Gabel


----------



## Froschel (4. Oktober 2003)

jodeldiho, hab grad mein stinker abgeholt echt goilo.
Mit der Gabel hab ich mir gedacht ich mach die alte Judy Race rein die hat sich ja bis jetzt suuuper bewährt und is ja eigentlich unkaputtbar 
werd jetzt erstma`n bißchen schrauben. 
Muß mir auch noch einen krassen Adapter suche.......



            ........endlich im Stinker-Club..........


----------



## fez (4. Oktober 2003)

es heisst ja schliesslich auch Laagne


----------



## tigger_s (5. Oktober 2003)

Hy, 
dat ist meines.











Ist ein Enduro von 2001, neu gekauft im Juni 2003. Zum Ausprobieren, ob es mir wirklich Spass macht auf Dauer. Sollte ehemals neu knapp 2000 Euro kosten, bezahlt hab ich knapp 900.

Ausstattung:
Bremsen:              Magura Julie
Gabel:                   Manitou SX
Federbein:            Fox Float R ??(steht nix drauf)
Felgen:                 Mavic X139
Naben:                 Specialized Stout
Schaltwerk:          XT
Kurbeln:               Specialized Powerarms
Sattel:                  Specialized Body Geometry, mittlerweile getauscht gegen Lookin
Reifen:                 Specialized Team Control/Master, demnächst Nokian NBX 2.1
Pedale:                Shimano ???, jetzt M545

Eventuell noch geplant:
Marzocchi MX pro
Kürzerer Vorbau, der jetzige hat 120 mm

Grüssle
dirk


----------



## Froschel (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *es heisst ja schliesslich auch Laagne *



sorry, hatte grad mein Wörterbuch nicht prarat.

soll nicht wieder vorkommen......


----------



## DERGLIMPEL (6. Oktober 2003)

pter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (7. Oktober 2003)

geiles rad, nur die gabel muss raus. nicht, dass ich sie schlecht finden würde, ich hatte sie ja länger. aber in dem rahmen unterdimensioniert


----------



## crossie (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bastian.w _
> *pter *




wo wohnst denn??

schönes teil, nur flext die super t auch so ??

cheers
crossie


----------



## Trailrider79 (7. Oktober 2003)

@liebesspieler:du hast auch nix zu tun schulemäßig, oder? 

jo, ne dorado sieht da richtig fein drin aus;-)


----------



## fez (7. Oktober 2003)

oder ne shiver 01


----------



## crossie (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *oder ne shiver 01    *




du hast eine zu verkaufen??



hab da nämlich in näherer zukunft so nen projekt.......


----------



## fez (7. Oktober 2003)

hab das Dingen gestern Abend ersteigert für mein BH... ))


----------



## Trailrider79 (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *hab das Dingen gestern Abend ersteigert für mein BH... )) *



ja wie geil is das denn  

wann kommt dein bighit, die hatten doch oktober angekündigt, oder stehts schon bei dir daheim?


----------



## liebesspieler (7. Oktober 2003)

ja leck mich doch am arsch! jetzt muss ich den posten des platzhirsches wohl endgültig abgeben 

@jörg: ich hab genug zu tun, nur durch das neue oberstufen-system nen total zerplückten tag


----------



## crossie (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von liebesspieler _
> *ja leck mich doch am arsch! jetzt muss ich den posten des platzhirsches wohl endgültig abgeben
> ... *




tzja..... *verkackt !* würd ich sagen...hihi

naja, ich mag dein gemini trotzdem ...schenksts mir wenn du dir was neues kaufst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (7. Oktober 2003)

Okt. Anf. Nov.

Grs. Frnk


----------



## crossie (8. Oktober 2003)

hier mal nen kleines gabel-update.... kommt noch ne andere lenker/vorbau kombi dran dann isses fertig. (ok, nabe muss ich noch umspeichen)






sagmal, liebesspieler: hast du die reduzierhülsen für den wingbar noch??

und bei mir kommt anfang NOV auch was dazu  der ein oder andere weiss es ja schon.... 

cheers
crossie


----------



## fez (8. Oktober 2003)

Du wirst dich nachher besser fühlen


----------



## crossie (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Du wirst dich nachher besser fühlen *




wildsau hardride 1.5


----------



## liebesspieler (8. Oktober 2003)

im NOV schon? oah 

eine reduzierhülse is mir gestern übern weg gehuscht, aber die zweite, kA. ich dachte damals ich bräuchte den lenker nie wieder . ich werd mich heut abend mal auf die lauer legen.

btw, die gabel sieht aus wie ne MX pro


----------



## fez (8. Oktober 2003)

Croissant !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (9. Oktober 2003)

ist noch klein und noch etwas undressiert. Es schlägt manchmal noch mit den Pedalen aus und will noch nicht alles machen was der Reiter will. Dafür hat es schon Gefallen am Wheelie gefunden...


----------



## Freerider1987 (9. Oktober 2003)

Wo bekommt man solche Reifen her die nils drauf hat


----------



## nils (9. Oktober 2003)

Das sind alte IRC Mythos XC. Die lagen halt noch in der Ecke rum, schwarz fänd ich hübscher...


----------



## nobs (9. Oktober 2003)

seit wann hast du nen Ständer am Rad


----------



## nils (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *seit wann hast du nen Ständer am Rad  *



Es stand grad vor einem Spiegel, da ist das halt so


----------



## liebesspieler (11. Oktober 2003)

hihi fez, ich hab beim tächl dein big hit gesehen


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. Oktober 2003)

warst du heut beim tächl?

hat er was neues dagehabt? so giant-technisch oder stevens?


----------



## liebesspieler (11. Oktober 2003)

ja, war ich. aber was neues stand eigentlich nicht rum
kein stevens-freerider und auch kein giant. nur nrs

aber in der werkstatt stand ein ca. 18 jähriges blondes mädel in engen jeans und schraubte an einem bike rum....  !


----------



## fez (11. Oktober 2003)




----------



## nobs (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> * *



na denne, kaufst du jetzt auch wieder deine Flicken dort oder schiebst du immer noch heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> *
> 
> na denne, kaufst du jetzt auch wieder deine Flicken dort oder schiebst du immer noch heim  *


----------



## knoflok (13. Oktober 2003)

wo issn der laden?
mal bei der blonden durchschauen...!


----------



## Trailrider79 (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von knoflok _
> *wo issn der laden?
> mal bei der blonden durchschauen...!  *



der is in singen im pfinztal, http://www.cyclesport.de


----------



## knoflok (13. Oktober 2003)

och mönsch; da kann ich ja nicht mal schnell durch eiern... 
aber mal für den nächsten ausflug vormerken...


----------



## blackforest (13. Oktober 2003)

A propos Giant AC:

Hat übrigens neu 2300 gekostet.


----------



## Trailrider79 (13. Oktober 2003)

wie kommt man bei dem bike auf 2300¬???
schickes teil, biste zufrieden damit? wie schwer isses? hast es aus einzelteilen aufgebaut oder das komplettbike umgebaut?


----------



## fez (13. Oktober 2003)

ich halte es mit Kalsson vom Dach:"Das stört einen grossen Geist nicht".

Hier 19 königliche kg:


----------



## crossie (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *ich halte es mit Kalsson vom Dach:"Das stört einen grossen Geist nicht".
> 
> Hier 19 königliche kg: *


GEILGEILGEILGEILGEILGEILGEIL Geworden !


fünf von fünfeinhalb croissants 
den halben abzug gibts für n sattel. ich würd da nen andern fahrn. aber is ja geschmackssache !


cheers
crossie


----------



## liebesspieler (13. Oktober 2003)

aber wer hat vor dir dran geleckt? wer? na, wer? 
jetzt aber bitte noch die shiver rein, dann is richtig woah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (13. Oktober 2003)

Sattel, Gabel usw.

Vielleicht lass ich die Hayes sogar dran und verkaufe die Hope...
Shiver kommt morgen, hoffentlich...

Übrigens: das SPV funktioniert super. 
Zuerst hatte ich 0 Luft drin - natürlich ziemliches Gewippe  dank massig Sag. Dann ca 90 PSi, nix wippt mehr, echt geil ! Geht zwar ein wenig auf Kosten des Ansprechverhaltens, aber ich finde das juckt bei einem FR/DH-Bike ja mal garnicht. Das stört vielleicht bei einem Tourer...
Auch ziemlich genial ist diese Kettenführung-für-zwei Kettenblätter-ohne-Kettenführung. Links verhindert ein Anschlag am Schaltwerk das runterfallen, rechts eine Art Rockring. Mal schauen ob sich die Lösung auch im hartenEeinsatz bewährt... Auf jeden Fall kann man mit genügend Geduld auch die Berge damit erklimmen. Na warte nur Besame Mucho !!!


----------



## blackforest (14. Oktober 2003)

Also bis auf die Gabel ist das Radel geil. Die Gabel wird irgendwann noch gegen ne Z1 150 getauscht. Doppelbrücken darf man ja nicht einbauen  

Ich habs von jemandem abgekauft der es aufgebaut hat, dann aber in die USA mußte und sich dort ein Cannondale kaufen wollte. Deshalb hat er es neu verkauft ohne damit zu fahren.
Das Cannondale Gemini 2000 ist übrigens mittlerweile gebrochen


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2003)

wie wärs mit der 150 mm Dirtjumper II 2004 welche Du bei dem Big Hit obendran siehst ?


----------



## Froschel (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *ich halte es mit Kalsson vom Dach:"Das stört einen grossen Geist nicht".
> 
> Hier 19 königliche kg: *



mein Stinker wiegt ja auch 17Kg und hab`s am WE in der Pfalz getestet, das hohe Gewicht macht viel weniger aus als ich mir dachte. Nur bei steilen technischen Stellen geht einem schneller die Puste aus. Ansonsten 1A Berggemse.


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2003)

eigentlich eher auf die bösen Buben Triple und Nobs gemünzt. Die ärgern mich nämlich immer !


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2003)

maln Bildchen ....

Warum ist das Dingen eigentlich noch so schwer - hast Du noch nicht Deinen alten Laufradsatz drin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *eigentlich eher auf die bösen Buben Triple und Nobs gemünzt. Die ärgern mich nämlich immer ! *




BItte was?! 
Warum immer gegen die "bösen" Freiburger???

Aber zur Sache:
LECK MICH FETT!!!!!!!!!!
Was ein Teil. Sieht schon mal edelst aus. Da kann man ja fast nix mehr besser machen, außer mal ne ´03 Shiver (..jajaj...nur wegen der Optik  ) reinfritten.

Beim Nicolai geht´s gewichtsmäßig auch nach oben. Anfang November sollte es ein Kilo mehr auf den Rippen haben, aber dazu ein andermal.


----------



## liebesspieler (14. Oktober 2003)

diese woche muss ich auch mal nen shooting mit meiner bergziege veranstalten, das is ja kein zustand


----------



## Froschel (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *maln Bildchen ....
> 
> Warum ist das Dingen eigentlich noch so schwer - hast Du noch nicht Deinen alten Laufradsatz drin ? *



nee, der is mir abgeraucht. XT is also doch Schmeiße. Das Lager eiert rum wie besoffen und der Freilauf hat auch nen Klemmer. Frag mich woher das gekommen ist. Ich fahr ja keine wilden sachen mit dem Ding. Ist das normal das die nach nicht mal 2 Jahren den Geist aufgeben ?
Hab jetzt halt die Orig. Stinker-Roller drin und die sind schon etwas massiv.
Ich mach ma nen Bildchen davon


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *Das Lager eiert rum wie besoffen und der Freilauf hat auch nen Klemmer. Frag mich woher das gekommen ist. Ich fahr ja keine wilden sachen mit dem Ding. Ist das normal das die nach nicht mal 2 Jahren den Geist aufgeben ?*



Das hat bestimmt irgendwas mitm Triple zu tun !!

hähähähä


----------



## Froschel (14. Oktober 2003)

das glaub ich auch. Bei dem geht schon alles kaputt nur wenn er es anschaut.
Hoffentlich schaut er mein Stinker nicht an.


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2003)

Der böse Blick (malocchio) und seine Träger (jettatori) werden in Neapel sehr gefürchtet.


In vielen Geschäften findet man deswegen zum Schutz vor dem bösen Blick das rote Corno (neapolitanisch: curniciello; deutsch: Hörnchen). Es galt ursprünglich als das Symbol von Potenz und Fruchtbarkeit, wobei die Farbe Rot in vielen Kulturen als Glücksfarbe gilt. Corni werden in verschiedenen Größen und Formen sowie aus fast allen Materialien (z.B. Plastik, Korallen, Gold, Silber) hergestellt. Man findet sie als Schlüssel- oder Kettenanhänger und über Haustüren. Ein Corno darf nach dem Volksglauben nicht gekauft werden, das brächte Unglück. Es muß als Geschenk überreicht werden, um seine Funktion gut zu erfüllen. 

Wer gerade kein Corno zur Hand hat, kann sich mit einer Geste gegen den bösen Blick verteidigen. Hierzu werden der Zeigefinger und der kleine Finger von der Hand abgespreizt und die Hand nach unten gerichtet. (Yo, Mann, wir sind die Stoned-Riders, ey !)  

Nach dem Volksglauben ist der bedauernswerte Träger der bösen Blickes ein magerer Einzelgänger mit blassem Gesicht und einer gebogenen Nase. Seine Augen sind hervorstechend und sein Blick ist böse und verwaschen. Die Augen versucht er hinter einer dunklen Brille zu verbergen. 

In der Vergangenheit konnte man mit ein wenig (Un-) Glück einem professionellen Überbringer des bösen Blicks begegnen. Der personfizierte Malocchio war ein zumeist schwarz gekleideter Mann mit einem unheimlichen Gesichtsausdruck, der durch die Geschäfte Neapels ging. Er stellte sich unheilverkündend vor eine Schaufensterscheibe und blickte zum Ladenbesitzer. Gegen eine kleine Spende verschonte dieser berufliche Jettatore die Menschen praktischerweise höchstpersönlich gegen die Folgen seines bösen Blicks.


Im modernen Neapel wird niemand zugeben, dass es den bösen Blick wirklich gibt. Aber kein Neapolitaner ist ohne Cornicello unterwegs......

Don Fez


----------



## blackforest (14. Oktober 2003)

Also bei der DJ 2 150 kommt das noch auf die Dämpfung an. Welche ist denn da drin? Und vorallem was wiegt das Ding. Könntest du es mal wiegen wenn du es ausbaust?

Ansonsten mach mal en Preisvorschlag!! Vom Design her find ich die Z1 150 nämlich hässlich.


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2003)

Dämpfung: 
Offenes Ölbad, SSV-Dämpfung (Vorspannung und Rebound sind über Luftdruck einstellbar)
Ich fahre in meinem Stinky die 2004er Drop Off II, die arbeitet mit dem gleichen System und das funktioniert super (fahre zudem eh immer ohne Vorspannung und mit offener Dämpfung)

Das Gewicht :
Werde ich Dir abwiegen. Ich schätze mal so um die 3,1 kg.

Preis: 
Stelle mir ca. 390  frei Haus vor


----------



## blackforest (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *
> 
> Preis:
> Stelle mir ca. 390  frei Haus vor *





Na komm schon, ne normale DJ 2 2004 kostet neu aus dem Shop 315 Euro. Ganz soviel wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. 
Wie geht das überhaupt mit der Garantie?? Wenn was kaputt geht muß ich die  Gabel dir schicken. Direkt geht gar nix, oder?


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2003)

kaputt geht gehst Du zu irgendeinem Bike-Händler der Marzocchi führt. Du bekommst die Gabel selbstverständlich mit voller M.-Garantie.

Den Shop musst du mir mal zeigen, das günstigste was ich gefunden habe war www.bikepartsonline.de für 349.- oder sowas.

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (14. Oktober 2003)

@fez:

Kann das sein, das in diesem Beitrag vom Tächl die Rede ist *klick* ?

Die Symtome kommen mir bekannt vor:


> _Original geschrieben von powderliner _
> *... ab sofort kauf ich bei dem nichtmal mehr nen schlauch!
> ...*


----------



## blackforest (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *
> Den Shop musst du mir mal zeigen, das günstigste was ich gefunden habe war www.bikepartsonline.de für 349.- oder sowas.
> 
> Gruss Frank *



Bei www.bike-mailorder.de kostet sie 315. Ich finde halt dass deine Gabel eigentlich das gleiche ist wie die normale DJ2. Hat halt längere Standrohre.


----------



## blackforest (14. Oktober 2003)

A propos DJ2.

Hat die auch ETA/ECC??
Wenn sie das nicht hat kann ich sie leider nicht gebrauchen. Da komm ich ja keinen Berg mehr hoch.


----------



## Trailrider79 (15. Oktober 2003)

@blackforest: hätte noch ne z1 freeride von 2002 zu verkaufen, allerdings mit steckachse

gruß jörg


----------



## blackforest (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trailrider79 _
> *@blackforest: hätte noch ne z1 freeride von 2002 zu verkaufen, allerdings mit steckachse
> 
> gruß jörg *



Steckachse muß sie sogar haben, ansonsten muß ich ja meine Magura FR umbauen. Danke für des Angebot, ich will aber ne Gabel mit 150 mm.


----------



## Triple F (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *@fez:
> Die Symtome kommen mir bekannt vor:
> *



Jaja, bis er dann im Feb ein Bullit bei ihm bestellt.
"Kompetenter Mann - 20% unter Liste!"




> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *
> (Yo, Mann, wir sind die Stoned-Riders, ey !)
> *



Und fez wird der offizielle Big-Hit-Fräns-Fez!!



> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *
> Nach dem Volksglauben ist der bedauernswerte Träger der bösen Blickes ein magerer Einzelgänger mit blassem Gesicht und einer gebogenen Nase. Seine Augen sind hervorstechend und sein Blick ist böse und verwaschen. Die Augen versucht er hinter einer dunklen Brille zu verbergen.
> 
> Don Fez *



Schön wär´s.... 
3f,


----------



## nobs (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *eigentlich eher auf die bösen Buben Triple und Nobs gemünzt. Die ärgern mich nämlich immer ! *



ich gelobe Besserung
also jetzt ist aber mal gut Leute, nicht immer nachhaken und noch einen draufsetzen denn im Grunde hat der arme Fez ja auch Wort gehalten, noch kein Flickzeug hat er da geholt


----------



## fez (15. Oktober 2003)

Um allen anderslautenden Gerüchten hier im Forum den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen: 19 cm Federweg sind mehr als ausreichend um mit dem Hund Gassi zu gehen !!!


----------



## liebesspieler (16. Oktober 2003)

in diesem sinne, auf nach bad wildbad
apropos, frank, mein fahrlehrer meinte irgendwas von ner downhill strecke in weingarten. er meinte, die sei recht anspruchsvoll, sei vor paar jahren auch mal einer drauf umgekommen. kennst du da was? hab nacher wieder fahrstunde, werd mal genauer mich erkundigen. klingt interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (16. Oktober 2003)

bin um Weingaten eigentlich öfters unterwegs, hab bis jetzt da noch nichts entdeckt. Müßte ganz schön versteckt sein wenn da was wäre. Vielleicht meinte er ja Weingaten bei Ravensburg.
Frag in mal auf jeden fall.


----------



## Froschel (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Um allen anderslautenden Gerüchten hier im Forum den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen: 19 cm Federweg sind mehr als ausreichend um mit dem Hund Gassi zu gehen !!! *



da wird`s der Anuk ja ganz schwindelig wenn die da so ein wippendes Ungetüm neben sich herschauckel sieht.

Sieht aber mächtig goil aus.


----------



## fez (16. Oktober 2003)

meint er ja die BMX-Strecke bei Grötzingen.... 
(da ist aber Gott sei Dank noch niemand drauf umgekommen soweit ich weiss)

ÜBRIGENS: wo bleiben eure Bilder !!!! Bernhard, Liebesspieler, Nobs (oder war da schon eins ?)


----------



## liebesspieler (16. Oktober 2003)

was heißt wo bleiben die bilder. wo bleibt mein bike! ich warte noch auf den anruf vom tächl


----------



## blackforest (16. Oktober 2003)

@ fez: Ich währe immer noch an der Gabel interessiert. Könntest du mir sagen was sie wiegt, und ob sie ETA hat???


----------



## Sethimus (16. Oktober 2003)

ich als aelbler und manchmal in todnau fahrer bin einfach mal so frech und post hier auch mein bike 






komplett 24" und en 220mm lange vanilla rc drin 

und wehe eine sagt was gegen die geo, die rockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Um allen anderslautenden Gerüchten hier im Forum den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen: 19 cm Federweg sind mehr als ausreichend um mit dem Hund Gassi zu gehen !!! *



saubere sache der herr, glückwunsch! sieht nach nem neuen streckenrekord in bad wildbad und todtnau aus, oder?


----------



## liebesspieler (17. Oktober 2003)

shiver neu
gustel's neu
04er fox PPD neu


----------



## liebesspieler (17. Oktober 2003)

#2


----------



## Trailrider79 (18. Oktober 2003)

mach die sattelstütze runter, is ja kein zustand


----------



## liebesspieler (18. Oktober 2003)

dsa warn die beim cyclesport


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. Oktober 2003)

Endlich fertig:


----------



## Skanker (22. Oktober 2003)

update... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kommen noch n paar andere sachen dran wie neuer lenker und neue bereifung aber sonst...


----------



## Freerider1987 (23. Oktober 2003)

Was heist bei dir dickere reifen`???


----------



## Trailrider79 (23. Oktober 2003)

@freerider: kleiner gings net, oder? will ja hier net rummosern, aber das is hier ein wenig vom thema abweichend, hier sollen nur eigene oder potentiell eigene bikes gepostet werden, sowas findest du zu hauf in der gallerie


----------



## Freerider1987 (23. Oktober 2003)

Sorry bin ja neu hir habe so was nicht gewusst nun weiß ich es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rekay (23. Oktober 2003)

so . . .  mir gefällts . . .!!!!!!

http://www.chainless.de/gallery/AUT_0520.jpg
http://www.chainless.de/gallery/AUT_0520.jpg
http://www.chainless.de/gallery/AUT_0520.jpg
http://www.chainless.de/gallery/AUT_0520.jpg


----------



## bluesky (25. Oktober 2003)

ist zwar nicht meins ... aber habe es gerade leihweise


----------



## Freerider1987 (26. Oktober 2003)

Mein Altes FX 25


----------



## bluesky (26. Oktober 2003)

so ... 
jetzt mit neuer Marzocchi
Fatal Bert's 2,35
und Flite (aua)


----------



## Freerider1987 (26. Oktober 2003)

Wenn meinst du????


----------



## bluesky (26. Oktober 2003)

jetzt müsste man es sehen ?


----------



## Freerider1987 (26. Oktober 2003)

Ich sehe nichts


----------



## bluesky (26. Oktober 2003)

mein hardtail 

4 beiträge über dem hier


----------



## Freerider1987 (26. Oktober 2003)

Geht doch mit dem Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (26. Oktober 2003)

jo


----------



## fez (26. Oktober 2003)

Stinker


----------



## Wooly (26. Oktober 2003)

Hey Berhardo Glückwunsch, nettes Kona ;-))

so, dann muß ich doch wohl endlich auch mal meine Freunde posten ...

No1, immer noch die ultimative Downhillmaschine für Unerschrockene und Plombentester ...


----------



## Wooly (26. Oktober 2003)

Dann mein Fake Retrorad, los Triple, kotzen !!!


----------



## Wooly (26. Oktober 2003)

Dann natürlich meine kleiner orangener Perversitätenbomber, do the Dentist Baby !!! (und wem gehören diese Waden .. ??)


----------



## Wooly (26. Oktober 2003)

und last but not least mein Taiwan Schweißnahtbomber fürs Grobe (leider mit Dämpfer ohne Dämpfung zur Zeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *(und wem gehören diese Waden .. ??) *


*ruf* ich weiß es, ich weiß es ... 

aber sowas, ein in letzter Zeit hier selten gesehener Herr is plötzlich wieder aufgetaucht! *freu*
kann man jetzt wieder häufiger mit deiner Anwesenheit hier (und auf Touren) rechnen?


----------



## Wooly (26. Oktober 2003)

> _
> kann man jetzt wieder häufiger mit deiner Anwesenheit hier (und auf Touren) rechnen? [/B]_


_

ja das will ich doch stark hoffen .. ;-)) ... das Wetter wird ja langsam wieder richtig ungemütlich, da wird es höchste Zeit wieder biken zu gehen, oder wie ?? nächstes Wochenende muß ich zwar noch die SWR3 Band auf der Halloween Party im Europapark mischen, aber wie sieht es hinterher, gerne auch unter der Woche aus. Bin jetzt erst mal wieder bis Silvester im Land.

P.S. Crossie, bist du u.U. auch in Rust zugange ?_


----------



## Triple F (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *Dann mein Fake Retrorad, los Triple, kotzen !!! *


Zu spät!






Hier mal ein kleiner Ausblick auf Version 2.2:


----------



## crossie (27. Oktober 2003)

heeey hier geht ja der punk ab.... 





neuer lenker, inzwischen sind wieder schwarze griffe dran, und nen andern vorbau hab ich immer noch ned.
mist.

aber sonst - endlich so wie ichs haben wollte. (bis auf den vorbau. aber der muss noch nen monat warten, aufs nächste gehalt)

cheers
crossie


----------



## liebesspieler (27. Oktober 2003)

glaub ich kauf mir auch mal so nen paar hookworm's


----------



## crossie (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> ...
> P.S. Crossie, bist du u.U. auch in Rust zugange ? *



nope, bin doch schon fertsch mit der ausbildung. da is dann nix mehr mit halloween fetisch bei swr3.

aber evtl schau ich einfach mal so vorbei. wo findet man dich denn?

cheers


----------



## Wooly (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> aber evtl schau ich einfach mal so vorbei. wo findet man dich denn?
> *



und noch keine feste Kameramannstelle beim Sender .. zzzz ... man findet mich im Botta Dome hinterm FOH Mischpult ;-))


----------



## Triple F (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> und noch keine feste Kameramannstelle beim Sender .. zzzz ... man findet mich im Botta Dome hinterm FOH Mischpult ;-)) *



Da haste ja einen, der weiß was FOH heißt


----------



## Wooly (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *
> 
> Da haste ja einen, der weiß was FOH heißt  *




jessas jetzt habt ihr es immer noch nicht gelernt Menschenskinder, da heißt Front Of House, sprich das große Ding mit den vielen Knöpfen und dem jungen Mann mit dem leicht debilen Gesichtsausdruck dahinter ...


----------



## fez (28. Oktober 2003)

... til FOH Lyd og Lys på nettet. 
Her har du mulighed for at se de fleste informationer omkring virksomheden og det vi arbejder med.

Skulle du mod forventning ikke finde det du sørger, eller har du spørgsmål, er du meget velkommen til at kontakte os.

God fornøjelse!

FOH Lyd og Lys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (28. Oktober 2003)

welche Drogen nimmst denn du??


----------



## Triple F (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *
> 
> welche Drogen nimmst denn du??   *



Nee, der fez ist doch ein ganz Seriöser.

Wie ich sehe treibt sich der fez auch mal ganz gern auf meiner FOH-Lieblingsseite ´rum....

Die is´halt einfach KULT unter den richtigen deepen Underground-FOH-lix. 


3f
*f*oll *f*oh-*f*an


----------



## nils (11. November 2003)

Mit Clickies, 3. Kettenblatt und langer Stütze in 10 Minuten vom Spiel- und Trailgerät zur tourentauglichen, wheeliegeilen und wendigen Singletrailsau. Ganz nach Bedarf


----------



## Triple F (12. November 2003)

Cool, wenn das von der Geo paßt!



Jo, so ein stabiles non-classic Hardtail fehlt mir auch noch.Aber ich hab mir da schon was ausgedacht...


----------



## fez (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Mit Clickies, 3. Kettenblatt und langer Stütze in 10 Minuten vom Spiel- und Trailgerät zur tourentauglichen, wheeliegeilen und wendigen Singletrailsau. Ganz nach Bedarf  *



Der Laie staunt und selbst der Fachmann wundert sich ! 
Clickies und lange Stütze bekomme ich auch in 10 Min montiert. 
Aber ein drittes Kettenblatt + Schaltwerk einstellen + längere Kette montieren... RESPEKT BROTHER ))


----------



## liebesspieler (12. November 2003)

ja, hübsches radl! muss sich nicht verstecken 

frank, sorry, dass ich vorhin so kurz angebunden war, aber ich stand bisschen unter zeitdruck


----------



## Wooly (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *
> Aber ein drittes Kettenblatt + Schaltwerk einstellen + längere Kette montieren... RESPEKT BROTHER )) *



du kennst doch Nils ... er hat sich bestimmt in monatelanger Nachtarbeit aus einer Coladose und einer alten Gürtelschnalle eine Universal-3.Kettenblatt Schnellspannvorrichtung incl. Kettenergänzungsgliedschieber gebastelt und verhandelt jetzt gerade mit Shimano über die Lizenzrechte ... ;-)))


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. November 2003)

mein cc


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. November 2003)

mein altes fr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (12. November 2003)

mei neues fr-dh


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. November 2003)

ups...


----------



## ykcor (12. November 2003)

so endlich is es da.

sattelstütze muss ich mir bis zum WE noch besorgen in 29.8mm...
vom fahren her (ne runde bis zum bikeshop wegen der sattelstützenfrage) is es auf jeden fall mal das glatte gegenteil vom ghost. naja. muss man sich eben dran gewöhnen  












MfG


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. November 2003)

nice


----------



## liebesspieler (12. November 2003)

jawoll, endlich mal nen vernünftiger rahmen 
is das der hatchet dh mit 18 cm? wie fährtn sich der?


----------



## ykcor (12. November 2003)

ja der hat 18cm  
mhm wie er sich fährt!?! ich hab jez kein vergleich zu nen anderen DHler weil des mein erster is. aber im gegensatz zu nen high octane recht antriebneutral 
recht flacher lenkwinkel mit 66°. und richtig fahren konnt ich ihn sowieso noch nich... erstens weil er heut erst gekommen is und weil die sattelstütze noch nich dran is... 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (12. November 2003)

66°? lol, du machst mir ja konkurenz
viel spaß in todtnau aufm wildride wünsch ich schonmal


----------



## ykcor (12. November 2003)

mhm ich weiss nich unbedingt was du meinst. aber hast schon mal ein paar tips zur vermeidung von brüchen!?!




MfG


----------



## liebesspieler (12. November 2003)

ja, protektoren 
was für brüche? knochenbrüche?rahmenbrüche?

naja ich meinte das einfach so, dass in den spitzkehren vom wildride es nicht sooo vorteilhaft ist, nen LW zu haben, wie wir ihn haben


----------



## ykcor (12. November 2003)

mhm. naja mal testen...  


MfG


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (13. November 2003)

Ahhh !
Gefällt mir überaus gut dein Benest.
Wann kommste mal wieder nach FR , dann können wir des Teil im Bombenloch mal einfahren . 

cya


----------



## ykcor (13. November 2003)

mhm. samstag sin wir in tuttlingen. vielleicht sonntag.  aber ich werds dann nochma hier reinschreiben   oder halt PM 

MfG


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (13. November 2003)

Ja aber sonntag bin ich net da . 
Komme erst wieder am montag nach FR zurück .
Aber nächste woche wär schon ok.
Besser is wenn ICH mich dann noch mal meld .

cya


----------



## Sherman (22. November 2003)

*update* 


Jetzt mit der neuen EX729 und Hussefelt + Boxguide und Hayes HFX ...


----------



## ykcor (22. November 2003)

der arthur (dr.zoidberg) und seine (muhaha des rechts is immernoch meine...) zwei bikes  

MfG


----------



## Skanker (22. November 2003)

hey andré wo steht den der ''north shore'' ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (22. November 2003)

sers.  du wirst es nich glauben. bei der abfahrt vom bombenloch richtung stadt hats mich gelegt und ich hab mir den linken bremshebel abgerissen. genau wie bei deim freund. man man man die abfahrt is echt bremshebel fressend  hrhr

der drop is genau neben dem 'wurzeldrop'

büld 1 

büld2 

des ding is ma brutalst geil!!! ohne witz.


MfG


----------



## superfreeride (26. November 2003)

des is mein Liebling


----------



## Sherman (27. November 2003)

Was nen Vorbau, hast da den Rahmen falsch ausgesucht?


----------



## superfreeride (27. November 2003)

des wurde original so geliefert. warum? 
fährt sich perfekt
in echt ist de vorbau net so lang sieht nur so aus
(ritchey)


----------



## mugg (1. Dezember 2003)

Ok, man sieht ja nicht alles, aber ein besseres hab ich nicht....also das ist dann meins


----------



## Skanker (18. Dezember 2003)

sodale hier mal meine neue göttin  
















und ja es kommt noch en neuer sattel dran und ja ich weiß dass der hhighroller hinten falsch drauf is  !!


----------



## liebesspieler (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Strychnin _
> *
> 
> ja ich weiß dass der hhighroller hinten falsch drauf is  !! *



viel spaß beim runterpopeln  .


----------



## superfreeride (18. Dezember 2003)

so jetzt ist meins fast fertig jetzt noch breite reifen drauf und dann ischs gut


----------



## Skanker (18. Dezember 2003)

ja aufs runterpopeln hab ich kein bock deshalb ist er schon 2 monate so drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtestdummy (23. Dezember 2003)

Hier in der aktuellen Version mit neuen Reifen (Nokian NBX 2.3) und lackierter Gabelbrücke (ändert nichts am Fahrgefühl).
Photo: ctd
Location: kurz vorm Hinterwaldskopf


----------



## Skanker (23. Dezember 2003)

@ chrashtestdummy

kann des sein dass wir uns am samstag im zug begnet sind ?
so um kurz vor 2 ??


----------



## crashtestdummy (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Strychnin _
> *@ chrashtestdummy
> 
> kann des sein dass wir uns am samstag im zug begnet sind ?
> so um kurz vor 2 ?? *



Ne, sorry. Bin seid Ewigkeiten nicht mehr Zug gefahren. Aber Beim Pre-Atlantic-Streeten haben wir uns gesehen, aber nicht mit dem Bike.


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. Dezember 2003)

Mein Spielzeug:

1. TCR Team, Dura Ace, Ksyrium SSC, Tune, WCS, ...
(mit Flaschenhalter, Computer, Satteltasche, Pedalen... also KOMPLETT 7,9kg)






2. Elite Team, XT, SID SL, Richtey Pro, Thomson, Magura, ...
(mit... ja, mit allem halt 10,9kg)






3. Castor DS, Singlespeed, CMP, XTC, Magura, Singletrack, Z1, ...
(Gewicht? Äh... hat mich noch nie interessiert...)


----------



## Triple F (27. Dezember 2003)

Zum Cube:
Mit soviel Spacern ist ein Neagtivvorbau auch kein Problem


----------



## Rune Roxx (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Zum Cube:
> Mit soviel Spacern ist ein Neagtivvorbau auch kein Problem  *



Mh, wo du mich dran erinnerst... ich wollte den Schaft immer mal absägen lassen, bin aber schon bald nach dem Kauf ohnehin nicht mehr (kaum mehr) mit dem Rad gefahren...

Der Vorbau wäre dann aber immer noch zu "steil", d.h. ich bräuchte einen größeren Winkel und müsste den wieder negativ montieren um die gleiche Geometrie wie beim Rennrad zu bekommen (die Sattelüberhöhung am RR sieht man auf dem Bild schlecht wegen des Aufnahmewinkels).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (28. Dezember 2003)

muharhar






MfG


----------



## liebesspieler (28. Dezember 2003)

soso, du hast jetzt also ne 04er race, ja?


----------



## Sherman (28. Dezember 2003)

Wieviel Z hat den dein KB? Das sieht so riesig aus ^^


----------



## ykcor (28. Dezember 2003)

nee  
ne lackierte 03er boxxer race  

kettenblatt is 46. und es is perfekt 

MfG


----------



## cyrox (28. Dezember 2003)

Jo ganz meine meinung ich hab auch 44 Zähne. 

Im RockthaHouse sein bike Rockt derbe! 
Fährt sich auch echt goil!

greetz


----------



## Triple F (28. Dezember 2003)

Kommt jetzt seeehr lecker, das kleine Schwarze!!


----------



## ykcor (28. Dezember 2003)

danke  
jez kommt ende der woche noch ne gustav vorn dran... dann kann endlich ma wieder ernsthaft gedownhillt werden 

MfG


----------



## fez (28. Dezember 2003)

SAUGEN !


----------



## liebesspieler (28. Dezember 2003)

aber irgendwie stört mich diese nackte boxxer - da muss irgend nen aufkleber drauf


----------



## ykcor (28. Dezember 2003)

die kommen auch noch drauf 

MfG

hier mal die boxxer mit scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (28. Dezember 2003)

wie machtn die race sich so performance-technisch eigentlich? was weiß ich, im vergleich zu ner shiver, ner super-t oder sonstigem


----------



## ykcor (28. Dezember 2003)

ehrlich gesagt. ich bin noch nie ne shiver gefahren. und ne super T nur so kurz, dass ich des nich einschätzen kann...
aber näxtes jahr in todtnau darfst mal des vergnügen haben 

MfG


----------



## liebesspieler (28. Dezember 2003)

ist mir eine ehre, mister !


----------



## Trailrider79 (29. Dezember 2003)

so, jetzt hab ich mich auch entschieden  bestellt isses, jetzt muss es nur noch kommen, vorfreude ist doch ne schöne sache


----------



## fez (31. Dezember 2003)

Bockstark, gefällt mir ! 

Gibts nur in Amiland als Komplettbike, oder sowas in der Richtung hat mir der Hannes erzählt ?

Diese Kiste hier spuckt mir schwer im Hirn rum:

Singlespeed P1 im Sonderangebot...


----------



## liebesspieler (31. Dezember 2003)

ich würd ja jetzt liebend gern sagen "frank und seine schnäppchen", aber irgendwie reizt mich so nen ht auch schon seit langem. aber wenn man sich so die komponenten anschaut, meinst du, du hast da lange dran spaß? ich weiß ja nicht wie günstig dein angebot ist, aber in meinen augen lohnt sich da ein gebrauchtes bei ebay mehr.

allerdings das p.street is natürlich sehr sehr geil


----------



## crossie (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von liebesspieler _
> *...
> allerdings das p.street is natürlich sehr sehr geil *



schaut geil aus, hat geile komponenten, fährt sich wie ne kuh. 

lass ma lieber. dann nen ordentlichen bmxcruiser, oder eben so nen zwischending wie sidekick, npj, gimp, blaa.......

cheers
crossie 

(aber wenn der frank sich dann doch nen hardtail holen sollte, is ma wieder streeten angesagt... schaut doch ma in den streetsessionthread... 5. jan. 04 - karlsruhe!)


----------



## liebesspieler (31. Dezember 2003)

apropos, ich schmeiß dir nacher mal das dichtungsöl incl. einer spritze in den briefkasten. also nur zur vorwarnung, nicht,dass deine frau einen herzkasper bekommt wegen spritzen mit verdächtigen flüssigkeiten . ich werde das ganze anonym in einen briefcouvert stecken.
ich würdedas gerne irgendwann die erste woche nach sylvester mal abholen und bei der gelegenheit mal kurz deine shiver in die hand nehmen, wenn sich das terminlich irgendwie absprechen ließe. das wäre fein.

gruß


----------



## fez (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *fährt sich wie ne kuh.
> *



Was heisst das ? Fährt sich das Rad echt so schwerfällig? Man hört doch soviel Lob zu dem Dingen ( 550.- übrigens) . 
Die Geometrie ist ja nicht aussergewöhnlich, hab mal ein bisschen verglichen.

Ich bin beim Tächl übrigens letztens das Giant Acid (Liste 599.-)probegefahren  und war total begeistert vom Fahrverhalten 
(Hannes, DAS ist übrigens mal ein RICHTIG schlecht ausgestattetes Bike, RST, Giant V-Brakes, Alivio usw...) 
So bin ich eigentlich draufgekommen ein Hardteil fürs Techniktraining in Erwägung zu ziehen... Manual, BunnyHop und so rumspielen geht halt echt unglaublich direkt mit so einem Ding.....

Klar Hannes, komm ruhig vorbei - ruf vielleicht vorher an dass ich auch da bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trailrider79 _
> *so, jetzt hab ich mich auch entschieden  bestellt isses, jetzt muss es nur noch kommen, vorfreude ist doch ne schöne sache *



Hast du das Rad komplett bestellt? Also mit der Sherman Flick/Firefly ?

Weil ne Sherman Breakout geht doch da nicht rein, oder?


----------



## crossie (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *
> 
> Was heisst das ? Fährt sich das Rad echt so schwerfällig? Man hört doch soviel Lob zu dem Dingen ( 550.- übrigens) .
> ...



naja, das heisst es gibt räder da setzt man sich drauf und fühlt sich wohl. und dann gibts da noch das "andere gefühl"... :kotz:

nich ganz so schlimm, aber war schon komisch auf dem dingen rumzurollern....

ach ja:
*baaaaaaaaaaald * 




in weiss. evtl ne boxxer, ma guggn....

cheers


----------



## Trailrider79 (31. Dezember 2003)

jo, habs komplett bestellt, ein eigenaufbau scheitert an den finanziellen möglichkeiten, da bin ich mit frame und gabel schon fast beim preis des komplettbikes.

da is ne sherman firefly drin mit 130mm. leider hat das bike kein 1,5" steuerrohr, so daß die 150mm variante nicht möglich ist. hab mich deshalb auch schon bei giant im supportforum "beschwert", aber die bieten das auch nicht optional an. die gründe versteh ich net so ganz, sie wollen eine möglichst große kompatibilität mit den im markt befindlichen teilen gewährleisten, aber genau das is doch dann wie im falle der breakout nicht gegeben. desweiteren meinten sie, die kunden wären net bereit, nen obulus für ein 1,5" steuerrohr zu bezahlen. ich frag mich da nur, wieso das soviel mehr kosten sollte. 

also bleibt nur die möglichkeit eine doppelbrücke dranzubauen (sherman mit 1 1/8"), oder die viel zu schwere Z1 150 fr. mit maguras thor kommt im mai noch ne weitere 150mm gabel mit 1,5" und 1 1/8" auf den markt, aber der preis von 999 is halt schon heftig. naja, mal sehen, ob rockshox irgendwann noch ne 150mm singlecrown-gabel mit 1 1/8" schaft rausbringt

gruß jörg


----------



## Trailrider79 (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> 
> naja, das heisst es gibt räder da setzt man sich drauf und fühlt sich wohl. und dann gibts da noch das "andere gefühl"... :kotz:
> ...



irgendwie hab ich schon schönere säue gesehen 
sind das 24" laufräder? sieht an der sau net wirklich gut aus, und doubletracks brauchste da auch net 
wann soll sie denn eigentlich kommen? erinnert mich irgendwie so an das theater mit nicolai. du sagtest doch mal was von november, jetzt hammers fast januar, ich weiß ja net wie's diesmal aussieht. ich wünsch es dir auf jeden fall, daß du sie möglichst schnell kriegst


----------



## crossie (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trailrider79 _
> *
> 
> irgendwie hab ich schon schönere säue gesehen
> ...



war ja nur n beispielbild... 
nana, theater mit nicolai is vorbei (hoffe ich)... alutech is da wesentlich kompetenter, hab ich auch shcon mit jürgen drüber geredet. der hat zuviele bestellungen um die weihnachtszeit, deswegen muss ich noch warten. passt mir aber ganz gut, weil ich auch sonst noch keine parts dafür hab. anfang januar (so 1, 2 woche sollte das dann hier stehen / bzw erstmal liegen, da ich keine teile hab  )

boah ich freu mir echt jedesmal nen ast wenn ich dran denk


----------



## Trailrider79 (31. Dezember 2003)

das glaub ich dir, daß du dich freust wie schneekönig, geht mir momentan net anders;-)
was soll denn alles dran an deine sau?
die sau find ich mal echt richtig gelungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (31. Dezember 2003)

oder die


----------



## blackforest (31. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trailrider79 _
> *
> also bleibt nur die möglichkeit eine doppelbrücke dranzubauen (sherman mit 1 1/8"), oder die viel zu schwere Z1 150 fr. mit maguras thor kommt im mai noch ne weitere 150mm gabel mit 1,5" und 1 1/8" auf den markt, aber der preis von 999 is halt schon heftig. naja, mal sehen, ob rockshox irgendwann noch ne 150mm singlecrown-gabel mit 1 1/8" schaft rausbringt
> 
> gruß jörg *



Also ich hab in meinem ne Z1 150 drin. Da merkst du fast keinen Unterschied zu ner normalen Z1. Zur Firefly wirst vielleicht merken. Aber ich find die Z1 150 nur noch geil, außerdem sind die 2004er auch nicht mehr so schwer. Und von der Steifheit und dem Federverhalten locker so gut wie ne Breakout. 
Kommt drauf an was du damit machen willst. Ich finde die Z1 150 eindeutig besser für das Rad. Weil hinten hat man ja ordentlich Federweg.

Wieviel mußt du dafür zahlen?


----------



## Sherman (1. Januar 2004)

Trailrider  sehr gute Entscheidung 

Wird wohl auch mein nächtest, ich weiß nur nochnet wann  

Ich werds aber wohl mit Junior T aufbauen.


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Januar 2004)

@fez: nene, das bike gibts net nur in amiland als komplettbike, das gibts fast überall, nur net mehr in deutschland. meines kommt aber wohl aus amiland und deshalb hab ich mal das bild vom dortigen ac2 angehängt. das ac1 wirds net sein können, da dieses jetzt ne doppelbrücke hat;-)

@blackforest: ich find 3kg für ne singlecrown-gabel einfach viel zu viel. und wieso meinst du, man würde den unterschied zur sherman firefly spüren? vom subjektiven federweg her oder vom gewicht? ich hatte bisher ne dirtjumper 1 und ne z1 fr mit 130mm und die sind beide doch ganz gut scher, bin mal gespannt, wie die performance von der manitou aussehen wird. was hast du eigentlich für reifen an deinem ac? weil mit den michelin dh-schlappen fahren sich touren doch ziemlich schwer, die haben so nen enormen rollwiderstand, daß sie eigentlich nur fürn lift brauchbar sind;-) ich denke aber auch, daß 130mm ein bissl unterdimensioniert sind für die gebotenen 165-170mm hinten. ich warte jetzt aber erstmal ab, wie sich die magura thor so macht, wenn sie denn endlich aufn markt kommt und vielleicht kommen ja noch andere gabelhersteller mit ner 1 1/8" singlecrown mit 150mm federweg aufn markt, denke da an rockshox. preis gibts per pm;-) 

@sherman: thx, freu mich schon wie schneekönig. allerdings wär ne nicht-absenkbare doppelbrücke für mich nicht wirklich sinnvoll, da ich nach meinem unfall halt doch etwas viel gemäßigter unterwegs sein muss/will/soll. insofern muß mein bike auch für touren herhalten;-) ach ja, die ac-frames bis einschließlich baujahr 2003 sind nicht für doppelbrücken zugelassen, erst ab baujahr 2004, hängt wohl mit der fluidform-technologie zusammen. weitere ingfos findest du auch im giant support forum


----------



## fez (2. Januar 2004)

Hi Trailrider
ich finde auf die maximal 800 gr. Mehrgwicht zu einer 130 mm Gabel kannst Du pfeifen. Die holst Du woanderst schnell wieder rein (falls das überhaupt notwendig ist)


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Januar 2004)

800 gramm, das sindmehr als 30% mehr, wenn du die sherman als grundlage nimmst. das find ich schon viel. sicher hol ich die 800 gramm wieder irgendwo raus, aber es muß einfach net sein, daß ne gabel so schwer is. du würdest dir doch auch freiwillig keine monster in dein bighit bauen, oder? naja, ich hab momentan eh kein geld für ne andere gabel, insofern werd ich die sache ganz gemütlich aussitzen bis 2005;-)


----------



## fez (2. Januar 2004)

ich finde der absolute Gewichtsunterschied des gesamten Bikes ist nicht so dramatisch. 
Ich fuhr die Junior T (2002) am Stinky und nun die 2004er Drop Off. Den Gewichtsunterschied von ebensfalls ca. 800 gr. kannst Du beim fahren TOTAL vergessen - was aber einen enormen Unterschied darstellt ist der Geometrie-Unterschied.

Mein Fazit: das Gewicht ist bei einer Federgabel (bis zu einem gewissen Mass natürlich...) relativ "unwichtig"- Leistung und Geometrie sind die entscheidenden Faktoren...


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Januar 2004)

da hast du sicherlich recht.
beim bergrunterfahren macht sich ne schwere gabel nur beim springen bemerkbar, und das fällt ja sowieso bei mir weg. aber das gesamtgewicht muß ja net noch steigen, denn immerhin muss ich es auch noch den berg raufreten;-) und ich hab keine zwei bikes, nen tourer und nen freerider;-) also muß ich den optimalen kompromiss finden, und der besteht meiner meinung nach net in ner schweren singlecrown gabel

ich muß mir doch net freiwillig ne schwere gabel einbauen, wenn es auch leichtere gibt;-) wie gesagt, bin mal auf die performance der magura thor gespannt.
mal sehen, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne doppelbrücke à la junior/super t für die traumschiff-ausfahrt zu verleihen;-)


----------



## Sherman (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Trailrider79 _
> *@sherman: thx, freu mich schon wie schneekönig. allerdings wär ne nicht-absenkbare doppelbrücke für mich nicht wirklich sinnvoll, da ich nach meinem unfall halt doch etwas viel gemäßigter unterwegs sein muss/will/soll. insofern muß mein bike auch für touren herhalten;-) ach ja, die ac-frames bis einschließlich baujahr 2003 sind nicht für doppelbrücken zugelassen, erst ab baujahr 2004, hängt wohl mit der fluidform-technologie zusammen. weitere ingfos findest du auch im giant support forum *




Das Giant Forum kenn ich  Hab dort auch deine Threads verfolgt.


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Januar 2004)

soory fürs offtopic, muss aber einfach mal raus: 

in dem einen thread, wo ich mich beschwert hab, wieso das ac in deutschland net für DC zugelassen sein soll, in allen anderen ländern aber schon, hat mich schier zur weisglut gebracht. 
ich schreib ne höfliche anfrage, was sie sich dabei gedacht haben und was bekomm ich zurück? gemaule, was ich mir denn dabei denke etc. 
aber das beste war ja immer noch, daß meine beitrag vom mod geändert wurden und die passagen, in denen ich geschrieben hatte, daß ich das net verstehe gelöscht wurden, nachdem er wohl gemerkt hat, daß das ac 2004 auch für DC zugelassen is. da hab ich mir echt gedacht, was soll das??? kann ja echt net angehen!

und auf meine frage wegen 1,5" steuerrohr war die antwort eigentlich auch mehr als ein armutszeugnis, von wegen, wir wollen möglichst große kompatibilität mit den am markt erhältlichen komponenten gewährleisten. aber genau das schließen sie doch damit aus. 

muss man das verstehen?

so long

jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (2. Januar 2004)

einfach das Giant-Forum...
habe vor einiger Zeit mal was gepostet dort und auch nur Käse geerntet..


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *einfach das Giant-Forum...
> habe vor einiger Zeit mal was gepostet dort und auch nur Käse geerntet.. *



jo, hab ich schon, ich schau nur ab und zu mal rein, obs irgendwas neues gibt, aber selbst schreib ich da nix mehr rein. die antworten sind allesamt lächerlich und beziehen sich oft garnicht auf die fragestellung (wie bei mir). was mir nur immer wieder auffällt ist, daß die garantiefälle dort im forum wesentlich schneller behandelt werden, als wenn man es über email oder telefon macht. das wird dann meistens sofort über pm ausgemacht. naja, ich hoffe mal, ich brauch nie ne garantieabwicklung bei giant, aber wenn das forum für irgendwas nützlich is, dann dafür;-)

so, genug offtopic


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von blackforest _
> *
> 
> Also ich hab in meinem ne Z1 150 drin. Da merkst du fast keinen Unterschied zu ner normalen Z1. Zur Firefly wirst vielleicht merken. Aber ich find die Z1 150 nur noch geil, außerdem sind die 2004er auch nicht mehr so schwer. Und von der Steifheit und dem Federverhalten locker so gut wie ne Breakout.
> ...



hab grad nochmal im giant-support-forum geschaut. da hast du ja auch ziemlich über giant und vor allem die z1 150 gemeckert   
wie kam es bei dir dann zu dem umschwung, dir doch die schwere z1 150 ins bike zu basteln? wolltest doch auf die slider doppelbrücke, oder hast dir das dann wegen garantie anders überlegt?


----------



## blackforest (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Trailrider79 _
> *
> 
> hab grad nochmal im giant-support-forum geschaut. da hast du ja auch ziemlich über giant und vor allem die z1 150 gemeckert
> wie kam es bei dir dann zu dem umschwung, dir doch die schwere z1 150 ins bike zu basteln? wolltest doch auf die slider doppelbrücke, oder hast dir das dann wegen garantie anders überlegt? *



Ich hatte genug von meiner Shiver SC, das Teil ist echt sehr schlecht. Also mußte ich mich entscheiden. Hab dann auch nen Testbericht bei www.vertriders.at gelesen. Und danach hab ich bei 100prozentbike.de ne Z1150 für 550 Euro gesehen. Es war das 2004er Modell, also schon mit Aluschaft. Dann hab ich mir das Teil mal bestellt. Und ich war dann von Anfang an begeistert. Wahnsinnig steif, super Federverhalten. Einfach perfekt für mich bis jetzt. 

Außerdem könnte ich auch einfach vorne nen normalen Schlauch fahren, dann wäre das Mehrgewicht fast schon wieder weg.


----------



## ykcor (3. Januar 2004)

so. jez is es fast fertig  jez kommt noch nen rennrad schaltwerk dran... und ma schaun wo man noch gewicht einsparen kann. 
ach genau. vorn kommt noch ne single track rein. bloss ich find kein shop wo schwarze 234mm lange speichen hat 
nunja 







MfG


----------



## liebesspieler (3. Januar 2004)

hübsch, aber tu dir doch bitte einen gefallen und schmeiß dieses furchtbar hässliche kettenblatt raus .


----------



## ykcor (3. Januar 2004)

nö  
des 46er is so goil. des bleibt!

MfG


----------



## liebesspieler (3. Januar 2004)

mir gings nicht um die größe des blattes, ich fahre selber nen 46er, eher um das design, das is zum kotzen.


----------



## blackforest (3. Januar 2004)

Also ich finde eher das Teil passt gut zu dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## why56 (9. Januar 2004)

Meine große Liebe


----------



## fez (10. Januar 2004)

ich seh nix...


----------



## spezi light (11. Januar 2004)

hier:


----------



## liebesspieler (11. Januar 2004)

lol -_-


----------



## Skanker (11. Januar 2004)




----------



## crossie (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von why56 _
> *Meine große Liebe *



meine auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (11. Januar 2004)

[spammodusan]

boah, hammerhart, so eins will ich auch haben 

[/spammodusoff]

is euch eigentlich langweilig?


----------



## ooBrandy (11. Januar 2004)

Guten Tag,

Hier wär mein Fahrrädle, Wohnhaft in Bruchsal.


----------



## fez (11. Januar 2004)

!


----------



## crossie (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ooBrandy _
> *Guten Tag,
> 
> Hier wär mein Fahrrädle, Wohnhaft in Bruchsal. *



mhmm gefällt mir nich so. aber liegt hauptsächlich am rahmen... 

update von meinem (ich weiss - laaaaaaangweilig!)


----------



## fez (12. Januar 2004)

Knoten am Halstuch hast Du bestimmt ganz schön hart anziehen müssen damit er die Sattelstütze in Position hält....


----------



## Froschel (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> 
> ...............(ich weiss - laaaaaaangweilig!)
> ...



also das Bild hintendran find ich mal gar nich langweilig


----------



## crossie (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Knoten am Halstuch hast Du bestimmt ganz schön hart anziehen müssen damit er die Sattelstütze in Position hält.... *








 hehehehe.... ouh mann 


> _Original geschrieben von Froschel _
> *
> 
> also das Bild hintendran find ich mal gar nich langweilig  *


ich auch nicht, deswegen hab ichs ja aufgehängt (na gut, in erster linie deswegen weil ich keine lust auf ne vollkommen weiße wand dahinter hatte...)

cheers


----------



## liebesspieler (12. Januar 2004)

man man man, wir wollen die wildsau sehen, nicht das gimp! merkst du... w-i-l-d-s-a-u...nicht g-i-m-p... ! mkey, danke .


----------



## ykcor (23. Januar 2004)

hrhr...


----------



## Skanker (23. Januar 2004)

ROCKthaHOUSE schrieb:
			
		

> hrhr...




tsts du gabel rauszieher du   
hier das original ( die kleine hilfe   *insider* )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (26. Januar 2004)

14.4 kilo


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. Januar 2004)

was is nu alles anders?


----------



## crossie (26. Januar 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> was is nu alles anders?



nur reifen und schläuche 

ach und der sattelbezug ist ab...


----------



## Skanker (26. Januar 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> 14.4 kilo




menno kein panzer feeling mehr 
wieviel wiegts jetz ?


----------



## liebesspieler (26. Januar 2004)

ich würde mal tippen....so pi-mal-daumen....hm...etwa 14.4 kilo? warm?


----------



## nils (26. Januar 2004)

liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mal tippen....so pi-mal-daumen....hm...etwa 14.4 kilo? warm?



...ja, könnte sein. Obwohl... doch, schaut in etwa so danach aus.


----------



## Gero (26. Januar 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> nur reifen und schläuche
> 
> ach und der sattelbezug ist ab...



wassn jetzt mit deinem neuen vorbau plan?! ich hab mittlerweile einen neuen etwas flacheren. ebenso neuen antrieb und hinten nen etwas dickeren reifen. öh, hat sich sozusagen auch etwas geändert. ach, jetzt gibts auch nen neuen auspuff für meinen t4. bzw. überhaubt mal wieder einen...


----------



## kingkuepper (26. Januar 2004)

Meins ...
sagt mal wie ihr es findet oder sagt mir en paar verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## Skanker (26. Januar 2004)

shice steht ja 14.4kg da...  
menno des war aber vorher noch nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Februar 2004)

sooo, war grad beim händler und es stand schon da. hab mich grad verliebt


----------



## fez (2. Februar 2004)




----------



## liebesspieler (2. Februar 2004)

habs gerade in echt bewundern können - also, wenn es so gut funktioniert, wie es ausschaut  . in der tat eines der schönsten räder hier.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (2. Februar 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> sooo, war grad beim händler und es stand schon da. hab mich grad verliebt



echt sexy 
ab wann ist es deins.. wir müssen dann glaub mal ne xtreme-wheels einweihungstour fahren


----------



## liebesspieler (2. Februar 2004)

ehm, es ist doch schon seines? jörg, oder verschweigst du mir da eine zahlung auf pump?!


----------



## Froschel (2. Februar 2004)

sieht ja richtig schick aus, jetzt kannste dich aber bald nicht mehr vor ner richtigen Pfalztour drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Februar 2004)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:
			
		

> echt sexy
> ab wann ist es deins.. wir müssen dann glaub mal ne xtreme-wheels einweihungstour fahren



ab wann? seit heute morgen  
klar, xtreme-wheels-einweihungstour is gebongt, brauch nur noch ne dämpferpumpe, damit ich den dämpfer noch abstimmen kann und die pedale muss ich noch montieren, die sollten aber schon bei der post liegen und auf mich warten


----------



## Chaka-Checka (2. Februar 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> ab wann? seit heute morgen



asooo.. na dann.. gratuliere 
hat mal echt ne geile Optik.. hoffentlich fährt sichs auch so


----------



## fez (2. Februar 2004)

- lässt Du die 20 Spacer drin ?
- ist das der Michelin DH ? (super Reifen !)
- sollte da nicht eine Minute rein ? Die Z 150 ist mit Sicherheit die bessere Wahl ... (in ein paar Tagen hab ich auch probeweise eine im BH drin)


Gruss Frank


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Februar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> - lässt Du die 20 Spacer drin ?
> - ist das der Michelin DH ? (super Reifen !)
> - sollte da nicht eine Minute rein ? Die Z 150 ist mit Sicherheit die bessere Wahl ... (in ein paar Tagen hab ich auch probeweise eine im BH drin)
> 
> ...



zu 1: ich laß sie erstmal drin und probier wie es sich mit den vielen spacern fährt. schaftrohr kürzen is schneller gemacht als wieder verlängern  
zu 2: jup, das sind michelin c24. die werd ich aber nur fürn bikepark verwenden, hatte die ja schon aufm hardtail und die haben einen üblen rollwiderstand, dagegen sind highroller ne sänfte  also nix zum touren. fürs touren kommen michelin hot s drauf
zu 3: nee, da sollte eigentlich ne sherman firefly mit 130mm rein, aber das war mir dann doch zu wenig federweg vorne im vergleich zu 170mm hinten. und da blieb dann nur noch die z1 in 1 1/8" übrig  

bin auch mal gespannt wie sich das teil fährt, ich hoffe meine pedale sind schon da oder kommen morgen  
so wie es aussieht muß es einfach ne singletrail-waffe sein  

@fez: du hast doch auch den swinger 3way. bei mir hörst du das öl extrem laut durch den dämpfer fließen. war das bei dir am anfang auch so? und legt sich das noch? (will ich doch hoffen)
ETA is echt geil, bis jetzt kann ich meine gabel so um die hälfte absenken und hab dann noch nen restfederweg von 30-40mm. echt saugeil. das ansprechverhalten is marzocchitypisch ohne einfahren natürlich erstmal bescheidenst, stichwort losbrechmoment wie nen panzer  

@bernhard: ne pfalztour wollt ich schon immer mal mitfahren, zuerst sollt ich aber ein bissl kondition kriegen, sonst krieg ich die schätzungsweise 16,5kg niemals den ganzen berg hoch;-)

weitere bilder folgen morgen, muß mich jetzt noch ein wenig am anblick ergötzen


----------



## liebesspieler (2. Februar 2004)

ich nehme mir mal das recht einer antwort auf die fragen (nicht hauen ):
- er meinte er lässt die spacer drin - das macht meiner meinung auch sinn, das passt so perfekt von der höhe
- das is nen michelin c24, schöner reifen
- die hat er gleich ausgetauscht. ich für meinen teil kann dir schonmal von der gabel nur gutes berichten, die sieht wirklich super aus, besonders mit den goldenen drehknöpfen - fein !


----------



## liebesspieler (2. Februar 2004)

grrrr  !


----------



## fez (2. Februar 2004)

das Öl rauscht halt ein bissl. Ist aber nicht störend beim fahren.

Gruss Frank


----------



## blackforest (3. Februar 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> sooo, war grad beim händler und es stand schon da. hab mich grad verliebt



Schönes Radel. Ich hab genau dieselbe Kombination.


----------



## Triple F (3. Februar 2004)

Auch von mir:  

Stilsicher und funktionell (hoffentlich  ) !!

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## Trailrider79 (3. Februar 2004)

so, jetzt noch ein paar weitere fotos, dan is aber gut, weiteres gibts dann live zu sehen  


























übrigens kommt das plastikteil hinter der kassette noch weg, hab nur grad keinen schlüssel parat um die kassette abzuziehen  

heut nachmittag werd ich wahrscheinlich mal versuchen den dämpfer abzustimmen, dann kommen noch andere reifen drauf und dann kanns losgehen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (3. Februar 2004)

du hast dein Bike im Bett  ???


----------



## Trailrider79 (3. Februar 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> du hast dein Bike im Bett  ???




ich lieb es so sehr, daß ich mit ihm ins bett gehe         
aber wenn's dann dreckig is das luder dann kommts mir net mehr ins bett  

nee, jetzt mal die rationelle erklärung. das is die einzigste wand, die bei mir dafür taugt fotos zu machen, da sie net zugestellt is und im flur isses viel zu dunkel, und die darstellung mit blitzlicht is net wirklich realitätsgetreu

@all: ach ja, nen namen bruch das gute stück noch, aber ihr wißt ja, bikes sind immer weiblich   also laßt mal eure kreativen ideen raus


----------



## Froschel (3. Februar 2004)

----------------------------------


----------



## ykcor (3. Februar 2004)

bis auf die felgen  

mfG


----------



## liebesspieler (3. Februar 2004)

asdf das is hier falsch -_-


----------



## Trailrider79 (3. Februar 2004)

ROCKthaHOUSE schrieb:
			
		

> bis auf die felgen
> 
> mfG


thx all!

noch was zu den felgen:
da ich seit meinem unfall halt leider kein dh mehr fahren kann und auch das springen sein lassen muss, bleiben mir nur noch die singletrails übrig, und dafür brauch ich denk ich keine single- bzw doubletrack. die rhyno's werden es für den anfang sicher erstmal tun;-)


----------



## fez (3. Februar 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> da ich seit meinem unfall halt leider kein dh mehr fahren kann und auch das springen sein lassen muss




man weiss ja wie lange die halten....


Ausserdem finde auch ich dass das Bett der einzig richtige Platz fürs Bike ist -und nicht der garstige harte Boden !


----------



## Sherman (4. Februar 2004)

Pics vom Aufgebauten folgen vlt. später oder morgen


----------



## Skanker (4. Februar 2004)

Sherman schrieb:
			
		

> Pics vom Aufgebauten folgen vlt. später oder morgen




is er endlich da... sieht jud aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (4. Februar 2004)

Sherman schrieb:
			
		

> Pics vom Aufgebauten folgen vlt. später oder morgen



joa. schaut sehr schoen aus!    

mfG


----------



## Sherman (4. Februar 2004)

So, fertig...

Die Julie entlüften war ne Sauerei...wasn beklopptes System da lob ich mir doch Hayes


----------



## Skanker (4. Februar 2004)

Sherman schrieb:
			
		

> So, fertig...
> 
> Die Julie entlüften war ne Sauerei...wasn beklopptes System da lob ich mir doch Hayes



dann bist am sonntag bei der session dabei..jetz hast keine ausrede mehr


----------



## fez (11. Februar 2004)

mein Herrchen *wedelwedel* meint "weniger ist mehr" - hoffe nur dass er das bei meinem Fressen nicht beherzigt *winsel*


----------



## Triple F (11. Februar 2004)

Dreckspitz!!!  

P.S.:Langt sich Deine Frau nicht hin und wieder an den Kopf, wenn der DPD-Mann mit nem 1 Meter langen Paket bei Euch auftaucht...


----------



## fez (11. Februar 2004)

geh`doch bitte mal mit der Anouk Gassi !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (11. Februar 2004)

schick, schick!  

bleibt die z1 jetzt dauerhaft drin oder is sie nur erstmal testweise drin? is das bike jetzt wesentlich weniger kopflastig oder immer noch? also bei mir is das bike zwar kopflastig, kommt aber immer noch sehr schnell und ohne große probleme mit einem kurzen ziehen am lenker vorne hoch.

jetzt haste ja die qual der wahl welches bike du mit nach portes du soleil nimst, oder nimmste einfach beide mit?
ohhh, ich vergaß, bis dahin sind es ja noch knapp 6 monate, bis dahin hast du wahrscheinlich weder das bighit noch das stiky noch, so schnell wie sich die dinge bei dir ändern


----------



## fez (11. Februar 2004)

Das ist ein Unterschied wie *Tag und Nacht * - bleibt sehr wahrscheinlich drin die Gabel. Der Shorle-Test steht allerdings noch an, wenn sie sich dort bewährt bleibts mit Sicherheit dabei. Da ich ja eh nicht so der Highspeed-Raser bin (mag lieber technisches Rumgemache) kann ich bestimmt den Travel-Verlust verschmerzen - auch im Morzine.

Alerdings war ich bei der ersten Probefahrt (Gassifahren) vom Federumgskomfort total enttäuscht. Aber nur 5 Minuten lang. Meine Bremsleitung kann (wenn ich weit einschlage) den ETA-Drehknop herumschieben - so bin ich dann unwissentlich ein Weilchen mit ETA rumgegurkt und dachte dass die Gabel absolute kagge wäre...


----------



## crossie (11. Februar 2004)

@fez: hab letzte woche keine zeit gehabt, sry. und diese woche nachtschicht...das heisst immer ab 16 30 arbeiten  

shiver DC noch da? denk schon dass ich sie nehmen würde, wenn sich das mit den finanzen irgendwie regeln liesse...

cheers
crossie


----------



## blackforest (11. Februar 2004)

Von den Gabel fahren ja bald Unmengen hier im Schwarzwald rum.


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. Februar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Unterschied wie *Tag und Nacht * - bleibt sehr wahrscheinlich drin die Gabel. Der Shorle-Test steht allerdings noch an, wenn sie sich dort bewährt bleibts mit Sicherheit dabei. Da ich ja eh nicht so der Highspeed-Raser bin (mag lieber technisches Rumgemache) kann ich bestimmt den Travel-Verlust verschmerzen - auch im Morzine.
> 
> Alerdings war ich bei der ersten Probefahrt (Gassifahren) vom Federumgskomfort total enttäuscht. Aber nur 5 Minuten lang. Meine Bremsleitung kann (wenn ich weit einschlage) den ETA-Drehknop herumschieben - so bin ich dann unwissentlich ein Weilchen mit ETA rumgegurkt und dachte dass die Gabel absolute kagge wäre...



is das ne neue, noch jungfräuliche gabel, oder hat sie schon jemand vor dir geritten? weil vom ansprechverhalten her is meine, gelinde gesagt, noch sehr beschi**en, aber das is ja die marzocchi-typische einfahrzeit, das legt sich bestimmt auch noch. mit dem eta bin ich echt sehr zufrieden, und zum glück is meine bremsleitung auch lang genug, daß der eta-knopf auch da bleibt wo er hinsoll;-)
wann gehste auf dem shorle testen?


----------



## Wooly (12. Februar 2004)

... und die Spannung wächst   was meint ihr, was der Herr Fez macht, wenn er feststellt das er, wen er die Z150 behält, quasi 2 ähnliche Räder für den fast selben Einsatzzweck hat ...


----------



## Wooly (12. Februar 2004)

apropopopos wie funzt selbigste gabel denn jetzt so in Realität, spätestens am Wochenende erwarte ich einen ausführlichen Bericht, oder noch besser, Du könntest mir zusammen mit bernhard ja Samstag oder Sonntag mal eine Einführung ins Shorle geben. 
Denn wenn ich jetzt hinten bei mir nen 180" er Dämpfer rein mach, dann wäre so eine Z 150 zwecks Geometrieausgleich auch nicht schlecht ... und mein Weib liebt die Pakete ja auch


----------



## fez (12. Februar 2004)

*Die neue Marzocchi FR 150 - weder Fisch noch Fleisch ?*

Ein Praxistest auf höchstem Niveau, gefahren in denkbar härtesten Gelände von unserem erfahrenen Testfahrer *F*rank *E*dgar *Z*iegler

Unser Testfahrer Z. nahm die Gabel ultrabrutalst ran. 
Er setzte dabei die Gabel der mörderischen Belastung von ca. 15 Minuten nachts um 23.00 Uhr mit dem Hund-Gasssi-fahren aus. Dabei fuhr er mindestens 20 mal (ohne das Vorderrad zu lupfen !) einen hohen Bordstein rauf und runter (etwas was Herr Z. auch mit der Shiver öfters gemacht hatte um das sogenannte "Schluckvermögen" entsprechend geniessen zu können). 

Diesen Belastungsspitzen (welche eigentlich fast jede handelsübliche Downhill-Federgabel an den Rand ihres Leistungsvermögens bringt) zeigte sich die Marzocchi 150 FR absolut gewachsen. Weder knickte der Gabelschaft ab noch brach die Brücke - und nicht einmal die Standrohre zeigten nach dieser Tour de Force Einflüsse durch Kaltverformung. 

Auch zeigte sich die Gabel im Ansprechverhalten recht agil - das vom Tester T.79 bemängelte hohe Losbrechmoment der Dichtungen wurde von Herrn Z. nicht bemerkt. 

Auch das von Herr Z. ein wenig befürchtete 130+5 Syndrom ("das-Gefühl-zu-haben-eigentlich-nur-eine-etwas-bessere-130mm-Gabel-zu-fahren") blieb erfreulicherweise aus. Die Gabel fühlt sich nach seinen Aussagen (trotz relativ gering genutztem Federweg auf der Testfahrt) mehr wie eine erwachsene DH-Gabel an als nach der von Herr Z. in seinem Tourenbike gefahrenen Drop Off 04.  Die ersten Eindrücke waren für Herrn Z. derart überzeugend dass er sich zu der Aussage hinreissen liess "subba, die bleibd drinn !". 

Fazit: 
- das Fahrverhalten des Big Hits wird DEUTLICH agiler (kein Wunder bei ca 1.1 kg weniger an der Front)
- die Federungscharakteristik (bei geringen Beanspruchungen) ähnelt eher einer Gabel mit mehr Hub als einer 130 mm Gabel. 
- ETA funktioniert astrein - berghoch gehts nun deutlich besser.

Beim baldigen härteren Test am Shorle wird sich nun für Herrn Z. entscheiden ob die Gabel tatsächlich im Big Hit verbleibt. Sollte dies wieder Erwarten nicht der Fall sein - so hat sich Herr Z. bereits entschlossen die Gabel dann in sein stinkiges Tourenrad einzubauen und die Shiver DC doch nicht zu verkaufen. 

Doch wie uns Herr Z versicherte ist dieser Fall sehr unwahrscheinlich, da ihn die neue Agilität seines DH-Bikes über die Maßen beglückte. 
Das Gewicht der Gabel betrug übrigens auf einer geeichten Waage ziemlich genau 3 kg. Die Einbaulänge kann bei Interesse gerne nachgereicht werden.

Now listening to: Der seinen Schädel immer mitbringt


----------



## Sherman (13. Februar 2004)

btw. fez, ich hab den selben Nachnamen


----------



## fez (14. Februar 2004)

*Die neue Marzocchi FR 150 - weder Fisch noch Fleisch ?*

Herr Z. fuhr heute Nachmittag von Neugierde geplagt mit Hund und BH aufs Shorle. Im Aufstieg bewährte sich die Fr 150 voll, ETA sei Dank...

Ergebnis: bei der Zweiradlandung am hohen Drop schlägt die Gabel durch. (Die echte schöne Hinterradlandung steht noch aus).

Tortzdem entschied sich Herr Z. leichten Herzens die Gabel drin zu lassen. Der gewonnene Fahrspass durch die leichtere Gabel, die Agilität, die Möglichkeit damit auch Berge _hoch_ zu fahren - all dies wiegt für Herr Z. den Nachteil der geringen Eignung der "Forke" für höhere Drops auf. 
Zudem besteht laut einem Posting in diesem schönen Bergrad-Forum die Möglichkeit die Progresssion der Gabel durch die Erhöhung des Ölstandes zu verstärken. Doch selbst im Falle dass diese Tuningmassnahme nicht ausreichend wirkt zieht Herr Z. die Gabel für seinen Einsatzzweck der schweren Shiver DC vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (14. Februar 2004)

soeben gekauft


----------



## marc (15. Februar 2004)

...ich hab endlich nach langem warten mein Neues "Baby".

Freeriderahmen vom allerfeinsten mit tiefgezogenem Oberrohr.
Singlespeed für "no Stress" beim Nicht-Schalten.
Komplett gekapselter Antrieb (lange bevor Nicolai das entdeckte!)
Extrem kurze Kettenstreben für maximal Wendigkeit
Robuster Downhillsattel in Sicherheitsfarbe lackiert,voll versenkbare Sattelstütze
Aerodynamisch angebrachte Mud-Defender
wartungsfreie und federwegsfreie CroMo Hardcore Gabel
Im Design passender Vollvisierhelm ohne Visier
...nu brennt der Schwarzwald!  

Ah Ihr wollt ein Bild:


----------



## ykcor (15. Februar 2004)

mit 26"  yeah






mfG


----------



## Skanker (15. Februar 2004)

ROCKthaHOUSE schrieb:
			
		

> mit 26"  yeah



mit 24" fuhr es sich besser...


----------



## liebesspieler (15. Februar 2004)

jetzt noch nen neuer sattel und nen manitou swinger und die sache is fein .


----------



## ykcor (15. Februar 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> mit 24" fuhr es sich besser...



alles eine sache der gewohnheit 




			
				liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt noch nen neuer sattel und nen manitou swinger und die sache is fein .



manitou swinger würd gar nich rein passen. des benest hat ne andere aufnahme für den dämpfer als gewöhnlich... aber der benest tuts au sehr gut 
und sattel... naja 

mfG


----------



## fez (15. Februar 2004)

Kuhles Gefährt !!! Ich hoffe doch sehr Du bist mit selbigen und dem schicken gelben Helm von der Mauer im Vordergrund gedroppt - oder ?


----------



## Skanker (16. Februar 2004)

liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt noch nen neuer sattel



en "neuen" sattel hab ich ihm gestern überreicht...


----------



## marc (16. Februar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Kuhles Gefährt !!! Ich hoffe doch sehr Du bist mit selbigen und dem schicken gelben Helm von der Mauer im Vordergrund gedroppt - oder ?



Logo. Hab allerdings zwei Versuche gebraucht!
die sackschweren Downhillreifen...you know  

Gruß Marc

Ps: In Todtnau bringts das mehr! Vor allem der große Wiesensprung...what a feeling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freewheel_burning (17. Februar 2004)

Haha, wartet nur, bis mein Dual Faces Nail FS mit Z150  aufgebaut ist.... Hoffe mal, bis Ende der Woche.


----------



## crossie (17. Februar 2004)

WTF is BROMBACH ?!?!


----------



## Skanker (17. Februar 2004)

des dorf neben steinen


----------



## j.e.t. (28. Februar 2004)

meins!!!


----------



## Skanker (28. Februar 2004)

nett !
mit der lackierung (hab so ne ähnliche an meinem dual faces nur anstatt weiß blau... ) hat es was spezielles gefällt mir !
bist du der dens im horburgpark in basel beim double nach em table hingehaun hat ? hab grad in deine gallerie geguggt und hab den kaputten lazer gesehen !


----------



## j.e.t. (28. Februar 2004)

woher weißt'n das?warst da auch da?weiß nämlich nix mehr von dem wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (28. Februar 2004)

sind so die geschichten die man hört sobald man den schwarzen lazer helm sieht also en freund war glaub da ich nich...


----------



## liebesspieler (28. Februar 2004)

naja die lackierung ist nicht so mein ding, ein wenig eintönig - aber der rahmen ist einer der besten rahmen die es imo gibt.

hehe, schnallt euch mal an bzgl meines 2004er radels - soon more ...


----------



## j.e.t. (28. Februar 2004)

Grade die lackierung is geil!Die 2000er,2002er und die 2004er Lackierung is doch viel zu bunt da kommt die geile Rahmenform gar nicht so richtig zum vorschein!


----------



## liebesspieler (28. Februar 2004)

ja gut, aber dann hau dir doch einfach noch nen schicken schwarzen aufkleber auf das nackte weiß drauf - das würde schon helfen.


----------



## Skanker (28. Februar 2004)

immer diese poser die rumheulen ''da is ja gar kein aufkleber drauf man sieht des shice aus'' ich weiß ja nicht mir gefällts ich finds geil *testfahrn will*
was hast eigentlich mit der monster gemacht die mal dran war ?


----------



## j.e.t. (28. Februar 2004)

Kommt ja noch Kona in schwarz drauf! Aufkleber sind aber noch net da! MonsterT liegt unterm Bett! Willst haben?


----------



## Skanker (28. Februar 2004)

wieviel ? hab nich viel zur verfügung...
wo wohnst eigentlich genau ?


----------



## liebesspieler (28. Februar 2004)

pfff, poser, haha - is schon recht.


----------



## ykcor (6. März 2004)

aber fahrn tut sichs noch richtig schoen. im gegensatz zum benest trotz der langen gabel nen steiler lenkwinkel...  ok... ich mag eigentlich keine steilen lenkwinkel... 

mfG


----------



## Gero (6. März 2004)

ROCKthaHOUSE schrieb:
			
		

> aber fahrn tut sichs noch richtig schoen. im gegensatz zum benest trotz der langen gabel nen steiler lenkwinkel...  ok... ich mag eigentlich keine steilen lenkwinkel...
> 
> mfG



  AHHHH, ja hilfe ne!! wie kannst denn mit so was fahren?!?! naja wems gefällt. ich kanns net verstehen... was is mit deinem benest?! auseinadergenommen oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (6. März 2004)

nee. des benest is natürlich noch da.

bloss ich hat ma wieder so bock auf HT, da hab ich einfach ma die ganzen vom DHler an den speedfire gemacht...
is nich von dauer... ich baus irgendwann wieder zurück, aber bock macht HT auf jeden fall 

mfG


----------



## Skanker (5. April 2004)

dumdidum (mehr bilder in meinem fotoalbum)


----------



## ykcor (5. April 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> dumdidum (mehr bilder in meinem fotoalbum)


 schaut ma echt geil aus! die bremse passen von der farbe her gut.

mfG


----------



## Skanker (5. April 2004)

thx.

jetz noch die larsens evtl. ne psylo und turbine lp's


----------



## nkwd (5. April 2004)

und jetzt bissel Kontrast-Programm um alle hier zu erschrecken    
meine "CC-Feile":


----------



## ykcor (5. April 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> ..um alle hier zu erschrecken  ...



is gelungen... 

mfG


----------



## Triple F (7. April 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt bissel Kontrast-Programm um alle hier zu erschrecken
> meine "CC-Feile":



Hast dein Bike jetzt komplett XTifiziert??   
Sieht mit den neuen Reifen echt gut aus!!

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme mein Hardtail auch noch die nächsten Monate zusammen - wird aber ne Nummer stabiler....


----------



## MrProd (7. April 2004)

Hier nach langer Zeit mal wieder mein Radl:


----------



## Skanker (7. April 2004)

sieht gut aus...
nur die farben sind en bißchen durcheinander und der nos aufkleber stört 
der rahmen erinnert stark ans gemini also rein optisch irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (7. April 2004)

ich sage nur BREEZER


----------



## Wooly (8. April 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich sage nur BREEZER





Brüller !!!!!!


----------



## fez (8. April 2004)

alles klappt (ist noch nicht in feuchten Tüchern...) habe ich bald einen Breezer Jet Stream Rahmen in 17".

Aufbauen werde ich ihn ganz gemütlich über längere Zeit als Weichei-Singlespeeder. Ich mag zwar die aufgeräumte Optik des Singlespeeders - brauch aber ein paar Gänge. Ich stelle mir das momentan noch so vor dass ich eine Cassette so präpariere (Triple... geht sowas ?) dass noch 3 oder 5 Ritzel drauf sind. Das mittlere sollte dann in der optimalen Kettenlinie liegen und eine Übersetzung von ca 2:1 aufweisen. Das obere soll als Steighilfe dienen. Ganz genial wäre ja eine Rohloff Speedhub - aber soviel Geld möchte ich nicht locker machen.Der echte singlespeeder wendet sich mit Grausen - ist mir aber wurscht. 
Auch der Classic-Freak wird sich mit Grausen abwenden denn ich brauche auf jeden Fall einen kürzeren, höheren Vorbau + Syntace Superbend-Lenker zwecks entspannter Sitzposition. 
Eine Gabel tut auch noch Not. Hätte ich nur mal nicht meine alte MAG 21 fortgeworfen   Nee, nee, entweder ich finde eine schöne Starrgabel (aber eine Breezer werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht finden) - oder es wird irgendeine leichte ebay Gabel werden die dazu passt....






Singlespeed Breezer Jet Stream


----------



## Trailrider79 (8. April 2004)

der frank wird zum cc-racer, wir haben es doch immer schon gewußt


----------



## fez (8. April 2004)

mountainbike ("ernsthaft" - also ca. seit 95`) träume ich von einem Breezer.

Ein Freund von mir (der mich übrigens zum mountainbiken gebracht hat...) hat mit seiner Werbeagentur irgendwann zu der Zeit (94) etwas für Breezer gemacht - und seine Bezahlung waren 3 Breezer Rahmen. Eines ist aufgebaut für seine Schwiegermutter ;-)), ein wunderschönes Lightning in 16". Die anderen beiden Schätze lagern originalverpackt (Breezer-Kartons !) im Keller.


Breezer-Galerie


----------



## Triple F (8. April 2004)

(Mal wieder) ein Breezer.

Nachdem du deinen gold/weißen Lightning-Rahmen rausgehauen hast, finde ich es umso besser, dass du dein Federwegs-Wettrüsten kurzzeitig unterbrichst. Ja, auch ein Kantenklatscher braucht was zum Liebhaben...


Beim Umbau helfe ich Dir natürlich gerne. Das mit der 3er-Casi geht schon. Entweder ein altes Ritzel aufbohrern (oder ein Campa-Custom-Ritzel-Set) und den Rest mit Spacern unterfüttern (so hab ich´s gemacht).
Allerdings sollte dann das Schaltwerk seeeeeehr wohlüberlegt ausgesucht werden. Mit nem RD-M900 machst nix falsch, es sei denn du willst deinen Speeder non-Shimano-mäßig aufbauen  

Less gears, more beers!!! Hier mal mein Kona:





Triple F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (8. April 2004)

mittlerweile schon wieder geschweisst... 
und ich bin einfach so gefahren... 

mfG


----------



## ykcor (8. April 2004)

da


----------



## Skanker (8. April 2004)

steel is real   (will jetz keine diskussionen anfangen alles bricht mal...)


----------



## freewheel_burning (8. April 2004)

Guuut  
Naja, solangs morgen hält....


----------



## nkwd (9. April 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Hast dein Bike jetzt komplett XTifiziert??


jupp, hab ich! einzig, die Shifter sind noch die alten Deore, aber fliegen demnächst auch noch raus. vorher kommen aber 959er Pedale dran



			
				Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht mit den neuen Reifen echt gut aus!!


danke! da war ich lang am planen und grübeln, was genau für Laufräder und Mäntel dran sollen, aber so wies jetzt geworden ist, gefällts mir richtig gut



			
				Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> wird aber ne Nummer stabiler....


was baust dir denn genau auf?


----------



## Triple F (9. April 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> jupp, hab ich! einzig, die Shifter sind noch die alten Deore, aber fliegen demnächst auch noch raus. vorher kommen aber 959er Pedale dran
> 
> was baust dir denn genau auf?



Wird mehr ein "Reste"-Bike (Schaltung/Bremsen/LRS). Am liebsten natürlich ein Nicolai Argon mit FR-Rohrsatz - da ich aber leider feststellen muss, dass ich keine 1200 hab, werde ich mir bei eBay nen Taiwan-Rahmen holen...


----------



## Gero (9. April 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> steel is real   (will jetz keine diskussionen anfangen alles bricht mal...)



türlich bricht alles mal, mir is auch schon mal nen stahl rahmen gebrochen, aber so simpel reparieren kannst alu halt einfach nicht. wenns richtig gemacht wurde hat er damit jetzt kein problem mehr.... ich liebe stahl...


----------



## Skanker (9. April 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> türlich bricht alles mal, mir is auch schon mal nen stahl rahmen gebrochen, aber so simpel reparieren kannst alu halt einfach nicht. wenns richtig gemacht wurde hat er damit jetzt kein problem mehr.... ich liebe stahl...



musste kommen


----------



## Gero (9. April 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> musste kommen



aber klar doch!


----------



## ykcor (9. April 2004)

nach der 2. todtnau abfahrt wieder durchgebrochen... shice... ich lass jez nen gusset einschweissen. wirds beste sein 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skanker (9. April 2004)

hast du gut gemacht...  
wie war des wens richtig gemacht is naja aller guten dinge sind 3  
hast en bild oder schon wieder "repariert" ? und des bei der 2ten fahrt hast wenigstens geld zurückbekommen für die karte ?


----------



## ykcor (9. April 2004)

Strychnin schrieb:
			
		

> hast du gut gemacht...
> wie war des wens richtig gemacht is naja aller guten dinge sind 3
> hast en bild oder schon wieder "repariert" ? und des bei der 2ten fahrt hast wenigstens geld zurückbekommen für die karte ?



nee.. ich hab mir dann doch noch nen bike ausgeliehen... aber des war ehh kein richtiges gefahren... die bremsen sin kein meter gegangen. nuja...

nee habs noch nich geschweisst... morgen dann 

mfG


----------



## ykcor (10. April 2004)

http://free.pages.at/n1c0l41/benest25.jpg

ich hoff ma des hält... hrhr


----------



## MrProd (11. April 2004)

lol, das nenn ich mal krass.


----------



## crossie (13. April 2004)

üpdate....nochnisch fertsch....


----------



## liebesspieler (13. April 2004)

du schwein!


----------



## MrProd (13. April 2004)

Hmm, The Cleg, DMR und Fox. Da kann man nix sagen, hehe. Was ist das denn für eine Nabe?


----------



## crossie (13. April 2004)

hope


----------



## Skanker (20. Mai 2004)

so meine

1.




( größer in meiner galerie ) 

2. 




( größer in meiner galerie )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (24. Mai 2004)

so, jetzt hab ich´s ma ein bissche eingefahre.
Hier nu mein ollraunda  
Gruß marc


----------



## crossie (2. März 2005)

so. ich hol den thread mal wieder nach oben...





FRAME: ON-ONE THE GIMP (24" ONLY, 14MM DROPOUTS)
FORK: MANITOU SHERMAN FLICK @ 90MM
RIMS: ATOMLAB TRAILPIMP 24"
TIRES: DMR MOTO 2,2"
TUBES: NORMAL 24" TUBES
REAR HUB: NPJ DIRTBIKES 14MM SINGLESPEED
FRONT HUB: HOPE XC BLUE
FRONT QR: TUNE
HEADSET: CHRIS KING NOTHREADSET BLACK
CRANK: WTP PRO 165MM
SPROCKET: WTP STEREO 36T
PEDALS: ODYSSEY JIM CIELENCKI BLUE
CHAIN: KMC KOOLCHAIN
STEM: ATOMLAB
BAR: ATOMLAB GI STREET @ 610MM
BRAKE: THECLEG XC, 160MM DISC, DH-BRAKE-PADS
SEATPOST: PLANET X
SEATCLAMP: PLANET X
SEAT: SHADOW CONSPIRACY 
GRIPS: PRIMO THE WALL
BARENDS: .243 RACING

WEIGHT: 14.9 KG





FRAME: NPJ DIRTBIKES LITTLE JIMNY
FORK: MARZOCCHI DIRTJUMPER TEAM @ 80MM
RIMS: SUN SINGLETRACK 26"
TIRES: DMR MOTO (REAR), KENDA K-RAD (FRONT)
TUBES: NORMAL 26" TUBES
REAR HUB: SHIMANO XT
FRONT HUB: SHIMANO DEORE
HEADSET: POINT RACING
CRANK: TRUVATIV HUSSEFELT TEAM 175MM, GOLD
CHAINGUIDE: TRUVATIV BOXGUIDE
SPROCKET: TRUVATIV, 42T
PEDALS: SUN RINGLÉ OCTANE
CHAIN: SRAM
STEM: PERV BMX
BAR: DMR WINGBAR @ 620MM
BRAKE: THECLEG DH, 180MM DISC
SHIFTER: SRAM TRIGGER X-9
REAR DERAILLEUR: SRAM 9.0 SL
SEATPOST: TWENTY
SEATCLAMP: TWENTY
SEAT: TWENTY DITCH SEAT
GRIPS: FIT BIKES
BARENDS: FIT BIKES PLASTIC

WEIGHT: 16.4 KG


cheers
crossie


----------



## [email protected]!t (2. März 2005)

morgen,

wieso baust du dir eigentlich 2 bikes mit dem selben einsatzzweck auf ?
soweit ich sehen kann ist das eine nur mit 9 gängen und ein bissel weniger federweg. selbst die geo ist gleich


----------



## Froschel (2. März 2005)

eins zum verkaufen und das andere zum verkaufen   


-_-


----------



## crossie (2. März 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> morgen,
> 
> wieso baust du dir eigentlich 2 bikes mit dem selben einsatzzweck auf ?
> soweit ich sehen kann ist das eine nur mit 9 gängen und ein bissel weniger federweg. selbst die geo ist gleich


eeehm...also ääh.. ich ähm.. *stammel* 


nein. eigentlich wollte ich das NPJ für touren, bikepark usw aufbauen. ist es eigentlich auch (bis auf die reifen, und die fehlende vorderradbremse). im moment ist allerdings kein geld da für reifen etc. und da ich die street-pellen noch hatte... und der federweg ist bissl arg wenig, vielleicht bau ich da wieder die fox rein.
vorderradbremse hab ich im moment nur abgebaut. die kommt dann wieder dran. 


			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> eins zum verkaufen und das andere zum verkaufen
> 
> 
> -_-


 verkauft wird hier nix !!! 

gimp zum streeten und NPJ zum dirten? (lol...)
cheers
crossie


----------



## marc (2. März 2005)

oha, meine Bildchen sind weg    

Gut dann halt zwei andere  






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (2. März 2005)

nett

hab sowas neulich live in einsatz gesehen

damit wurden strassen verdichtet bevor asphalt drauf kommt.


----------



## freeriderbtal (2. März 2005)

hier ist mein bike


----------



## crossie (2. März 2005)

ohje, ich bin schon auf eL's kommentar gespannt  

aber mal was anderes: Heidelberg = "Freiburg, Karlsruhe und Schwarzwald" ?

cheers
crossie


----------



## freeriderbtal (2. März 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> ohje, ich bin schon auf eL's kommentar gespannt
> 
> aber mal was anderes: Heidelberg = "Freiburg, Karlsruhe und Schwarzwald" ?
> 
> ...


das ist nicht das gleiche   aber da ich öfters in der gegend unterwegs bin, dachte ich halt, ich gebe mal einen "beitrag ab"


----------



## Wooly (2. März 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> ohje, ich bin schon auf eL's kommentar gespannt
> aber mal was anderes: Heidelberg = "Freiburg, Karlsruhe und Schwarzwald" ?



also als Antwort auf el´s Kommentar finde ich passt das die Dropsau doch ganz hervorragend ...


----------



## crossie (2. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also als Antwort auf el´s Kommentar finde ich passt das die Dropsau doch ganz hervorragend ...


finde ich nicht. straßenbau-maschinen haben nichts im geringsten mit braunkohlebaggern zu tun (siehe oben in rot elox)  

cheers
crossie


----------



## eL (2. März 2005)

ihr schaut zuviel N24 MMMMMMMMMonstermaschienen.

abraumbagger zum  droppsen??? da lässt du bender aber gaaaaanz alt aussehen.

fährt das teil auch oder wird es per schwehrtransport verlegt (K1 die reportage bringt da immer mal was drüber)


nach rückfragen mit tim den heimwerkerkönig taler ist das teil noch nicht mal mehr aufmotzbar   

eL


----------



## crossie (15. März 2005)

noch n abraumbagger in szene gesetzt. 

cheers
crossie


----------



## Flugrost (16. März 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> noch n abraumbagger in szene gesetzt.
> 
> cheers
> crossie


Cooles CC Gerät, das - `n kleines bischen schwuchtelig vielleicht (wegen dem Sofasattel halt) aber ansonsten Hartkorkrosskountry. Wahre Helden fahren ohne Vorderradbremse. Beine rasieren und ab ins Bett!


----------



## fez (16. März 2005)

da hat Flugrost Recht - zumindest vom Fahrzeug her steht einer CC-Karriere nichts mehr im Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (20. März 2005)

oha crossi... das sah vor zwei wochen als du hier warst aber noch besser aus....


----------



## $TUNE$ (20. März 2005)

so  jetz hier mal mein neuer rahmen
bilder vom zusammengebauten kommen nächste woche


----------



## eL (20. März 2005)

stahlfederdämpfer in ner cc bude sind aber schon lange ausser mode


----------



## $TUNE$ (20. März 2005)

was is?
war das auf meinen post bezogen?


----------



## Wooly (20. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> stahlfederdämpfer in ner cc bude sind aber schon lange ausser mode



Luftdämpfer sind Dreck !!


----------



## $TUNE$ (21. März 2005)

da stimm ich dir zu


----------



## knoflok (21. März 2005)

ich bin zwar auch schon gebeutelter luftdämpfer/gabler, aber an meine cc-schaukel kommt trotzdem nichts andres dran. 

anders sieht das natürlich in anderen einsatzgebieten aus  

da kommt mir nur stahl ans rad  -  und das ghost wäre da auch so ein andres einsatzgebiet ... 

Grüßle


----------



## Wooly (22. März 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin zwar auch schon gebeutelter luftdämpfer/gabler, aber an meine cc-schaukel kommt trotzdem nichts andres dran.



ich weis nicht, wenn es gehen würde hätte ich schon längst einen Stahlfederdämpfer ins Jekyll gebaut, aber das habe ich ja jetzt eh Jutta vermacht   

Habe übrigens die Nightrideschlampe mal überholt, damit ich öfters mit Julius trainieren kann, waren heute bei extrem geilen Wetter bis zur roten Lache unterwegs, der alte Hobel rollt immer noch wie eine Eins und mit den Fat Alberts sogar einigermaßen komfortabel ...


----------



## crossie (22. März 2005)

schicker schatten, herr thiel 

achso, und sind feuerlöscher nicht normalerweise rot? haste auch n warndreieck im kofferraum? 

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (22. März 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> schicker schatten, herr thiel
> 
> achso, und sind feuerlöscher nicht normalerweise rot? haste auch n warndreieck im kofferraum?
> 
> ...



leider sieht man auf dem Bild nicht, ob er auch eine Sicherheitsweste an hat


----------



## Wooly (22. März 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> schicker schatten, herr thiel



danke, ich habe ihn zwecks ausgeglichener Bildkomposition erzeugt, war sehr schwer den Bildausschnitt & Schattenwurf zu koordinieren ...




			
				croissant schrieb:
			
		

> achso, und sind feuerlöscher nicht normalerweise rot?



das ist der aus meinem alten Jugend-Opel Record, mattschwarz gewalzt ...




			
				croissant schrieb:
			
		

> haste auch n warndreieck im kofferraum?



nee, aber keine schlechte Idee. Auf jeden Fall ist so ein Kinderanhänger super, da ich jetzt auf Touren noch mehr Krempel mitnehmen kann, wenn mein Deuter TransAlp schon platzt .... über die Warnweste wrde ich nachdenken, vieleicht hat die noch hinter dem 4-Mann Zelt und der Biergarnitur Platz ... 


Die Spaßmaschine No3 fährt übrigens auch wieder, hier ein Photo, endlich wieder mit 200mm Bremsscheibe vorne & hinten, Maxxis Mineon XC 2,5 Schlappen, Weber Doppelvergaser, innenbelüftete Scheibenbremsen, Chiptuning und 20" Woofer ...


----------



## marc (22. März 2005)

Musst ne riesige Garage haben, @wooly....

....denn draußen war das fette Freeride-Teil noch nie  

Gibt aber so Aufkleber. Schwarzwald-Matsch, Dirtbike-Sand,DH-Tanne/Fels oder Bikepark-Schmodder.      ...oder kommst zum Bikejam,
dann trinken wir gemütlich ein kühles Blondes und sauen deinen Hobel ein  

Gruß Marc


----------



## Wooly (22. März 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Musst ne riesige Garage haben, @wooly....
> 
> ....denn draußen war das fette Freeride-Teil noch nie



doch doch, fast jeden Tag, aber die Reifen sind brandneu, die werde ich morgen vormittag mal testen, bin ja mal gespannt ob sie wirklich so toll sind.


----------



## Waldgeist (22. März 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Musst ne riesige Garage haben, @wooly....
> 
> ....denn draußen war das fette Freeride-Teil noch nie
> 
> Gruß Marc



Wozu Garage. Das hat er beim Händler kurz ausgeliehen um es in Positur zu stellen. Bei näherer Beäugung findest sich nicht einmal ein Stäubchen---- und das nach Ende des Winters!


----------



## Wooly (22. März 2005)

jetzt wasche ich EINMAL im jahr meine Räder und bekomme sofort haue dafür .... plärrrrrr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (23. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt wasche ich EINMAL im jahr meine Räder und bekomme sofort haue dafür .... plärrrrrr ...



Dann machst Du das aber wirklich sehr gründlich.  
Gibt das Spülhände - oder mit Pril gewaschen. Ich würd dann meins auch gerne
mal hinstellen...

Wie ist´s denn. Kommen ein paar Northern Lights zum http://www.dirtpark-freiburg.de/  ?

Gruß marc


----------



## DHSean (23. März 2005)

so dann werd ich doch mal vom heimlichen heimatforum-mitleser zum aktiven. hier is mein neues *freu*, leider konnte ichs noch nicht wirklich ausfahren - schnee muss weg, schnee muss weg . . .


----------



## fez (23. März 2005)

Sehr schönes Bike    

Nur die Gabel baut für meinen Geschmack ein bissi arg hoch - aber wenns wie ich Deinen Worten entnehme ausschliesslich für bergab gedacht ist kann man sich ja evtl. an den Lenkwinkel gewöhnen..


----------



## marc (23. März 2005)

Nette Kiste, und noch soooo schön weiß. Verdammt, muß meins mal putzen  
Lenkwinkel sieht wirklich mördersteil aus  

Kannst Dich ja zum Bikejam www.dirtpark-freiburg.de  einfinden wenn Du Bock hast.

Gruß Marc


----------



## DHSean (23. März 2005)

hallo,
als ich das foto zu ersten mal sah, dachte ich auch, dass der lenkwinkel verdammt steil ausschaut, aber real isser nicht ganz so steil (kommt mir zumindest so vor) - lässt sich aber verdammt gut fahrn. foto wurde übrigens am sonntag aufm schönberg gemacht, da isses gott sei dank wieder schneefrei. 

und zur bikejam: muss mal schauen was am 14./15. ansteht, dann bin ich auf jeden fall als zuschauer dabei, denn mitm dirten hab ichs noch nicht so, da bei mir/uns keine hügel vorhanden sind, aber was noch nicht is kann ja noch werden   , wie wärs eigentlich mit einer freeride-tour? hab aufm flyer irgendwas von einer tour gelesen.

gruß


----------



## marc (23. März 2005)

DHSean schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs eigentlich mit einer freeride-tour? hab aufm flyer irgendwas von einer tour gelesen.



Touren bieten wir an.Yes   Ich hab was in Planung wegen einer reinen Freeride-Tour. Kommt dann aber letztendlich darauf an wieviele Biker sich dazu einfinden. Wird vor Ort entschieden. Also -----> Kommen  

Das mit dem Hüpfen, wir haben auch leichte Lines und nen Northshore   

Einfach mal an nem Samstag ab 14 Uhr auf der Bahn reinschauen, oder vorher per PM melden. Ich kann dann sagen ob ich zum bauen dort bin.

Gruß Marc


----------



## ykcor (23. März 2005)

da.


----------



## DHSean (23. März 2005)

schön, schön!!!!

@marc: jo das mit nem samstag wär natürlich mal ne überlegung wert und northshore hört sich auch ganz gut an - bilder hab schon gesehen. gut ich meld mich dann mal. gruß


----------



## Don Stefano (23. März 2005)

ykcor schrieb:
			
		

> da.


Die Bremsleitunng sieht aber sehr kurz aus.  
Wieviele X-ups bzw. Lenkerumdrehungen fährst du, bevor die abreißt?


----------



## crossie (23. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bremsleitunng sieht aber sehr kurz aus.
> Wieviele X-ups bzw. Lenkerumdrehungen fährst du, bevor die abreißt?


ironie?  

meine ist ungefähr gleichlang - ich komm 2 mal rum bevor da irgnedwas spannt... und bei 2,5 umdrehungen reisst das ding wohl ab.

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (23. März 2005)

joa. ich schaff au 2 umdrehungen, ab der 3. habsch dann 2 bremsen.


----------



## Skanker (23. März 2005)

mein beitrag...





ne vr bremse hängt spätestens am 23.4.05 wieder dran !


----------



## dreckfraese (23. März 2005)

Moin

auch von mir gibt's was auf die Augen...


----------



## crossie (23. März 2005)

ich bin ja normalerweise sehr tolerant, aber dieses ding aus plastik da oben... üäääärghh :kotz:  

nix für ungut.


----------



## fez (23. März 2005)

warum... ? War doch eine heiße Konstruktion, ich habe das Ding aber noch nie live gesehen. 

(Ich muss ja auch zugeben dass ich immer ein absoluter Fan des GT STS aus Carbonschläuche nund so einer Art Alumuffen war...!)


----------



## crossie (23. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> (Ich muss ja auch zugeben dass ich immer ein absoluter Fan des GT STS aus Carbonschläuche nund so einer Art Alumuffen war...!)



ja, DAS find ich auch wunderhübsch. da muss ich dir recht geben. 

aber das ding da oben? nee, sorry. und das gelb ist auch völlig fehl am platz.
cheers
crosie


----------



## eL (23. März 2005)

ihr 2 redet aneinander vorbei

der geist sieht kagge aus

der gigant is ... sagen wir mal individualistisch


----------



## crossie (23. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ihr 2 redet aneinander vorbei
> 
> der geist sieht kagge aus
> 
> der gigant is ... sagen wir mal individualistisch


ehm?



cheers
crossie


----------



## $TUNE$ (24. März 2005)

@ EL
tja findest mein "geist" hässlich?  bist wohl ein weng nedisch. wär ich an deiner stelle aber auch wenn ich nur son hässliches rennrad hät   
und meine carbonlackierung istj aschon mehr wert als dein schüttler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (24. März 2005)

ich hab sowieso den dicksten  und längsten  und überhaupt... 


(waah, schonwieder am spammen. ich sollte ins bett. immerhin muss ich in n paar stunden wieder aufstehn.)

cheers
crossie


----------



## eL (24. März 2005)

$TUNE$ schrieb:
			
		

> @ EL




schrei mich nich so an.


----------



## dreckfraese (24. März 2005)

Moin

Kohlenstoff ist die beste Verbindung im Universum...

Besser ein echtes "Plastik" Rad zu fahren, als mir neCarbonlackierung draufzuschmeisen. Ist ja wie ein Fiat mit Ferrari Abziehbild.

Gegen das Gelb wollte ich schon mal was machen. Blau pulverbeschichten. Ging aber leider nicht wegen den Lagerbuchsen. Das Rad ist ja auch schon älter und da war das halt mal so...

Alt aber immer noch up to date. 13kg komplett bei 120mm Federweg und kein Leichtbauwahn.


----------



## Wooly (24. März 2005)

$TUNE$ schrieb:
			
		

> @ EL
> tja findest mein "geist" hässlich?  bist wohl ein weng nedisch. wär ich an deiner stelle aber auch wenn ich nur son hässliches rennrad hät
> und meine carbonlackierung istj aschon mehr wert als dein schüttler



jetzt mal, der el fährt einen handgetunten Cannondale Kantenklatscher ... immerhin immerhin .... was ist das eigentlich für ein Ghost, sieht doch ganz ok aus finde ich, bischen dunkel das Bild.

Das gelbe Orange ist ganz schön gelb, aber wir haben ja Frühling
 

und das Giant finde ich eigentlich ganz witzig, nur könnte die Schwinge echt schwarz sein, versuchs doch mal bei Rockenstein, die pulvern auch so etwas ohne das die Lagerbuchsen zukleistern .... ansonsten fährt die Kiste bestimmt gut.


----------



## Don Stefano (24. März 2005)

Also ich finde weder die sündhaft teure Carbonlackierung noch den gelben Hinterbau besonders prickelnd.

Wobei der gelbe Hinterbau, das hatte 'man' ja damals so. Mein Centurion NoPogo war auch in diesem knalligen Gelb. Aus der Zeit stammt auch noch mein 'schöner gelber' Helm. Mittlerweile stehe ich aber eher auf weniger grelle Farben, am liebsten schwarz.

Des carbonlackierten Alurahmen finde ich einfach nur peinlich. Merke: Nicht alles was teuer ist, ist automatisch auch gut.


----------



## Waldgeist (24. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde weder die sündhaft teure Carbonlackierung noch den gelben Hinterbau besonders prickelnd.
> 
> Wobei der gelbe Hinterbau, das hatte 'man' ja damals so. Mein Centurion NoPogo war auch in diesem knalligen Gelb. Aus der Zeit stammt auch noch mein 'schöner gelber' Helm. Mittlerweile stehe ich aber eher auf weniger grelle Farben, am liebsten schwarz.
> 
> Des carbonlackierten Alurahmen finde ich einfach nur peinlich. Merke: Nicht alles was teuer ist, ist automatisch auch gut.



Ganz einfach, einmal durch Schlamm pflügen und alle haben die gleiche Farbe. Dann gibt es auch keine Diskussionen mehr. 

Allen Frohe Ostern. 






Lt. Wetterbericht soll es wieder kälter werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $TUNE$ (24. März 2005)

das ghost ist ein gehost dh worldcup ( marcus klausmann seins )


----------



## dreckfraese (24. März 2005)

Hallo Hallo

Nix Karbonlackierung.
Das ist ein Carbon monocouqe Hauptrahmen!!!

Den Hinterbau (AlCu92) konnte ich nicht pulverbeschichten lassen, weil sich durch die hohen Temperaturen die Lagerbuchsen verziehen würden, bzw. kaputt gehen würden. Ausbau nur durch Zerstörung möglich. Ersatzteile für den alten Rahmen... eher negativ. Noch nix gefunden.

Das Gelb gefällt mir persönlich auch nicht. Könnte ja mal mit nem schwarzen Edding dran gehen.

Giant hat eine jahrelange und sehr professionelle Erfahrung mit Carbonrahmenbau. Dieses Rad hat seinerzeit viele Preise abgeräumt und es gibt es halt nicht so oft. Es fährt sich gut und das schon über Jahre weg (auch Winter).


----------



## Don Stefano (24. März 2005)

dreckfraese schrieb:
			
		

> Nix Karbonlackierung.
> Das ist ein Carbon monocouqe Hauptrahmen!


Entschuldigung, das meinte ich auch gar nicht. Das Rad finde ich schon ok, zur Funktion habe ich sowieso nix gesagt, das bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Was war denn da ursprünglich für eine Gabel drin?

Schade, dass sich die Lagerbuchsen nicht ausbauen lassen. Was ist denn, wenn die mal verschlissen sind - Rahmen wegschmeissen?



			
				$TUNE$ schrieb:
			
		

> das ghost ist ein gehost dh worldcup ( marcus klausmann seins )


Und der hat das mit einer Carbonlackierung gefahren (wann denn)?


----------



## eL (24. März 2005)

ultraleichtbau (carbon tune usw) in verbindung mit dummhill ist einfach nur peinlich. Hast dich damit wohl nich ins leichtbauforum getraut was??

eL


----------



## $TUNE$ (24. März 2005)

aha " dumhill" ^^
naja wenn dumeinst. aber ich mein  marcus klausmann ist deutsche rmeister geworden mit tune und das nich t gerade selten.  und sinnlos ist es ganz bestimmt nicht ndenn weniger gewicht  = agiler und besser zu beschleunigen , was beim  "dumhill"  sehr wichtig ist   
gut man kann es auch übertreiben  mit  carbon sattel usw. aber trotzdem  hier und da ein paar 100 gramm sind gleich  ein paar kilo. und dasmerkt man gleich am fahverhalten. und leicht  ist nicht immer gleich unstabil!! 
aber  gleich teuer   
und auserdem ist der rahmen nicht aus carbon....wie schon erwähnt


----------



## Wooly (25. März 2005)

Problem ist halt das richtiger Leichtbau beim Downhill wüßt aufs Material geht, wer nen ordentlichen Sponsor im Rücken hat kein Problem, ob du damit als "Hobbyfahrer" glücklich wirst ist eine andere Frage. Aber der Rahmen ist ja kein Leichtbau, sollte also ok sein.

el, poste doch mal deinen peinlichen CC Hobel mit der missglückten Gabel .... wir wollen auch mal lästern ...


----------



## $TUNE$ (25. März 2005)

also  kla  bekomt de klausmann das zeug hinterhergeschmissen. aber er is in unserem verein  ( rsv denzlingen ) und  ich kenn ihn ein wenig. und  er hat echt kaum probleme mit dem tune zeug. glaub das einzigste was mal war  war bei nem worldcup da is ihm der freilauf kaputt gegangen.
aber gut kla  hält es nicht so wie stahl. und hat auch keine so lange lebensdaue rwie manch anderes. und ich find es auch  wirklcih übertrieben 290  für ne nabe auszugeben. ichhab für nicht anähernd soviel bezahlt.sonst würd ich sie auch nicht fahren. bin schließlich schüler.
aber wirklich  el zeig uns mal dein  cc hobel da bin ich ja mal gespannt  

das wird ja lustig


----------



## $TUNE$ (25. März 2005)

achso  @ skuehen    nien hat er nie gefahren. er ist es normal in schwarz gefahren.


----------



## dreckfraese (25. März 2005)

Servus 

Die Lagerschalen kann man schon ausbauen, aber man bekommt super schlecht neue, weil der Rahmen von 97 ist. Ersatzteilversorgung deluxe  
Ich hab den Rahmen als Rahmenkit gekauft. Es gab mal nen ähnlichen Rahmen (silberner Hinterbau, anderer Dämper) als Komplettrad mit der RS July. Bei mit ist der RS super deluxe drin. Damals ein guter Dämpfer...

Es soll mit Sicherheit kein Leichtbaurad sein, nur weil es aus Carbon ist!!! Von Leichtbau zu reden bei 13kg und 120mm Federweg ist auch ein "wenig"  übertrieben, oder? Der Rahmen wiegt mit Dämfer 3kg!!! Leichtbau und CC deluxe. OX!
Ich wollte ein Rad, dass steif und robust ist, mit dem ich die Berge auch hochkomme, die ich dann wieder runterfahren kann. Nix Freeride, Dual, DH oder so. Ich fahr keine Rennen... Ich fahr jeden Tag mit ganz gemischten Einsatzgebieten. Auch mal am Gardasee, Vogesen, Saalbach, ...

Carbon ist nun mal ein geiler Werkstoff, brutal steif, super Optik, sehr unanfällig bei sorgfältiger Verarbeitung, leicht, organische Formen herstellbar und und und. 

Über Optik lässt sich nun mal streiten. Ich habe mich an das Gelb gewöhnt. Wenn die Buchsen mal im A.... sind und ich neue finde, wird er auch blau oder schwarz pulverbeschichtet.


----------



## fez (25. März 2005)

also ich muss mich wiederholen: gut, das Gelb ist nicht so der Bringer gebe ich zu - aber die Optik & Funktionalität des Rahmens weisen doch mal weit über diesen ganzen konstruktiven bzw. nicht-konstruktiven Fully-Mist der frühen Jahre hinaus...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (25. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ... weisen doch mal weit über diesen ganzen konstruktiven bzw. nicht-konstruktiven Fully-Mist der frühen Jahre hinaus...!



du meinst dein altes No Pogo oder ...   

ich hatte heute die Ehre, unserem DDD Moderator und Videokönig Mr.Croissant nicht nur die Schaltung einstellen zu dürfen und die Kette zu ölen, sondern ihm auch eine alte Morzine erprobte Second-hand Kette zu überlassen, als das er in unser aller Namen auf einem Contest in Wuppertal glänzen kann ... edel von mir was ....   

ach und jetzt muß ich es zugeben, bin heute ausgiebigst die neuen Reifen probegefahren, hätte nicht gedacht das man das soooooooo merkt ...in Kurven wo ich früher mit den fatalen Alberts schon ins Schwimmen kam rauschen die Mineons durch wie nichts, und der Rollwiderstand ist auch vollkommen ok ... als "Freetourenreifen" nur zu empfehlen


----------



## $TUNE$ (26. März 2005)

das nen ich einen richtig geilen freerider.


----------



## $TUNE$ (26. März 2005)

achso ja und  der fat albert ist *******. sry da sich das jetz sag aber  wennman mit dem richtig in die kurven geht rollt der sich  grad wieder ein   
aber  maxxis sind alle top.
noch ein tip probiersmal mit ner weicheren mischung  
ich bin früher auch immer harte gefahrne uns seit dem ich euinmal zum. vorne ne weiche mischung probiert hab war ich begeistert.


----------



## sponge-bob (26. März 2005)

aber hinten lohnt sich ein super tacky nur im renneinsatz, weil der ist in 2 wochen sonst wieder weg. und sie sind teurer als die normalen.


----------



## Don Stefano (26. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ...ihm auch eine alte Morzine erprobte Second-hand Kette zu überlassen...


Wie, ist das die, welche damals als Ersatz für deine Zerstörte aus meinem Fundus an dein Rad wanderte?  

Dann hat sie's ja weit gebracht.


----------



## Wooly (26. März 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, ist das die, welche damals als Ersatz für deine Zerstörte aus meinem Fundus an dein Rad wanderte?



ja genau die ... echt herumgekommen nennt man so etwas wohl ...


----------



## $TUNE$ (26. März 2005)

ja das stimmt. hinten ist ein st echt gleich unten. aber vorne lohnt es sich absolut


----------



## Zims (28. März 2005)

Hier mein "Grinde-Blitz"






Wie der Name schon sagt, meist in der Gegend der Hornisgrinde unterwegs...

Vieleicht trifft man sich mal.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## lelebebbel (29. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ach und jetzt muß ich es zugeben, bin heute ausgiebigst die neuen Reifen probegefahren, hätte nicht gedacht das man das soooooooo merkt ...in Kurven wo ich früher mit den fatalen Alberts schon ins Schwimmen kam rauschen die Mineons durch wie nichts, und der Rollwiderstand ist auch vollkommen ok ... als "Freetourenreifen" nur zu empfehlen



genau diese bewertung habe ich befürchtet  
wie breit ist denn der minion im vergleich zum fat albern? das müsste ich wenn möglich ziemlich genau wissen, es geht um millimeter... 
und welche version hast du da jetz druff?

ich bin ja mit albert ORC und front only sehr glücklich, aber ich hab auch keine erfahrung mit anderen traktorreifen. the best you've ridden is the best you know, oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (29. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> genau diese bewertung habe ich befürchtet
> wie breit ist denn der minion im vergleich zum fat albern? das müsste ich wenn möglich ziemlich genau wissen, es geht um millimeter...
> und welche version hast du da jetz druff?
> 
> ich bin ja mit albert ORC und front only sehr glücklich, aber ich hab auch keine erfahrung mit anderen traktorreifen. the best you've ridden is the best you know, oder so.



Ich finde die Alberts ja auch ok, bin immer gut mit ihnen gefahren, allerdings sind die Mineons halt besser ...   ... allerdings auch ca. 150g schwerer. es sind die 2,5 er Mineon XC, die sind geringfügig breiter als die Alberts, ich messe es morgen mal aus.


----------



## Triple F (29. März 2005)

Mal schauen,wie lange die halten...
Schwanke immer noch zw. dem Mineon und dem Diesel ProTection...


----------



## crossie (4. April 2005)

blöb !! nagnhuz hafüüührr maguba debleg !


----------



## Wooly (4. April 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> blöb !! nagnhuz hafüüührr maguba debleg !



ich weiß nicht, ob Stereoide dir wirklich helfen für die schnelle CC Kariere ..


----------



## Znarf (4. April 2005)

Also
Minions bin ich in XC und DH Karkasse schon viel gefahren. Ich finde aber das der Rollwiderstand schon grenzwertig ist, zumindest für 2500Hm Touren in den Alpen ist man mit denen echt groggi.

Fat Alberts find ich sehr gut, Grip ok, Rollwiderstand Top. Mein Favorit.

Conti Diesel in 2,5 finde ich auch toll, allerdings rollen die schon auch nicht mehr so gut. Sind aber saubillig, 12Euro bei 100prozentbike.

Schwalbe Big Betty sind aktuell in der Erprobungsphase.
Ersteindruck saumäßiger Grip vor allem beim Bremsen noch besser als Minions, bei geringerem Rollwiderstand ->teuer.

Conti Gravity in 2,3 (jaja kein dicker Reifen und nich sooo pralle Optik, aber rollt wie  n Rennrad und hat sehr guten Grip, für die Dicke)

Ich würde mal gerne Ritchey Motovader in 2,4 testen, viel Volumen und was für ein Grip? 

Grüße Znarf


----------



## $TUNE$ (10. April 2005)

@  znarf    :   ähm  das kann schon alles  stimmen was du sagst aber   was für ne mischung bist du bei den minions gefahren? weil ich würd das nicht pauschalisieren. 
gruß tune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefreeskier (11. April 2005)

Na schaut einfach mal rein, hier stellen wir uns vor
www.transalp-2005.de


----------



## Strider (16. April 2005)

AMS von der Stange, Schaltwerk auf old Style nicht invers und Louise auf grosse Scheiben umgebaut.


----------



## Wooly (16. April 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> ... Schaltwerk auf old Style ...



hey hab ich auch gecheckt rult voll


----------



## Cook (17. April 2005)

So, ich trau mich nun doch mal, mein völlig unspektakuläres, aber (für meine Äuglein) klassisch-schöne und herrchentreue Haarteil hier der kritischen Forumswelt aufzudrängen. Mir gefällt besonders die Lackierung (Pulver), die sich vom Konformismus der mattschwarzen und scotchgebriteten Hype-Ware abhebt (Vorsichtrovokation!).


----------



## eL (17. April 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt besonders die Lackierung (Pulver), die sich vom Konformismus der mattschwarzen und scotchgebriteten Hype-Ware abhebt



und das dein fahrad "Kasten" heißt stört dich nicht???

mir wäre der name ja zu ellegant und filigran.

eL


----------



## fez (17. April 2005)

ab einer Distanz von +50 km ist das Tierquälerei !!!


----------



## crossie (17. April 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> und das dein fahrad "Kasten" heißt stört dich nicht???
> 
> mir wäre der nahme ja zu ellegant und filigran.
> 
> eL


muahahahahaha !!!   *pruuust*

sehr geil, eL, wirklich sehr geil...!!! 

(... und es heisst name. mit ohne _h_)

cheers
crossie


----------



## grobis (17. April 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich trau mich nun doch mal, mein völlig unspektakuläres, aber (für meine Äuglein) klassisch-schöne und herrchentreue Haarteil hier der kritischen Forumswelt aufzudrängen. Mir gefällt besonders die Lackierung (Pulver), die sich vom Konformismus der mattschwarzen und scotchgebriteten Hype-Ware abhebt (Vorsichtrovokation!).




sag mal hr. cook,
warum hast du den mäuse auf dem sattel?
hast du während der langen winterpause evtl. mäuse in den dicken rohren gezüchtet?
und nun sind sie nach der ersten ausfahrt durch die sattelstange ausgebüchst?      

grüsse grobis


----------



## kastaman (17. April 2005)

Hallo, hier mal was brandneues in extrem klassischer Form.
Ist gerade erst fertig geworden und besteht bis auf die Laufräder aus eBay ersteigerten Teilen.


----------



## Triple F (17. April 2005)

Endlich mal wieder ein klassischer Diamantrahmen, bei dem das Ende des Sitzrohrs *deutlich* über der Reifenhöhe liegt.
Vielleicht noch den Nisene gegen nen schwarzen Flite tauschen, dann sieht´s noch schneller aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (17. April 2005)

die quitschen so grauenhaft wenn sie länger als ca. 3 h und 50 km mit Herrn Kochs Hintern belastet werden - sag ich doch...


----------



## Wooly (17. April 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht noch den Nisene gegen nen schwarzen Flite tauschen, dann sieht´s noch schneller aus



nee neee damals sahen Bikes richtig schei$$e aus, dann müssen das heutige Retro Räder natürlich auch tun, also bloß nicht tauschen !!!


----------



## Cook (17. April 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> nee neee damals sahen Bikes richtig schei$$e aus, dann müssen das heutige Retro Räder natürlich auch tun, also bloß nicht tauschen !!!


  
Merke: nicht alles was mal war, war auch gut!

@eL: kapier ich nich, deinen Witz    Herr Croissant scheint da einen höheren IQ zu haben...

@fez: die Mäuse sind die Überbleibsel meiner Mäuseorgel, die ich einem gewissen Mr.Terry Jones vermacht habe. Auch er wurde wegen dieser *anscheinenden* Tierquälerei zu Unrecht verfolgt. Aber diese possierlichen Beiden brauchen (aus Gewohnheit) immer noch eine strenge Kasteiung.


----------



## kastaman (17. April 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> nee neee damals sahen Bikes richtig schei$$e aus, dann müssen das heutige Retro Räder natürlich auch tun, also bloß nicht tauschen !!!



Über Geschmack lässt es sich bekanntlich immer streiten. Die Frage ist, ob die heutigen Fullyblechbananen mit ihren zig Schweissnähten rundrum wirklich so toll sind. Ich habe letztes Jahr mein Fully in Zahlung gegeben weil mir die ständige Wartung von dem ganzen Federgedöns auf die Nerven gegangen ist. Durchs RR bin ich wieder auf diese klassische Schiene gekommen und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit, weil es einfach funktioniert.


----------



## Wooly (17. April 2005)

kastaman schrieb:
			
		

> Über Geschmack lässt es sich bekanntlich immer streiten. Die Frage ist, ob die heutigen Fullyblechbananen mit ihren zig Schweissnähten rundrum wirklich so toll sind. Ich habe letztes Jahr mein Fully in Zahlung gegeben weil mir die ständige Wartung von dem ganzen Federgedöns auf die Nerven gegangen ist. Durchs RR bin ich wieder auf diese klassische Schiene gekommen und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit, weil es einfach funktioniert.



so war das nicht gemeint, ein schönes Hardtail gefällt mir genauso wie ein Fully, nur die ersten "Mountainbikes" aus der damaligen zeit mit ihren seltsamen Geometrien und "Normalfahrrad"-Ausmaßen waren imho weder schön noch besonders gut (besaß auch mal so einen Hobel, Panasonic ... brrr) 

Außerdem konnte jeder noch so kleine Hüpfer massiv in die Familienplanung eingreifen ... nix für ungut


----------



## kastaman (17. April 2005)

Ist schon klar. Aber ich will mit dem Bike weder DH fahren noch Freeriden. Dafür taugt es logischerweise nicht. 
Aber um auf Waldwegen Meter zu machen ist es genial. Ich habe sogar schon überlegt, es mit RR-Lenker als Crosser zu fahren.


----------



## kastaman (17. April 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal wieder ein klassischer Diamantrahmen, bei dem das Ende des Sitzrohrs *deutlich* über der Reifenhöhe liegt.
> Vielleicht noch den Nisene gegen nen schwarzen Flite tauschen, dann sieht´s noch schneller aus



Was hast Du gegen den Nisene?


----------



## eL (18. April 2005)

Nee cook ...das witzlein ist wirklich sooooo einfach und flach das du ihn schon nicht mehr verstehst weil er sich unter deinen humorhorizont hindurchgeschmuggelt hat   



achja Retro is GAY


----------



## Triple F (18. April 2005)

kastaman schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast Du gegen den Nisene?


Gegen den Nisene hab ich nix - fahr den selber an 2 Bikes. 


Der Flite paßt halt besser. Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (24. April 2005)

so mal mein ganzer fuhrpark, frisch geputzt und mit ner richtigen cam geschossen   

switchback   






inbred   





und das gute alte firebeast


----------



## lelebebbel (25. April 2005)

Es ist kaum zu fassen, wie unterschiedlich man doch Fahrräder aufbauen kann!
Mein Switchback zum Beispiel hat einen ganz anderen Sattel als deins, und es ist orange! 

Der dritte Unterschied sind die Reifen - Was für ne Größe hast du denn hinten drauf? Highroller 2.3" Single Ply? Wieviel Luft ist noch zum Rahmen?
Meine Fatten Alberts werden zwar noch ne Weile halten, trotzdem interessiere ich für Alternativen.
Vielleicht könnte man auch hinten den Fatalbert in der Front Mischung, und vorne irgendeinen 2.5er Maxxxxxxxxis ...?


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Der dritte Unterschied sind die Reifen


Ja und der vierte die Kurbel, Pedale, Vorbau, Lenker ... Schaltung und Stattelstütze kann ich nicht richtig erkennen ...

Natürlich hast du Recht, eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist durch Rahmen, Gabel und Laufräder schon gegeben. In schwarz gefällt's mir aber besser, obwohl da wieder viel zu viele Aufkleber auf den Felgen sind.

@[email protected]!t: Sind am Inbred vordere und hintere Bremsscheibe vertauscht - oder täuscht da die Perspektive?
Am firebeast scheint die hintere Bremsscheibe und der rechte Lenkergriff zu fehlen, wurde da geplündert?


----------



## lelebebbel (25. April 2005)

> Ja und der vierte die Kurbel, Pedale, Vorbau, Lenker ... Schaltung und Stattelstütze kann ich nicht richtig erkennen ...
> 
> Natürlich hast du Recht, eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist durch Rahmen, Gabel und Laufräder schon gegeben. In schwarz gefällt's mir aber besser, obwohl da wieder viel zu viele Aufkleber auf den Felgen sind.



Kurbel ist bei mir noch provisorisch, kein Geld mehr. 22-32 Raceface Blätter mit Rockring fahr ich aber auch.
Schaltung ist bei beiden X.7, Stütze NC-17 Empire Pro, Hayes 9 in 200/160, FSA The Pig DH, Pedale = Verschleissteile, Lenker... naja, so ein schwarzer, krummer halt?

Bei der Lackqualität gilt die Farbe bald auch nicht mehr als Unterschied 

[email protected] hatte seins ja lange vor mir, dieser "Nachbau" ist echt zufällig entstanden. Scheint irgendwie der Standard-Aufbau für diesen Rahmen zu sein.


----------



## [email protected]!t (25. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]!t: Sind am Inbred vordere und hintere Bremsscheibe vertauscht - oder täuscht da die Perspektive?
> Am firebeast scheint die hintere Bremsscheibe und der rechte Lenkergriff zu fehlen, wurde da geplündert?



muss an der perspektive liegen die sind scho richtig so.
beim act fehlt momentan die hintere bremse... kommt bald wieder eine.


@lelebebbel
stütze ist auch die empire pro, schaltwerk x7.

reifen sind die highroller dh 2.5, passen eigentlich ohne probleme rein, sind aber schon ein wenig zu fett und schwer.


----------



## The Passenger (1. Mai 2005)

Mein erstes Bild vom Chico   




Ist ja auch mal Zeit geworden.
Die Daten:
Rahmen:Hot Chili Chico
Gabel:Mx Comp '02 Custom by Cosmic.
Bremsen:Hs33 vorne und hinten,Neuerungen wie Beläge,etc.sind auf dem Bild noch nich
HR:ex721cd+Chris King (Auf Bild Ersatzlaufradl mit LX Clutchcore Nabe)+Champs
VR:xm221+Onyx+Niro
Kurbel: Deore,XT Lager,sauber aufgeklebt (inzw.vorne schon SS,bald Rockring)
Pedalen:Wellgo B-18 mit TI-Achse und kurzen Pins
Schaltkomponenten: XT Schaltwerk,Deore Umwerfer
Steuersatz:Cartridge System
Vorbau+Lenker: Brave Monster 3.0 cm + Ritchey Rizer Pro 25.4 gekürzt.
Griffe:Twenty Lamelle Griffe
Sattel:Twenty Ditch
Sattelstange:Truvativ Seatclamp Double XR
Reifen:Maxxis HolyRoller (statt HighRoller wie auf dem Bild)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Passenger (3. Mai 2005)

Mein erstes Bild vom Chico   




Ist ja auch mal Zeit geworden.
Die Daten:
Rahmen:Hot Chili Chico
Gabel:Mx Comp '02 Custom by Cosmic.
Bremsen:Hs33 vorne und hinten,Neuerungen wie Beläge,etc.sind auf dem Bild noch nich
HR:ex721cd+Chris King (Auf Bild Ersatzlaufradl mit LX Clutchcore Nabe)+Champs
VR:xm221+Onyx+Niro
Kurbel: Deore,XT Lager,sauber aufgeklebt (inzw.vorne schon SS,bald Rockring)
Pedalen:Wellgo B-18 mit TI-Achse und kurzen Pins
Schaltkomponenten: XT Schaltwerk,Deore Umwerfer
Steuersatz:Cartridge System
Vorbau+Lenker: Brave Monster 3.0 cm + Ritchey Rizer Pro 25.4 gekürzt.
Griffe:Twenty Lamelle Griffe
Sattel:Twenty Ditch
Sattelstange:Truvativ Seatclamp Double XR
Reifen:Maxxis HolyRoller


----------



## Radax (9. Mai 2005)

Ich will auch  
Mein Epic



Mein Freerider



Mein Winterrad 



Halt net ganz ganz aber es is ja Sommer  
Mfg Peter


----------



## [email protected]!t (16. Mai 2005)

Locke-2 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Freerider



aus zwei dingen werde ich nicht schlau:

- luftdämpfer
- dieses monströse kettenblatt

macht es zwar uphillfähiger aber dafür downhillunfähiger, wozu isses denn gedacht ?


----------



## Radax (16. Mai 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> aus zwei dingen werde ich nicht schlau:
> 
> - luftdämpfer
> - dieses monströse kettenblatt
> ...


Is ein Freerider also für alles im Bikepark gedacht  . Der Luftdämpfer war beim Rahmen dabei und dan hab ich superbillig gekriegt da der Rahmen ein Vorserienmodell is. Also wars mir egal. Auserdem is der Dämpfer eh grad am A****  
und das Kettenblatt wird bei bedarf ausgetauscht. Weil ich dann ne neue Kette brauch.
Mfg Peter


----------



## Radax (10. September 2005)

Ach der Freerider is weg wurde durch dass




hier ersetzt


----------



## Triple F (10. September 2005)

Hey, du hast ne neue Kette !


----------



## Radax (10. September 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, du hast ne neue Kette !


----------



## ZwiebelII (11. September 2005)

komische neue Kette   

aber ne weise Entscheidung, auch wenns Big Hit der "Golf" unter den Bikes is (fahr selber eins)


----------



## Don Stefano (12. September 2005)

Hier poste ich mal ein Bild von daves neuem Bike  , weil er sich selber ja nicht traut:


----------



## lelebebbel (12. September 2005)

Gestrandet auf dem Gebirgskamm des Wattkopfs in unwegsamem Gelände?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (11. Oktober 2005)

meins: 




hat noch relativ wenig hinter sich...


----------



## Froschel (12. Oktober 2005)

w3rd schrieb:
			
		

> meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auf seinem langen Weg in die Zukunft würde ich ihm vorher aber das Rücklicht abschrauben.


-_-


----------



## w3rd (12. Oktober 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> auf seinem langen Weg in die Zukunft würde ich ihm vorher aber das Rücklicht abschrauben.
> 
> 
> -_-



nä wieso? Höchstens mal abziehen...


----------



## Cook (12. Oktober 2005)

Hab da noch was:






[email protected]!t: dein Inbred ist wirklich  
Hätte mir fast den Rahmen besorgt, aber da kam mir die Idee mit meinem alten Wanderer.


----------



## crossie (21. November 2005)

*thread mal wieder ans tageslicht hol*





*dirtradl*





*streetradl*





*radl für von A nach B (mit bunnyhop über C)*

cheers
crossie


----------



## [email protected]!t (21. November 2005)

und alle schon ohne stützräder


----------



## crossie (21. November 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> und alle schon ohne stützräder


hey!  ich fahr keine kinderräder !! 

cheers
crossie


----------



## bluesky (28. November 2005)

some men wonder by mistake (warum? man kommt mit ner Ü38:18 von Marxzell aufn Dobel .. jaja    ) 

alles aus ALT bis auf kurbel, kettenblatt und ritzel

*BERGWERK MERCURY SSP*


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. November 2005)

Das ging aber flott! Oder war die Kiste noch montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (29. November 2005)

nö .. den rahmen hatte ich mal nem freund mitgegeben der werkzeugmacher ist der hat dann das innenlagergewinde nachschneiden lassen ... dann lag der rahmen n paar monate rum (konnte mich nicht trennen) und dann hat mich cook angestachelt es mal mit one fu..... gear auszuprobieren .. das bike hatte ich dann an nem abend aufgebaut


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. November 2005)

... jaja und so ein singlschpieder sieht halt gleich sehr aufgeräumt aus!

p.s.: habe jetzt endlich 'ne Gabel geschossen - leider nur eine Judy, war aber günstig. Melde mich, wenn das Ding da ist (freu mich schon aufs Basteln) ...


----------



## bluesky (29. November 2005)

klar meld dich .. kann auch bei dir vorbeikommen .. ist vielleicht einfacher als das ganze zeugs zu mir zu schleppen


----------



## eL (29. November 2005)

immer diese eingangradfahrer   

crossie erklär mir mal den unterschied deiner 3 räder. für mich sehn die alle gleich aus.

eL


----------



## bluesky (29. November 2005)

hey el 

weisst du noch wie ein bike aussieht? 
oder betreibst du nur noch tastaturspocht


----------



## eL (29. November 2005)

was für ein bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (29. November 2005)

dacht ichs mir


----------



## anacunt (8. Dezember 2005)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=204831&cat=9907
das war in freiburg auf dem roßkopf...


----------



## soulseller (11. Dezember 2005)

schönes gerät hast du da    

mein altes kann da nur schwer mithalten


----------



## anacunt (12. Dezember 2005)

schwer ist genau das richtige ausdruck...


----------



## Znarf (12. Dezember 2005)

Hö?
verstehe deinen Post nicht so ganz anacunt.
Ich glaube das alte Rocky ist nicht so viel schwerer, wie das neue. Erfahrungsgemäß waren gerade die Gabeln und so, vor der Freeridewelle ziemlich schmal auf der Brust. Sowohl was Funktion als auch Gewicht belangt! 

Greetz Znarf.

AHHH Heute ist endlich meine Z1Fr1 gekommen. Die ist endlich die Partie die das Heckler gebraucht hat. Bin grade fahren gewesen. Vorher war ne Pike drin. Die war auch nett. Aber die Z1 ist viel besser, fährt sich viel satter, mehr Reserven. Einfach bigger, better, ...(Ich lasse den Gammelfleischladen mal weg)

Außerdem ist die Gabel wirklich schön. Die Pike sieht "funktioniell" aus. Ich bin ja Vertreter der Meinung Form follows Function. Aber wenn das Design stimmt, hab ich auch nix gegen. Positiver Nebeneffekt sozusagen.

BILDER folgen. Sobald ich wieder ne Digicam hab

Grüße Znarf


----------



## soulseller (12. Dezember 2005)

was den rahmen angeht hast du natürlich recht   
allerdings machens die komponenten..federgabel isn ziemlicher trümmer


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Dezember 2005)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> AHHH Heute ist endlich meine Z1Fr1 gekommen. Die ist endlich die Partie die das Heckler gebraucht hat. Bin grade fahren gewesen. Vorher war ne Pike drin. Die war auch nett. Aber die Z1 ist viel besser, fährt sich viel satter, mehr Reserven. Einfach bigger, better, ...


Und die Steckachse - nervt dich das Gefummel mit dem Inbus noch nicht?

Bei mir steht so ein schickes Teil auch schon seit 1 1/2 Monaten im Keller herum. Es fehlt halt noch der Rahmen, in dem sie sich wohl fühlt.


----------



## anacunt (13. Dezember 2005)

soulseller schrieb:
			
		

> was den rahmen angeht hast du natürlich recht
> allerdings machens die komponenten..federgabel isn ziemlicher trümmer


ach was war doch nur ein dummer kommentar...der soulseller hats schon kapiert 
man kann ein bike das knapp 10 jahre alt ist nicht mit einem fast neuen vergleichen egal, ob race face oder nicht. das alte blizzard sieht zwar geil aus und ist für seine zeit echt ein super bike aber es kann mit einem neuen bike was steifigkeit und gewicht an geht nicht mit halten...sorry
@soulseller wechsel mal den umwerfer...hahahah


----------



## Triple F (13. Dezember 2005)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> AHHH Heute ist endlich meine Z1Fr1 gekommen. Die ist endlich die Partie die das Heckler gebraucht hat. Bin grade fahren gewesen. Vorher war ne Pike drin. Die war auch nett. Aber die Z1 ist viel besser, fährt sich viel satter, mehr Reserven. Einfach bigger, better, ...(Ich lasse den Gammelfleischladen mal weg)
> 
> Grüße Znarf







			
				Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich LIEBE meine Pike. Am Anfang hat sie mir nicht gefallen, aber sie ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Und die Dämpfung ist genial, um so schneller man fährt, um so grober es wird um so mehr schluckt sie,WENN SIE RICHTIG eingestellt ist!!!! Ich hab nen Guide ins Forum gepostet, weil ja jeder Dödel sich grade ne Pike anschafft, sind ja auch genial günstig.
> 
> Jedenfalls stellt die Dämpfung alle anderen Dämpfungssysteme ganz klar in den Schatten, vor allem die Marzocchi HSCV Dämpfung bzw. das Shimsystem von Fox kann nicht mithalten.
> 
> Grüße Znarf




Ah ja, was kommt morgen   ?


----------



## Znarf (13. Dezember 2005)

Ertappt. 
Ihr kennt das mit den neuen Teilen.
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, Motion Control ist noch einen Tick besser als HSCV. Zumindest was die Ölflußmenge bei ganz vielen schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Hindernissen angeht!

ABER.

1.Die Z1 ist deutlich steifer als die Pike. Vor allem beim Bremsen merkt man, dass die richtige Steckachse der Maxle Achse in puncto Steifigkeit voraus ist!
Die Maxle Achse ist zugegebenermaßen praktischer. Allerdings wird sie in der Version von der Pike in keiner RICHTIGEN DDD Gabel von Rock Shox verwendet. Die in der Boxxer sind abgewandelte Versionen, die im Prinzip wie die Zocchis mit Inbus geschraubt werden.

DENNOCH, die Z1 ist wesentlich solider. Weckt mehr Vertrauen. Und sie passt geometriemäßig auch wesentlich besser zum Heckler. Das Tretlager kommt bissel höher, der Lenkwinkel ist nen Tick flacher. Mir gefällts so besser!


By the way, die Z1 FR1 hat ne leicht veränderte Dämpfung gegenüber z.B. der Z150 bzw. der älteren Z1freeride. Die Druckstufe ist ein bisschen straffer und das gefällt mir sehr gut.

Ich habe meine Pike übrigens noch! Habe also den direkten Vergleich

Werd sie aber verkaufen, weil ich das Geld brauche. 
Will hier jemand zufällig eine? Wäre sehr günstig abzugeben und ist quasi neuwertig. Jetzt.

Grüße Znarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (13. Dezember 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja, was kommt morgen   ?



wer im Glashaus sitzt ...


----------



## soulseller (13. Dezember 2005)

anacunt schrieb:
			
		

> @soulseller wechsel mal den umwerfer...hahahah



oder nich gleich das ganze bike?   
hab nochma schaltung "eingestellt"..eher umgestellt und funzte auch ne zeitlang...


----------



## eL (13. Dezember 2005)

wollen tät ich schon ne pike

aber irgendwas sagt mir, nicht unbedingt deine zu nehmen   
sorry znarf aber ich kenn die ganze geschichte   

is die überhaupt wieder fahrtüchtig?


----------



## Znarf (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo eL.
Ich hab meine reklamiert, bei dem Händler wo ich sie gekauft habe. Bei Sport Import war sie ja schon gewesen. Und anfangs haben die ein wenig rumgezickt. Dann hab ich denen aber ein wenig Druck gemacht. 

Und jetzt haben die anstandslos die Standrohr-Krone Einheit ausgetauscht. 
Knackt nicht mehr, funktioniert jetzt wie da wo sie neu war.

Aber Überlegs dir doch noch mal, kauf dir lieber GLEICH eine Z1!

Ansonsten, wenn du meine Pike mal testfahren willst. Können wir uns gern mal treffen, ich hab sie ja jetzt sozusagen über!

Grüße Znarf


----------



## Triple F (13. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wer im Glashaus sitzt ...



Ey Wühler, den mußte mir erklären   !


----------



## eL (13. Dezember 2005)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo eL.
> Ich hab meine reklamiert, bei dem Händler wo ich sie gekauft habe. Bei Sport Import war sie ja schon gewesen. Und anfangs haben die ein wenig rumgezickt. Dann hab ich denen aber ein wenig Druck gemacht.
> 
> Und jetzt haben die anstandslos die Standrohr-Krone Einheit ausgetauscht.
> ...



na dann gehts ja
komm einfach am sonntag mit zur glühweintour!!!

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Dezember 2005)

Singlespeed 32/18
Kettenspannung passt ohne Spanner wobei die Kette jetzt nach einigen Touren schon etwas locker rumhängt.
Wenn es ein passendes 19er Ritzel geben würde wäre mir das noch lieber, weil ich ja sowieso nur steil bergauf oder bergab fahre


----------



## crossie (18. Dezember 2005)

schickes dingen. was willste denn fürn ritzel ? muss das was DX-technisches sein oder reicht nen altes ritzel aus ner kassette? wenn ich noch was finde, und du interesse hast, zahl mir versand, und es is deins 

cheers


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Dezember 2005)

Alte Kassettenritzel hab ich auch einige, aber das funktioniert ohne Kettenspanner überhaupt nicht. Bin schon auf die hohen Zähne des DX Ritzels angewiesen, das gibts halt nur bis 18t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (19. Dezember 2005)

So endlich ein Digicam Bild. Leider ist das Rad gerade "dreggisch", aber dafür ists ja da! 
Und ich weiß, der Spacerturm und die Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe sind hässlich. Aber hatte grade keinen Rohrschneider und will fahren 

Grüße Znarf


----------



## bluesky (19. Dezember 2005)

nice

wenn du willst leihe ich dir meinen jetzt kommts: "rohrabschneider" der turm ist ja kriminell  

ich wohne in pfaffenrot (dürfte ja nicht so weit sein)


----------



## Znarf (19. Dezember 2005)

@bluesky Danke fürs Angebot, wohne jetzt in KA, bis vor kurzem war ich Nachbar, hab in Spielberg gewohnt. Bin eigentlich sehr oft immer noch in und ums Albtal unterwegs. Das Rad muss doch Dreck unter die Stollen kriegen  und der Asphalt hier in KA ist langweilig. 

Ich bekomm wahrscheinlich am Wochenende nen Rohrschneider, falls das nicht klappt melde ich mich mal  

Du hast auch immer lauter schöne Räder. Wie viele hast du denn? Und wie sieht dein aktuelles Fullyprojekt aus? Poste mal Bilder

Grüße Znarf


----------



## bluesky (19. Dezember 2005)

also zur zeit hab ich 3 fahrbereite und 2 rahmen aus denen man noch was machen könnte .. ich leih mir öfter mal räder zum testen aus 

bin grad irgendwie aufm singlespeedtrip und versuche überall dort mit einem gang hochzufahren wo ich früher kaum mit mehrern hochgekommen bin  

den fullys hab ich abgeschworen .. ich hab zwar noch einen rahmen hier und bin auch vor kurzem wieder welche gefahren aber das ist irgendwie nicht meine welt 
wobei ich nicht ausschließen will das michs irgendwann wieder packt 

wenn du willst können wir ja in den nächsten 2 wochen mal zusammen durchs albtal fahren (ich hab urlaub und bis auf den 24. und 25. jeden tag zeit)


----------



## eL (19. Dezember 2005)

na da haben sich ja die richtigen 2  gefunden. iss ja voll süß    

blauluft ich sachs dir... auf singelspeed is kein segen drauf.... nich bei dem gott den ihr da anbetet

eL


----------



## bluesky (19. Dezember 2005)

ja und das zu weihnachten .. love is everywhere   

weisst du eL .. ich geb allen hier die schuld das ich jetzt singlespeede .. mit mir will ja keiner mehr fahren .. entweder man geht paddeln, wartet monatelang auf irgendwelche komischen ausländischen rahmen, fährt irgendwelche langweiligen trails zum Xten mal, oder schiebt sich den ... in den popo ..

scheinbar stinke ich, bin ein egoschwein, rede nur von mir und am liebsten über mich und langweile die radfahrende menschheit im karlsruher raum so das sie fett und träge wird ..

und jetzt wo ich versuche frischlinge (naja halb frisch) mit meiner subversivem weltanschauung zu impfen versuchst du meine mission zu torpedieren

pfui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. Dezember 2005)

ich bin ein schwein.... ich weiß

aber nächstes jahr starte ich meine CC karriere... da wird angegriffen das sach ich dir. un vieleicht hol ich ab und zu mein einspänner aus dem keller.

am besten ich fang gleich am ersten sonntag im neuen jahr damit an. ich mein den nach neujahr   

1000 marxcell?

eL


----------



## Wooly (19. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ein schwein.... ich weiß
> 
> aber nächstes jahr starte ich meine CC karriere... da wird angegriffen das sach ich dir. un vieleicht hol ich ab und zu mein einspänner aus dem keller.
> 
> ...



ich starte mit .... mit hardtail versprochen ... wenn ihr ab und zu auf mich wartet ... ;-))


----------



## bluesky (19. Dezember 2005)

ich hab noch auf jeden gewartet    und auf jemanden der nachwuchs, bier und fleischkäse den bernstein hochschleppt sowieso

also eL du meinst den 8ten? 
wegen mir sehr gerne .. von mir aus auch am 1ten


----------



## lelebebbel (19. Dezember 2005)

8. Januar 10°° in Marxzell mit Singlespeed

na alles klar!


----------



## eL (19. Dezember 2005)

ja genau der 8.1.

den 1.1. verbring ich auf der autobahn... jedenfalls den teil des 1.1. an den ich mich später erinnern werden kann.


wühler kannst denn schon wieder lenkstöckchen halten??

eL


----------



## Wooly (20. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wühler kannst denn schon wieder lenkstöckchen halten??
> 
> eL



laut Arzt sollte ich in 4-5 Tagen meinen Daumen wieder uneingeschränkt benutzen könne ..


----------



## looser (27. Dezember 2005)




----------



## rohstrugel (27. Dezember 2005)

@looser
Fehlen da nicht noch 2 Bilder vom Flow


----------



## wannabe_old (30. Dezember 2005)

meins


----------



## Terror Fritz (30. Dezember 2005)

boa ey! tut das not dass du immer auf der Fahrrad treten musst?
KAUF DICH MAL EIN MOPED


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe_old (31. Dezember 2005)

dat sein aber teuer moped tun.
radln machen gut sein


----------



## Znarf (31. Dezember 2005)

Samma tud das Nod das das Mopedd immer sooo laud is?
verkauf dich ma das schroddige moped, kauf dich lieba ma n fahrradd.


Der Röhrich ist der Beste!

GUTEN RUTSCH ZNARF


----------



## crossie (31. Dezember 2005)

jo... ich hab (auf längere sicht, weil im moment die kohle fehlt) auch n neues projekt:





(gleich vorweg, nein, ist nicht meins) - ich suche noch.

rahmen: tazer FS 
*steuersatz: CK nothreadset (hab ich schon)*
gabel: ma sehn, ne sherman oder ne pike
bremsen: avid juicy 5 oder formula oro
*LRS: 26" singletracks mit Maxxis Larsen TT (liegen auch hier rum)*
schaltwerk: schwarzes 105er shortcage
ritzelpaket: irgendne RR-cassette
*sattel: twenty ditch seat (liegt auch hier rum, schöner wär nen flite.. mal sehn)*
sattelstütze: thomson
lenker: easton
vorbau: atomlab oder easton, ma sehn.
*griffe: primo bmx (verschleissteil, liegen halt auch noch rum. wieso nicht benutzen...)*
pedale: shimano DX (die grauen platform)
*kurbel/innenlager: shimano hone 38t (schon organisiert, aber noch nicht hier)*
kettenführung: MRP system III 

jo das wärs glaub ich. viel mehr is da nich. aber was noch is, _dauert_... und zwar noch ne ganze weile  

cheers
crossie

& guten rutsch


----------



## wannabe_old (1. Januar 2006)

und das ist dann auch das zehnte 
wo soll das nur hinführen?? 

cheers und n gutes neues


----------



## Cook (1. Januar 2006)

Rostferkel eL schrieb:
			
		

> aber nächstes jahr starte ich meine CC karriere... da wird angegriffen das sach ich dir. un vieleicht hol ich ab und zu mein einspänner aus dem keller.
> 
> am besten ich fang gleich am ersten sonntag im neuen jahr damit an. ich mein den nach neujahr





			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich starte mit .... mit hardtail versprochen ... wenn ihr ab und zu auf mich wartet ... ;-))



bluesky, unsere Mission fängt an Früchte zu tragen! Wir holen euch alle wieder heim in die einzig wahre und ehrliche Welt des bikens! 

Ich würde mich richtig freuen, mal wieder mit euch, wooly und eL, gemeinsam RAD zu fahren. Und gerne auch mit nur einem Gang (-->lelebebbel!). Mal sehen, was der achte so bringt...


----------



## bluesky (1. Januar 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> bluesky, unsere Mission fängt an Früchte zu tragen! Wir holen euch alle wieder heim in die einzig wahre und ehrliche Welt des bikens!



ick lass mich da ma überraschen ... ne


----------



## muddyrider (4. Januar 2006)

Bin ab und zu auf die Sk8parks von Karlsruhe mit diesem Rad...


----------



## shield (18. März 2006)

also gleich mal mitmir selber

denke man sieht sich an der oster session


----------



## Flugrost (18. März 2006)

@ alle Dörter auf Seite 26:
Eure Sättel sehen allegar schwer Hollandradkompatibel aus. Warum?

Braucht man in euren Metier überhaupt welche und wenn ja, warum solche? 
Ihr seht - ich bin da nicht wirklich vom Fach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StabDeluxeRider (1. Mai 2006)

meins:


----------



## crossie (1. Mai 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle Dörter auf Seite 26:
> Eure Sättel sehen allegar schwer Hollandradkompatibel aus. Warum?
> 
> Braucht man in euren Metier überhaupt welche und wenn ja, warum solche?
> Ihr seht - ich bin da nicht wirklich vom Fach...


naja. hollandrad is noch ma ne nummer anders...

das sind größtenteils bmxsättel, und die sehn so aus damit man die für tricks klemmen kann. ausserdem sind da nich gleich die eier weg, falls man mal drauffällt 

ach, mal hier in die runde gefragt: hat jemand noch ne lange stütze in 31.6er maß übrig die er mir für wenich geld überlassen würde? 
für meine eierfeile  (jaja, rad zum touren fahren, sesshaft werden, familie gründen etc)

cheers
crossie


----------



## Flugrost (2. Mai 2006)

Aha, merci!


----------



## AxlReen (2. Mai 2006)

da zieh ich mal mit also hier kommt mal meine Semmel,

Hab damit heut leicht Rheinstetten unsicher gemacht.

Ich weiss die Marke nich von dem Rahmen, erkennt den jemand.
Der Sattel is shcon bissl breiter als normalo aber sitzt sich gut, wenn überhaupt sitzen.


Hab leider an der nächsten Street session in KA Familientag im Geschäft FCUK!!!! wär gern mit dem Bock dabei gewesen.

übrigens Hollandfahrräder (Gazelle nur zum empfwehlen) können auch unbequeme Sättel ham, hab da in Amsterdam mal eins gezoggt, was für ein Müllhaufen, wär ich lieber besoffen heimgelaufen!!!^^

egal serzo max


----------



## der Kevin (3. Mai 2006)

meins...=)
umf hardy rahmen,
dj1 2005,
24" double track mit marzocchi nabe und kenda k-rad reifen,
...


----------



## Wooly (4. Mai 2006)

manche Leute haben eine Art Inkontinenz was Bilder von ihrem Rad angeht ... oder seid wann liegt Düsburg im schönen Schwarzwald ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (4. Mai 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> manche Leute haben eine Art Inkontinenz was Bilder von ihrem Rad angeht ... oder seid wann liegt Düsburg im schönen Schwarzwald ...




Das ist mal mit einer der besten Sprüche die ich bisher im IBC gehört hab. Und dazu passt er auch noch.


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. Mai 2006)

als bewohner der badenserischen hauptstadt darf mein nun fertiggestelltes helius hier natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## Robse (4. Mai 2006)

Bidde schön:


----------



## der Kevin (4. Mai 2006)

oh.....


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Mai 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> hier darf mein nun fertiggestelltes helius natürlich nicht fehlen.


Sieht sehr schick aus, was wiegt es?

Vier Dinge, die ich ändern würde:
- Spacertürmchen
- Felgenaufkleber
- Schnellspanner an Sattelstütze
- Umwerfer absenken


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht sehr schick aus, was wiegt es?
> 
> Vier Dinge, die ich ändern würde:
> - Spacertürmchen
> ...



wiegt 16,6 kg, etwas schwerer wie erhofft.
die spacer bleiben vorerst da ich plane die gabel zu tauschen und mit längeren schaft verkaufts sich besser.
die aufkleber hätte ich gerne ab, sind aber sehr fest und ich bin zu faul...
das ist ein schnellspanner an der sattelstütze !


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Mai 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> die spacer bleiben vorerst da ich plane die gabel zu tauschen und mit längeren schaft verkaufts sich besser.


Wieso hast du dann die Aufkleber abgemacht? Die neue wird, lass mich raten: eine 66?



[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> die aufkleber hätte ich gerne ab, sind aber sehr fest und ich bin zu faul.


Die Aufkleber an der Gabel sind fest, die auf den Felgen aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso hast du dann die Aufkleber abgemacht? Die neue wird, lass mich raten: eine 66?
> 
> Die Aufkleber an der Gabel sind fest, die auf den Felgen aber nicht wirklich.



nein die kleber auf der gabel waren alles andere wie fest, sind beim abziehen der papierfolie abgegangen  
ja ne 06er 66 mit 150mm solls werden.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin





Perfekt für die Schwarzwälder Trails und macht auch in Todtnau Spaß.

MfG


----------



## crossie (6. Juni 2006)

soweit erstma. griffe kommen noch neue, gabel wird noch weiss, und auf längere sicht kommt da n neuer LRS.

aber es fährt. und es fährt sich geil  

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (7. Juni 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> soweit erstma. griffe kommen noch neue, gabel wird noch weiss, und auf längere sicht kommt da n neuer LRS.
> 
> aber es fährt. und es fährt sich geil
> 
> ...



hübsch geworden, hab auch etwas gebastelt:






morgen mach ich mal schöne fotos draussen


----------



## rohstrugel (8. Juni 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> hübsch geworden, hab auch etwas gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Dein Nicolai  
Würd nur noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren und ein Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze ist Pflicht
(und aus pers. Geschmacksgründen die Ritchey-Stütze tauschen).


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Juni 2006)

ja, das hört man immer weider  

die sattelklemme hat schnellspanner, sieht man auf dem foto nicht. aber hier
vorbau ja, werde mir bald einen mit 7cm kaufen, weniger geht nicht.
ja und die sattelstütze , sie erfüllt ihren zweck.. markenfetischist bin ich nicht.


----------



## black soul (9. Juni 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> vorbau ja, werde mir bald einen mit 7cm kaufen, weniger geht nicht.


schönes bike,
aber warum geht das nicht, techn. ursachen ?? versteh ich jetzt grad nicht, bitte aufklären, danke
gruss BS


----------



## marc (9. Juni 2006)

Dat Nicole-Ei   ist wirklich sehr schick  und Crossies "tarnfarbenes" Hüpfmobil ist understatement pur.

Beides bekommt:  

Gruß Marc


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Juni 2006)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> schönes bike,
> aber warum geht das nicht, techn. ursachen ?? versteh ich jetzt grad nicht, bitte aufklären, danke
> gruss BS



naja 5cm gehen auch noch, zu kurz ist mit von der sitzposition zu kurz.
bin recht groß...


----------



## lelebebbel (9. Juni 2006)

Spontaner Aufbau heute während dem Deutschlandspiel




Ausschliesslich aus Teilen, die in meiner Bude rumstanden. Womit auch die Frage nach der Vorderradbremse beantwortet ist... Hebel is dran, nur die Arme fehlen


p.s.: ja, das da in der Mitte vom Unterrohr ist eine Beule


----------



## InterzepTOR (18. Juni 2006)

Noch ein zwei Veränderungen dann stehts!


----------



## eL (18. Juni 2006)

InterzepTOR schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein zwei Veränderungen dann stehts!



auch ohne baum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InterzepTOR (18. Juni 2006)

Witzbold hä!

Bau natürlich noch ein Ständer ran!


----------



## kona.orange (18. Juni 2006)

@ interzepTOR: Ich kenn den eL nicht persönlich. Schau dir mal seine Kommentare im gesamten Forum an und du wirst sehen, er ist ein Witzbold!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. Juni 2006)

Das hier sind meine zwei


----------



## bluesky (18. Juni 2006)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> @ interzepTOR: Ich kenn den eL nicht persönlich. Schau dir mal seine Kommentare im gesamten Forum an und du wirst sehen, er ist ein Witzbold!



eL ist nicht witzig ... wirklich nicht .. er bringt mich immer zum heulen


----------



## knoflok (18. Juni 2006)

Cyclarc schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier sind meine zwei



cool
wenn man das vorderrad horizontal aufbauen und über die kette antreiben würde, könnte man einen kleinen hubschrauber bauen.


----------



## Znarf (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
mal wieder ein Bild, aktueller Stand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ja ich weiß, der Griff ist geschreddert. 
Hab das Bild nur wegen den superbequemen Dangerboy CNC Hebeln reingestellt. 

Die sind echt klasse!

Grüße Znarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. Juni 2006)

boah ey überall IM´s .... 
hier wird bespitzelt was das zeug hält.
bloß gut das ich ein meister der täuschung bin.... lustig antäuschen und dann bierernst sein  

übrigens fahr ich nur SS und RR 

eL


----------



## Froschel (19. Juni 2006)

Pizzahaus, super Pizza 


-_-


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juni 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Pizzahaus, super Pizza
> 
> 
> -_-


... aber Moninger ...


----------



## Froschel (19. Juni 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber Moninger ...



für ne gute Holzofenpizza trink ich sogar nen Moninger, nee wart mal ich nehm doch lieber nen Chianti.


-_-


----------



## lelebebbel (19. Juni 2006)

dabei is doch zumindest hoepfner nur 10 Hausnummern weiter

sachma wohnst du da an der Ecke? Ich nämlich auch, fast


----------



## Froschel (20. Juni 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> dabei is doch zumindest hoepfner nur 10 Hausnummern weiter
> 
> sachma wohnst du da an der Ecke? Ich nämlich auch, fast



falls du mich meinst und nicht den Znarf:

hab mal in Rintheim gewohnt. Pizzahaus war (ist) mein Favoritpizzaproducer.

-_-


----------



## fez (20. Juni 2006)

das Beste am Pizzahaus ist aber dass man wenn man dort Pizzas abholt UNBEDINGT geschenkt irgendsoeinen billigen Rotweinfusel mitnehmen *muß* ansonsten landet man mit Betonblock an den Füßen im Rheinhafen...


----------



## fez (20. Juni 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens fahr ich nur SS und RR


 
pfff - du bourgoiser Sack du, das bringt dir garnix... 

Die Krone gebührt den Stahlbikefahrern ! Weißt ja "steal is real " !


----------



## Froschel (20. Juni 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> das Beste am Pizzahaus ist aber dass man wenn man dort Pizzas abholt UNBEDINGT geschenkt irgendsoeinen billigen Rotweinfusel mitnehmen *muß* ansonsten landet man mit Betonblock an den Füßen im Rheinhafen...



bei mir wars Italiänischer Indusriekuchen mit bunten (Frucht?)gummiteilen drin.
Das sind genau die Sachen die man jemand schenkt den man auf den Tod nicht ausstehen kann.


-_-


----------



## lostnos (20. Juni 2006)

yeah,sehr schicke räder hier drinne meisn sieht zwar im mom ganz anderst aus...aber ab heut abend wieder genauso ,nur evtl. mit holly rollern :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (20. Juni 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> falls du mich meinst und nicht den Znarf:
> 
> hab mal in Rintheim gewohnt. Pizzahaus war (ist) mein Favoritpizzaproducer.
> 
> -_-



Meinte schon den Znarf, aber danke für den Tip mit dem Pizzamanufakteur. Werde das bei Gelegenheit mal verifizieren.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Juni 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> cool
> wenn man das vorderrad horizontal aufbauen und über die kette antreiben würde, könnte man einen kleinen hubschrauber bauen.


Gute Idee aber damit darf ich leider nicht fliegen; hab nurn Segelflugschein


----------



## rohstrugel (20. Juni 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir wars Italiänischer Indusriekuchen mit bunten (Frucht?)gummiteilen drin.
> Das sind genau die Sachen die man jemand schenkt den man auf den Tod nicht ausstehen kann.
> 
> 
> -_-


Wann lädst du  mich mal auf eine leckere Curare-Pizza ein


----------



## Znarf (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich wohne DIREKT gegenüber vom Pizzahaus. Kann von meinen Fenster in den Eingang reinspähen.
Pizza ist wirklich gut, allerdings schauen die einen echt bescheuert an, wenn man ne Pizza ohne Käse bestellt(Laktoseintoleranz)
Kann ich zwar verstehen, aber der Pizzabäcker fragt jedesmal trotzdem EXPLIZIT nach 

Grüße Znarf


----------



## Froschel (21. Juni 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Wann lädst du  mich mal auf eine leckere Curare-Pizza ein



dazu kann ich dir noch einen Mondsamentee reichen, passt ausgesprochen prima dazu.
 

-_-


----------



## man1ac (21. Juni 2006)




----------



## rohstrugel (21. Juni 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> dazu kann ich dir noch einen Mondsamentee reichen, passt ausgesprochen prima dazu.
> 
> 
> -_-


lääcker


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juni 2006)

Darf man sowas hier überhaupt zeigen, oder ist das zu uncool?
Hat mich jedenfalls am Gardasee die letzten zwei Wochen froh gemacht.
XC6 wie vom Versender. Einzig ne vorhandene XT Kurbel und eine neue XT Kassette draufgemacht. Die Original Deore Kassette wird im Stadtrad runtergerissen und die Original LX Kurbel ist auf das Enduro gewandert, das meiner Freundin am Gardasee Spaß bereitet hat. Witzig wie ein M Enduro einer S Dame passt, wenn man die Sattelstütze kürzt und den Vorbau umdreht. Auf der Kiste saß ich halt immer super kommod, und für sie ist es so eine spaßige Tourer Position.


----------



## marc (22. Juni 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man sowas hier überhaupt zeigen, oder ist das zu uncool?...



Wenn man mit Steinen nach Dir wirft weißt Du Bescheid   
(Luigi-Scherz für alle aus´m Keller) 

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (16. Juli 2006)

ma wieder den thread nach oben holen:









cheers
crossie


----------



## waldman (16. Juli 2006)

dann steig ich auch mal ein  
meins:


----------



## bluesky (17. Juli 2006)

mein sommer projekt:





der steuersatz muss sein


----------



## bluesky (17. Juli 2006)

das war mein frühlingsprojekt:

hat aber schon ne andere kurbel und bekommt diese woche noch juicy sevens


----------



## eL (18. Juli 2006)

blauluft
sind ja 2 sehr hübsche geländehirsche die du da dein eigen nennst. Aber sag mal iss so ne RC31 nicht die pure hölle auf den trails?  platzen dir da nich die handgelenke auf?  für welche drophöhe is die eigentlich zugelassen? 

Ich bin doch immer wieder überrascht wie hoch der grad der selbstkasteiung bei den gepflegten nordschwarzwaldfahrern ist  

am 30ten ne runde durch den wald??? oder schonnewieder ne verhählung  

eL


----------



## Cook (18. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> blauluft
> sind ja 2 sehr hübsche geländehirsche die du da dein eigen nennst. Aber sag mal iss so ne RC31 nicht die pure hölle auf den trails?  platzen dir da nich die handgelenke auf?  für welche drophöhe is die eigentlich zugelassen?
> 
> Ich bin doch immer wieder überrascht wie hoch der grad der selbstkasteiung bei den gepflegten nordschwarzwaldfahrern ist
> ...



Eine Ausfahrt mit dir, eL, steht ganz oben auf meiner Liste!
Ich erinnere mich gerne an die Auffahrt zum Hohloh mit dir und lellebebbel. Kannst du an diese Hochform anknüpfen?
Dann bekommst du bei der nächsten Auflage auch ein Trikot zugeteilt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (18. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin doch immer wieder überrascht wie hoch der grad der selbstkasteiung bei den gepflegten nordschwarzwaldfahrern ist
> 
> am 30ten ne runde durch den wald??? oder schonnewieder ne verhählung



das macht die höhenluft  .. bis jetzt ist der 30igste noch frei

@ cook bekommen wir da was zusatande mit dem eL?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Juli 2006)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> das macht die höhenluft  .. bis jetzt ist der 30igste noch frei
> 
> @ cook bekommen wir da was zusatande mit dem eL?



Wenns beim Sonntag bleibt, bin ich auch dabei ...


----------



## eL (18. Juli 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Ausfahrt mit dir, eL, steht ganz oben auf meiner Liste!
> Ich erinnere mich gerne an die Auffahrt zum Hohloh mit dir und lellebebbel. Kannst du an diese Hochform anknüpfen?
> Dann bekommst du bei der nächsten Auflage auch ein Trikot zugeteilt...



meine form wird alpengestählt sein. Wie du weist gleichen wir eisenschweine formtiefs mit schmerzlosigkeit aus. kongruent dazu den fehlenden federweg durch wahnsin.

ick freu mir auf euch!!! 

abba ick sachs dir gleich... von den schicken neuen trikots iss auch diesmal keines übriggeblieben.... ganz im gegenteil.

also bis denne

eL


----------



## Wooly (19. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie du weist gleichen wir eisenschweine formtiefs mit schmerzlosigkeit aus ...



ich dachte mit Shopping ...  ... aber is klar


----------



## eL (19. Juli 2006)

ach den wooly gibts auch noch  ich dacht dir sind an den händen paddel gewachsen und deshalb kannst du weder was tippen noch den lenker fest packen.



			
				Wüler schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte mit Shopping



na vieleicht ihr im westen.... im osten gab es doch garnichts einzushoppen

eL


----------



## Cook (19. Juli 2006)

Wir sind schon wieder dabei, einen Thread zu entführen...

Also kurz: 30.7. ´habe ich mal vermerkt, aber ist schon noch seeehr weit weg der Termin. Definitives kann ich, wie bisher auch immer, erst Donnerstags/Fr vor dem Termin durchsagen. 

@eL: mit dem Trikot meinte ich UNSERES. Wir sind nicht mehr auf die Gunst irgendwelcher MTB-Hauptstadt-Randgruppierungen angewiesen. 

Ick würd mir freuen, wenn dit klappen würde mit dem Ausfluch und schlage vor:
Starride Grünhütte mit Treffpunkt Wildbad oder Plotzsäge 1000.


----------



## eL (19. Juli 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> @eL: mit dem Trikot meinte ich UNSERES. Wir sind nicht mehr auf die Gunst irgendwelcher MTB-Hauptstadt-Randgruppierungen angewiesen.



Ich bin froh darüber das du ein einsehen hast


----------



## Froschel (19. Juli 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du weist gleichen wir eisenschweine formtiefs mit schmerzlosigkeit aus
> eL



ein neuer Trendsport, schmerzloses Einkaufen bis der Arzt kommt  


-_-


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juli 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ein neuer Trendsport, schmerzloses Einkaufen bis der Arzt kommt
> 
> 
> -_-


... schonmal mit einer Frau Klamotten für Sie gekauft? ... das is ab vier Stunden mal echt  extrem unschmerzlos ...


----------



## bluesky (19. Juli 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Ick würd mir freuen, wenn dit klappen würde mit dem Ausfluch und schlage vor:
> Starride Grünhütte mit Treffpunkt Wildbad oder Plotzsäge 1000.



Unter der Prämisse das eL "Härte" anders definiert als wir hier im *NORTHWOOD* würde ich mit IHM um 0900 in Marxzell wegfahren und den werten cook bei der Plotzsäge treffen. 

Ansonnsten 0915


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. Juli 2006)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> Unter der Prämisse das eL "Härte" anders definiert als wir hier im *NORTHWOOD* würde ich mit IHM um 0900 in Marxzell wegfahren und den werten cook bei der Plotzsäge treffen.
> 
> Ansonnsten 0915



*maul, mecker, murr*

Gehts nicht noch früher? Was glaubt ihr wie schwer ein alter Mann aus dem Bett kommt ...


----------



## eL (19. Juli 2006)

bei der hitze solltet ihr probieren den schatten aufzusuchen und nicht in foren rumzuposten.

1000 marxzell reicht auch. und wer rast fährt alleine weiter.

vieleicht sollte man doch nen eigenständigen fred aufmachen.... nur wegen dem interesen/generationen konflikt.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (19. Juli 2006)

Nix besonderes aber trotzdem ist es mein ein und alles


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2006)

Tja der Stiffler 2409 klaut gerne Bilder von anderen ist meine Kiste
mfg ANDI1969


----------



## crossie (3. Oktober 2006)

muah... wie arm ist das denn bitte??? nötig haben anderer leute bikes als das eingene auszugeben... 

nichtsdestotrotz: stimmiges rad!


----------



## blackforest (3. Oktober 2006)

Das Wetter wird schlechter man merkts als erstes im Forum.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2006)

Die Nase hat es *Echt NÖTIG*   und das nicht nur in diesen Tread  
Ganz schöhn Frech einfach mein Foto  zu Seinem zu machen.

MFG ANDI1969

P.S. Crossant Vielen Dank für die Blumen;da steckt auch verd. viel Arbeit in meiner Kiste!!!!


----------



## Saci (3. Oktober 2006)

.


----------



## Oskar1974 (30. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (30. Oktober 2006)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins




Oha Bruchsal lebt *nettes Bike Oskar *und wie sind die larsentt Reifen so????

Mfg ANDI1969


----------



## Oskar1974 (31. Oktober 2006)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Oha Bruchsal lebt *nettes Bike Oskar *und wie sind die larsentt Reifen so????
> 
> Mfg ANDI1969




Hallo Andi .
Der Larsen TT ist super. Rollt echt gut und hat ordentlich Gripp. Der Rollwiederstand ist ein bischen größer als bei Racing Ralph. Aber nennen Platten hatte ich mit ihm noch nie. 
In Heidelsheim hatte ich dieses Jahr allerdings nicht so viel Glück mit ihm. Wenns richtig matschig ist der Maxxis Medusa besser.
Gruß Oskar


----------



## andi1969 (1. November 2006)

jo Heidelsheim war etwa wie Schlammsuhle für Schweine(man(n) hat sich sau wohl gefühlt) . War egal was man drauf hatte an Reifen    .
Hat mich nur mal interessiert wegen umrüsten......
MFG ANDI1969


----------



## crossie (11. November 2006)

mopped wieder neu und so.
cheers


----------



## andi1969 (12. November 2006)

croissant schrieb:


> mopped wieder neu und so.
> cheers



IST NICHT MEINE BIKERICHTUNG,ABER SONST SCHÖHNES BIKE!!!!!


----------



## eL (13. November 2006)

gibts es eigentlich garkein deutschlandhändler mehr für on-one??

achja schön weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (13. November 2006)

eL schrieb:


> gibts es eigentlich garkein deutschlandhändler mehr für on-one??
> 
> achja schön weiß



bike-order.com macht den vertrieb

danke danke 

gimps gibts aber keine mehr, werden nicht mehr hergestellt. falls der eL anfangen will mit streeten oder dirt fahrn


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2006)

so hier mal noch n bild von meinem 2rad:


----------



## eL (13. November 2006)

bullshit

aber nen "456" wäre meine kragenweite

oder doch nen dialedbikes "prince albert"

wenn der versand von uk nich 50 pfund also 75 euro kosten würd Grrrrrrr


----------



## lelebebbel (13. November 2006)

On One hat seit neuestem KEINEN Deutschlandvertrieb mehr, bike-order (ehemals 321bike oder so) is raus.

Aber kauf dir doch stattdessen ein Chameleon, so wie alle anderen


----------



## Schafschützer (14. November 2006)

Irgendwie seht ihr aus wie die Ferienjobber beim Forstamt. 

Nicht böse sein, ja?


----------



## rohstrugel (14. November 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Irgendwie seht ihr aus wie die Ferienjobber beim Forstamt.
> 
> Nicht böse sein, ja?


Was heisst hier Ferienjobber ... uns gehört der Forst 
Noch ein falsches Wort, und wir verbannen Dich aus unserem Wald


----------



## eL (14. November 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> ein Chameleon, so wie alle anderen



genau das werd ich nicht tun.

dann lieber englisches eisen. So schlecht is das zeuch nich was die tommy machen.


----------



## lelebebbel (15. November 2006)

eine Orange wäre doch nett 
und hätte mehr Stil als so n 456





hat allerdings ein höllenlanges OR


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. November 2006)

Hier mein Teil nach Teuf. Mühle und Kalt. Br. ....

Gruß aus Gernsbach


----------



## eL (15. November 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> eine Orange wäre doch nett
> und hätte mehr Stil als so n 456
> 
> 
> ...



gibts das auch in orange?

wie lang iss der zaun denn?

schluckt ferdergabeln bis zu welcher einbauhohe und federwech?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (16. November 2006)

Hier gibts eine geometrische Übersicht:
http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/2006bikes/p7.php






Federgabel 100-130, empfohlen 130mm.


----------



## eL (16. November 2006)

wow 
danach bräuchte ich ne 15 zöller
selbst das größte  on-one wäre dort nur so lang wie nen 16"
und kostet 200 pfund mehr englische knatter als das 456 in der preorder


----------



## Don Stefano (16. November 2006)

Ist das jetzt der neue Kaufberatungs-Fred hier?
Ich hab momentan den hier als meinen Favoriten auserkoren:




Gibts 2007 sogar mit im Rahmen verlaufenden Zügen und sieht damit aus wien SSP.  _edit: Hier noch das Bild vom 2007er Modell._
Ich hab sogar ne Antwort auf meine Frage im Zonenschein Forum bekommen.


----------



## lelebebbel (16. November 2006)

kauf das nich, das hat ein Loch!!

zu den Orangen:
die sind irgendwie alle so lang, ich verstehs garnicht. Sogar die Freeride-Bomber! Vielleicht haben die nur ihre Inches falsch umgerechnet, wie die Nasa. Oder man soll die Teile alle mit nem 30mm Vorbau fahren.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (18. November 2006)

Retro rocks like pig .


----------



## ThreeRock (21. November 2006)

meine drei lady´s 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/307832
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/313144
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/307833
gruß


----------



## andi1969 (29. November 2006)

ThreeRock schrieb:


> meine drei lady´s
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/307832
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/313144
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/307833
> gruß




Doch nette Mädels gibts nix dran zu meckern


----------



## Phil85 (8. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Phil85 (8. Dezember 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (8. Dezember 2006)

schick schick.
aber der vordere mantel ist immer noch falsch rum drauf


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Dezember 2006)

Dann kannst du es ja jetz ins Profil reinschreiben.


----------



## Racer86 (8. Dezember 2006)

aber echt Mokka, mach doch mal dat Drössiger gedönse raus  

@waldmann: Immer her mit dem Feinen Teil , du weist wovon ich rede !!!


----------



## waldman (8. Dezember 2006)

ok, 

fehlt leider noch kurbel (shimano saint) und neue sattelstütze (thomson elite).
vorbau werde ich aber nen thomson x4 mit nem syntace vector dh lenker fahren.


----------



## blackforest (8. Dezember 2006)

Wat en geiler VW-Bus.


----------



## Flugrost (8. Dezember 2006)

Vergiss Schaltzug und Kette nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (8. Dezember 2006)

ah stimmt, schaltzug habe ich auch schon verlegt. ist nur auf dem bild noch nicht drauf.


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube Syntace und X4 passen nicht zusamen.


----------



## waldman (9. Dezember 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich glaube Syntace und X4 passen nicht zusamen.



ist schon montiert  passt.

musst halt noch reduzierhülsen für den lenker dazwischenmontieren.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Dezember 2006)

Und wie sieht das aus?


----------



## waldman (10. Dezember 2006)

so sieht das aus:
http://mcg-parts.de/shop/index.php?p=detail&anr=11331003


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Dezember 2006)

Und am Rad?
Also ist das sinnvoll, einen Vorbau zu montieren, der 31,6mm Lenkerdurchmesser hat und dann einen 25,4mm Lenker dran zu machen. Wäre ein Thomson Elite Vorbau nicht auch gegangen?


----------



## waldman (10. Dezember 2006)

natürlich wäre ein thomson elite auch gegangen.
der gefällt mir aber nicht.
die kombination aus 25.4mm lenker und x4 vorbau sieht sehr geil aus  

der vorbau ist eh schon recht schlank geschnitten somit sieht mans eigentlich kaum dass er für die dickeren lenker gebaut ist.

hab grad keine akkus für meine cam. sonst würd ich ein bild machen.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Dezember 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> ok,
> 
> fehlt leider noch kurbel (shimano saint) und neue sattelstütze (thomson elite).
> vorbau werde ich aber nen thomson x4 mit nem syntace vector dh lenker fahren.



...und handgespeicht!

Mensch Angar, seit meinem Hausbesuch hat sich ja net viel getan. Gehört eindeutig noch in den "Baustellen-Thread" 

Der Hobel sieht "in echt" noch besser aus.   Ab auf die Piste damit.

MfG

PS: Schmeiss den RF Vorbau mal nich weg...


----------



## waldman (11. Dezember 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> PS: Schmeiss den RF Vorbau mal nich weg...



den brauch ich ja noch fürs andre bike


----------



## ykcor (11. Dezember 2006)

des devinci is schoen, schaut aber laaaang aus  

meine:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (11. Dezember 2006)

nettes dingens


----------



## waldman (11. Dezember 2006)

ykcor schrieb:


> des devinci is schoen, schaut aber laaaang aus
> 
> meine:



nettes teil hast da. lass uns mal wieder im bombenloch oder so treffen wenns wetter passt.
aber wieso hast du keine vordere bremse ? stört doch nicht oder, das kabel zur hinteren bremse hast ja eh.

zur geo des devinci: ich konnte es zwar leider noch nicht richtig probesitzen (ohne kurbel) kommt mir aber für mich nicht wirklich lang vor.
und zum freeriden und downhill fahren ist so ne geo besser. ist eben zum heizen und für die groben sachen.
radstand ist minimal länger wie bei meim alten ghost evo2 und en bissel kürzer wie der von einem giant acteam mit z150.

was evtl den langen eindruck verstärkt ist dass der rahmen nur 43cm hoch ist aber dafür relativ lang.
der hinterbau kommt mir auf bildern immer recht lang vor.


----------



## waldman (12. Dezember 2006)

so fertig.
der spacerturm kommt noch nach dem ersten mal fahren weg.
bis nächste woche kommt noch ne thomson elite sattelstütze rein.


----------



## Mat203 (12. Dezember 2006)

Kann zwar mit euren "Maschinen" net mithalten, aber hier trotzdem mal mein fahrbarer Untersatz


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Dezember 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> so fertig.


Kannst du mal bitte ein Foto vom Vorbau mit dem Lenker machen, wenn du gerade einen Akku in der Cam hast?


----------



## waldman (12. Dezember 2006)

ich mach dir auf jeden fall noch die nächsten tage ein bild. akkus müssten morgen eigentlich kommen.

das bild oben wurde nicht mit meiner cam gemacht.


----------



## waldman (13. Dezember 2006)

sodele, hier die bilder vom vorbau:








draufklicken zum vergrößern


----------



## lelebebbel (13. Dezember 2006)

Wäre es -rein vom Kraftfluss- nicht irgendwie logischer, die Schlitze des Shims mit denen der Vorbauklemmung deckungsgleich auszurichten?


----------



## waldman (13. Dezember 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Wäre es -rein vom Kraftfluss- nicht irgendwie logischer, die Schlitze des Shims mit denen der Vorbauklemmung deckungsgleich auszurichten?



hm. dacht ich mir auch erst.
dann hab ich aber gedacht dass die meisten/größten kräfte vertikal (also von oben nach unten und umgekehrt) auftreten. und in diese richtung ist die auflagefläche zwischen shims und lenker größer wenn sie so stehen (schlitze horizontal)

so wie sie jetzt stehen ist halt die klemmkraft der lenkerklemmung geringer, die ist ja aber eh mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (14. Dezember 2006)

Ja, danke für die Bilder. 

Ich muss aber genz ehrlich gestehen, dass mir mein fetter Lenker in dem Vorbau besser gefällt. Das sieht irgendwie homogener aus.

Zur Lage der Shims: Wenn der Herr angehende Ingenieur was sagt, würde ich auch drauf hören.


----------



## Znarf (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich zeig auch mal meinen Spacerturm:
irgendwie frisst er das Foto nicht. einfach auf den link klicken.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/321162

der link zeigt das Bild in groß


----------



## Saci (14. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schick "franz"  - nur der sattel is nich so scheee... und super location - check in und so-


----------



## crossie (16. Dezember 2006)

schönes heckler!  

hier mal meins im momentanen "endzustand"  




cheers


----------



## Chaparral Rider (16. Dezember 2006)

@waldman:das devinci ist sehr geil,neun daumen hoch.wie viel wiegt es?

@crossie:schöne lackierung,fast zu schade zum dreckig machen.


----------



## waldman (16. Dezember 2006)

keine ahnung wie schwer.
ungefhr so wies ghost auch. so 17-18 kilo rum denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Znarf (21. Dezember 2006)

Da habt ihr recht mit dem Sattel, aber meinem Orsch passt er perfekt. Und Selle Italia ist auch immer schön kulant. Hab schon 3 Gelpolster platzen lassen, die Sättel laufen dann einfach aus. Und ich hab immer wieder nen neuen bekommen, geht jetzt schon das 3. Jahr so. Ich hab also immer nen neuen Sattel und vor 3 Jahren mal 40 dafür bezahlt 

Diverse Experimente mit anderen Sätteln haben sämtlich nicht funktioniert. 
Ich hatte aber mal nen echt schicken Selle Italia Nova am Heckler. Der sah toll aus. Aber aua.

Grüße Znarf


PS: Crossie, wieviele Räder hast du eigentlich mittlerweile aufgebaut =) wohin verkaufst du die denn immer? =)


----------



## blackforest (8. Januar 2007)

Für alle die gedacht haben, dass Crossie die ultimativen Hardtails aufbaut hab ich hier den absoluten Schocker. Ansgar hats tatsächlich mit monatelangem Wälzen von Teilekatalogen, diversen Bestellungen im Ausland usw. fertigbekommen den perfekten Streeter zu bauen. 

Hier mal die porniziöse-Partliste:

volle krank-krasse Whitewall-Cruiser Pneus aus einer kleinen Customschmiede in Taiwan

ausschließlich hinten Bremse für bessere Street-Credibility (und darauf kommts ja schließlich beim streeten an, oder?  )

Custom-Design Rahmen der von Hand von mir veredelt wurde (die Aufkleber sind in jahrelanger Arbeit hier liegengeblieben!)

Die anderen Parts erklären sich wohl mit nem Photo am besten. Bitte stellts aber nicht sofort in den Thread "pornicious-bikes", das Bike könnte die gesamte Street-Scene in eine tiefe Depression treiben:


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. Januar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Für alle die gedacht haben, dass Crossie die ultimativen Hardtails aufbaut hab ich hier den absoluten Schocker. Ansgar hats tatsächlich mit monatelangem Wälzen von Teilekatalogen, diversen Bestellungen im Ausland usw. fertigbekommen den perfekten Streeter zu bauen.
> 
> Hier mal die porniziöse-Partliste:
> 
> ...



...das XT-Schaltwerk zeugt von wenig Stil und keinerlei Liebe zum Detail. Deswegen nur 9 Punkte. 
Aber: Mit diesem Mach äh Kunstwerk wird die Jahrzehnte alte Haslacher Custom Tradition würdevoll weitergeführt.
Gute gemacht, Bursche.

PS: Sonntag Rosskopf?


----------



## blackforest (9. Januar 2007)

Sonntag Kompaktseminar !! 


Wird also leider nix.


----------



## waldman (9. Januar 2007)

habs immer noch im rücken.
freitag morgen hab ich arzttermin. danach weiß ich mehr. denks aber nicht dass ich dieses wochenende fahren werde. würd fotograf spielen wenn jemand ins loch will. nur gleich am anfang: bin en ziemlich beschissener fotograf.


----------



## blackforest (9. Januar 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> habs immer noch im rücken.
> freitag morgen hab ich arzttermin. danach weiß ich mehr. denks aber nicht dass ich dieses wochenende fahren werde. würd fotograf spielen wenn jemand ins loch will. nur gleich am anfang: bin en ziemlich beschissener fotograf.



da kann man so hoch springen wie man will. Wenn Ansgar knippst ist man immer am Boden  

Hab festgestellt, dass ich nur am Samstag Seminar hab. Sonntag würd ich also mitkommen. Ob ins Loch oder Rosskopf weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (9. Januar 2007)

jetzt mal ne ganz dümmliche Frage: Wie kann ich hier Bilder posten ???
Nach etlichen Monaten, ja sogar Jahren check ichs immernoch ned!


----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Januar 2007)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:


> jetzt mal ne ganz dümmliche Frage: Wie kann ich hier Bilder posten ???
> Nach etlichen Monaten, ja sogar Jahren check ichs immernoch ned!



bild bei imageshack reinstellen und dann den link "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" reinstellen


----------



## lelebebbel (9. Januar 2007)

imageshack ist kacke
Wenn online Fotoalbum dann flickr.com , das funktioniert 10 mal besser

Es spricht aber nichts dagegen, einfach das IBC Fotoalbum zu benutzen.


----------



## waldman (9. Januar 2007)

also das ibc fotoalbum ist absolut ausreichend. wenns mal größer werden soll das bild: www.666kb.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merida-cc-17 (21. Januar 2007)

so... 
bin leider kein talentierter Photograph...









Das jüngste Mitglied im Fuhrpark. Wurde gestern fertig (...fast, anderer Sattel kommt noch)





Aus reste-Parts gebaut und leider viel zu selten genutzt





Mein ältestes und liebstes   und schönstes und leichtestes und und und




Man beachte die Blauen Nippel an den neuen Laufrädern  ...




last but not least, oder wie das heißt...


----------



## andi1969 (21. Januar 2007)

@  merida-cc-17

Nette Sammlung an schönen Bikes , man könnte etwas neidisch werden(menge mäßig)


----------



## Wooly (22. Januar 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> @  merida-cc-17
> 
> Nette Sammlung an schönen Bikes , man könnte etwas neidisch werden(menge mäßig)



ja die blauen Nippel sind wirklich allerliebst  !!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (22. Januar 2007)

Hier noch mein Custom Scalpel


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Januar 2007)

Oh, wie furchtbar! Schon beim Ansehen tut mir das Kreuz weh.


----------



## Waldgeist (22. Januar 2007)

ist da was weggebrochen und auf der Strecke geblieben? Am Hinterrad könnte man, der Symetrie wegen, die andere Seite wegfräsen.


----------



## Rebell-78 (22. Januar 2007)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> ist da was weggebrochen und auf der Strecke geblieben? Am Hinterrad könnte man, der Symetrie wegen, die andere Seite wegfräsen.




Oder eine 203-er Scheibe vorne rechts draufmachen


----------



## Wooly (23. Januar 2007)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> ist da was weggebrochen und auf der Strecke geblieben? Am Hinterrad könnte man, der Symetrie wegen, die andere Seite wegfräsen.



naja jetzt komm .. ihr Karlsruher Maschinenbauer seit extreme brandneue Konstruktionsmerkmale doch gewöhnt ...


----------



## marc (24. Januar 2007)

mal ein aktuelles von meinem (sorry für die Quali, ist´n Handy-foto)





marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. Januar 2007)

ein paar kleine Änderungen zu 2007


----------



## Znarf (24. Januar 2007)

Wie fährt das Cheetah denn so?
Vielleicht wäre das ja was für mich? 160mm oder mehr?

Grüße Znarf


----------



## marc (25. Januar 2007)

Znarf schrieb:


> Wie fährt das Cheetah denn so?
> Vielleicht wäre das ja was für mich? 160mm oder mehr?
> 
> Grüße Znarf



h:165mm v:152   inzwischen ist der "Nachfolger" bei 180mm. Fahren tut sich das Teil sehr gut, wenn man von der arbeitsunwilligen Gabel mal absieht . Aber ich mags ja straff   Ich bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden, aber gibt genausoviel Ex-Cheetah Biker. Mach Dir dein eigenes Bild bei ner Probefahrt vor Ort in Gingen. 

marc


----------



## waldman (25. Januar 2007)

marc schrieb:


> h:165mm v:152   inzwischen ist der "Nachfolger" bei 180mm.



aber nur wenn der dämpfer keinen, oder einen kleinen, ausgleichsbehälter besitzt.
sonst ist bei 170mm der ausgleichsbehälter im unterrohr


----------



## mr.impossible (25. Januar 2007)

marc schrieb:


> h:165mm v:152   inzwischen ist der "Nachfolger" bei 180mm. Fahren tut sich das Teil sehr gut, wenn man von der arbeitsunwilligen Gabel mal absieht . Aber ich mags ja straff   Ich bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden, aber gibt genausoviel Ex-Cheetah Biker. Mach Dir dein eigenes Bild bei ner Probefahrt vor Ort in Gingen.
> 
> marc



ah, ich dacht des wär 170v./180hi.,

dann natürlich lyrik statt totem, spricht dann an wenn sich ne mücke aufn lenker setzt!!
grüsse

m.


----------



## blackforest (25. Januar 2007)

mr.impossible schrieb:


> ah, ich dacht des wär 170v./180hi.,
> 
> dann natürlich lyrik statt totem, spricht dann an wenn sich ne mücke aufn lenker setzt!!
> grüsse
> ...



ja, und wenns ne 2-Step ist bleibt se auch grad unten. Schon sehr praktisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. Januar 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> aber nur wenn der dämpfer keinen, oder einen kleinen, ausgleichsbehälter besitzt.
> sonst ist bei 170mm der ausgleichsbehälter im unterrohr



...



blackforest schrieb:


> ja, und wenns ne 2-Step ist bleibt se auch grad unten. Schon sehr praktisch



Nur am meckern die Jungs...

PS: Die verdammte Saint-Kurbel hat Lieferzeit bis sonst wann 
Dann werden es wohl doch RF-Kurbeln. 

MfG


----------



## mr.impossible (25. Januar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> ja, und wenns ne 2-Step ist bleibt se auch grad unten. Schon sehr praktisch



kann ja auch ne u-turn sein, der marc ist was das gewicht anbelangt ja schmerzfrei, hö, hö...


----------



## blackforest (25. Januar 2007)

Quatsch, ist nicht meckern. Darf ja auch jeder über meine Räder herziehen.

Du findest die Sau doch auch herrlich, gibs zu Benni.


----------



## fez (25. Januar 2007)

Alte Liebe rostet nicht

Als ich 95`mit dem biken anfing kaufte ich mir ein gebrauchtes Univega Alpina. Aber ich träumte von einem _*Breezer*_. War natürlich völlig ausserhalb meiner Möglichkeiten. Dann kamen die Fullys, dann das Freeriden. 

Und nun, nachdem ich nur noch sehr selten bike (eigentlich nur noch ins Geschäft) da mich das C-Paddeln dermaßen in seinen Bann gezogen hat - habe ich mir, eigentlich mehr zufällig, meinen alten Traum verwirklichen können. 

Singlespeed würd mich eigentlich auch reizen - aber den Rettungsring um morgens den Turmberg hochzudrücken brauch ich eigentlich...


----------



## rohstrugel (25. Januar 2007)

Hi fez,
was ist passiert. Nur noch zur Arbeit radeln  
Wenigstens ist dir noch ein edles 2Rad geblieben


----------



## marc (25. Januar 2007)

back to the roots @fez, also nix mit Nordpark dieses Jahr   
aber schickes, wenn auch für mich zu leichtes Rad  

gruß marc

Waren das noch Zeiten als wir den BM geritten sind, ja früher war halt alles besser


----------



## knoflok (25. Januar 2007)

ggeenniiiaaaalll! 

Schönes Radel fez! 

Ich bring demnächst meinen Oldie auch nach Karlsruhe - wollte eigentlich damit meine Bürowand schmücken. Aber da fahr ich glaub mal vorher noch mit dir eine kleine germütliche runde  

Viele Grüße
MArkus


----------



## Chris King84 (4. Februar 2007)

Da werd ich meins auch mal rein machen


----------



## Jämma (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
Hier kommt mal wieder jemand der Freiburger Street/Dirter:

Meins:


----------



## Saci (18. Februar 2007)

also mir gefällts sehr gud - voll die standart location in FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (20. Februar 2007)

Mein neues Specialized nach der sonntäglichen Dusche


----------



## marc (20. Februar 2007)

@ Rolf.  Sehr schön    ...und meinen größten Respekt um für das Foto extra einen alten Grenzstein samt Schildhalter auf den Berg zu schleppen    (Scherzle) 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Rolf (20. Februar 2007)

marc schrieb:


> ...und meinen größten Respekt um für das Foto extra einen alten Grenzstein samt Schildhalter auf den Berg zu schleppen



Ich seh schon, Du erkennt den Kandel-Gipfel im Sonnenuntergang, wenn Du ihn siehst 

Das Zeug schlepp ich immer als Ballast mit, weil das Radl so leicht ist


----------



## marc (20. Februar 2007)

Rolf schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, Du erkennt den Kandel-Gipfel im Sonnenuntergang, wenn Du ihn siehst



Der war gut. Da hab ich nix entgegenzusetzen...  



Rolf schrieb:


> Das Zeug schlepp ich immer als Ballast mit, weil das Radl so leicht ist



Na das ist doch mal ne klasse Einstellung zum Thema Leichtbau ... in Dir schlummert der Freerider...   

Wo bist denn als unterwegs?


----------



## Rolf (20. Februar 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Wo bist denn als unterwegs?



Zuletzt meistens: 
Heuweiler -> Wildtaler Eck -> Streckereck -> Kandelhöhenweg bis kurz vor St. Peter (Bank mit Feldbergblick) -> gleicher Weg zurück

Sonst fahre ich natürlich gern mal auf den Rosskopf. Im Sommer dann noch auf den Kybfelsen, aber im Winter sind die Tage zu kurz und die Beine zu schwach


----------



## marc (20. Februar 2007)

Rolf schrieb:


> Zuletzt meistens:
> Heuweiler -> Wildtaler Eck ->...



... da ist doch diese saufiese Mördersteigung drin,gelle. Da muß n´Lift hin, keine Frage....mit meinem Starrbike schaff ichs grad so  

Aber nette Gegend.


----------



## Rolf (20. Februar 2007)

marc schrieb:


> ... da ist doch diese saufiese Mördersteigung drin,gelle. Da muß n´Lift hin, keine Frage



Das steilste Stück ist direkt hinterm Sportplatz den Forstweg hoch... aber ich glaube Du meinst ne andere Stelle... aber ich glaube mit den Bauarbeiten wird noch bis zum Sommer gewartet


----------



## Cook (20. Februar 2007)

@Rolf: hast du das überstehende Gabelrohr abgekaut?
Dafür leider dickes Minus :-(


----------



## Rolf (20. Februar 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> @Rolf: hast du das überstehende Gabelrohr abgekaut?
> Dafür leider dickes Minus :-(



Das Schaftrohr habe ich mit einem Rohrschneider gekürzt und dann mit einer Feile die Schnittkante abgerundet. Bei Benutzung eines Rohrschneiders wird das Material zum Teil weggedrückt, der Außendurchmesser vergrößert sich im Bereich der Schnittkante, deswegen muss man ein wenig Material abtragen.

Bei einem schwarzen Schaftrohr fällt das natürlich auf, aber extra deswegen wollte ich keine Spacer (+ Aheaddeckel) drauftun, und das Schaftrohr lasse ich gerne etwas länger, wer weiß,wie lang das Steuerrohr des nächsten Rahmens ist 

Die Federelement sollen eh im Laufe des Jahres (zum Ausprobieren) mal gegen Manitou Swinger 3way und Minute 1:00 getauscht werden (spart ca. 1 kg)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2007)

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Aheadkappe dazu dient den Vorbau einzustellen?  Und ich möchte nicht auf mit der Brust da drauf knallen - Selbstpfählung


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (20. Februar 2007)

Rolf schrieb:


> Bei Benutzung eines Rohrschneiders wird das Material zum Teil weggedrückt, der Außendurchmesser vergrößert sich im Bereich der Schnittkante, deswegen muss man ein wenig Material abtragen.


Wird nicht, wenn man die Spannschraube während des Schneidens nachregelt statt schon zu Beginn vollen Spauz drauf zu geben. Aber auch ein sauber geschnittenes Gabelschaftrohr ohne Abdeckung zu fahren halte ich für einen Suizidversuch.
Bitte setze dich umgehend mit jemand in Verbindung der mit sonem Teil umgehen kann und pack Spacer und eine Kappe drauf!


----------



## Rolf (21. Februar 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Aheadkappe dazu dient den Vorbau einzustellen?



  Was muss denn am Vorbau eingestellt werden ?

Ich fahre mit "RingGoStar" (oder wie das Ding heisst) anstatt Kralle im Schaftrohr und brauche deswegen keine Aheadkappe um den Steuersatz einzustellen (das meintest Du doch, oder?).


----------



## Rolf (21. Februar 2007)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Wird nicht, wenn man die Spannschraube während des Schneidens nachregelt statt schon zu Beginn vollen Spauz drauf zu geben.



Das werde ich beim nächsten mal probieren, vielen Dank  

Wobei ich natürlich schon während des Schneidens nachgeregelt habe, aber vielleicht ein wenig zu viel (man ist ja ungeduldig  ).


----------



## frme80 (22. Februar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> da kann man so hoch springen wie man will. Wenn Ansgar knippst ist man immer am Boden
> 
> Hab festgestellt, dass ich nur am Samstag Seminar hab. Sonntag würd ich also mitkommen. Ob ins Loch oder Rosskopf weiß ich noch nicht.



Wo ist das Loch in Freiburg???

Gruesse
Frank


----------



## ykcor (2. März 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (5. März 2007)

Kaputt





Sieht jetzt aus wie ein Santa Cruz!

Hab ne verdammt schlechte Pannenstatistik seit ich hier bin..

Blackrock ist trotzdem sau geil 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lelebebbel/

Grüße aus Oregon..


----------



## rohstrugel (5. März 2007)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Kaputt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hoff ich mal, dass du in der Luft erfolgreicher bist ...  

Einem SC wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## marc (5. März 2007)

@lelebebbel,

besonders nett ist das nicht daß wir Schwarzwälder am Montagmorgen genötigt werden solch geile Fotos in deinem Album anzuschauen  
Sehr leckere Trails   Schade um dein Bike....Roadgap zu kurz?


----------



## Triple F (5. März 2007)

Junge, Junge - was hast du denn da angestellt  ! Hoffe, Dir geht´s deutlich besser als deinem DMR!

Nette Bilder, aber Marc hat Recht - so früh und solche Pix  ....


----------



## lelebebbel (5. März 2007)

ne, Roadgap ging gut 

Das is an nem Table unten am Berg passiert, wir waren quasi schon aufn Weg zurück zum Auto. Hab beim Abflug gepennt und bin etwas kopflastig gelandet..

Mir is nix passiert, nur Ellbogenschoner wären ne gute Idee gewesen


----------



## lelebebbel (5. März 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Da hoff ich mal, dass du in der Luft erfolgreicher bist ...
> 
> Einem SC wäre das nicht passiert



Die sehen schon ab Werk so aus!






p.s.: hat jemand zufällig nen SX Trail Rahmen in L zu verkaufen?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. März 2007)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> p.s.: hat jemand zufällig nen SX Trail Rahmen in L zu verkaufen?



Moin

Hol Dir patriotischerweise wenigstens was kanadisches...  Die brechen an anderen Stellen 

MfG und gute Besserung

und nächstes Mal solche Bilder nur mit Warnung "explicit pictures" o.ä.


----------



## shield (5. März 2007)

moins


----------



## Jämma (5. März 2007)

frme80 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Loch in Freiburg???
> 
> Gruesse
> Frank



Zährigen


----------



## rohstrugel (5. März 2007)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Die sehen schon ab Werk so aus!


Bei dem Geschwür dürfte es sich wohl um einen Tumor handeln.



> p.s.: hat jemand zufällig nen SX Trail Rahmen in L


 Ja 



> zu verkaufen?


 Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (6. März 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Nein



Deine Kiste hat mich ja erst auf die Idee gebracht  Aber darfst du als Santa Cruz Werksfahrer überhaupt Specialized fahren?

Was is das eigentlich für eine Z1 in deinem?


----------



## bluesky (6. März 2007)

naja das ist doch stahl ... kann man wieder hinbiegen


----------



## rohstrugel (6. März 2007)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Deine Kiste hat mich ja erst auf die Idee gebracht  Aber darfst du als Santa Cruz Werksfahrer überhaupt Specialized fahren?


Na klaro darf ich. Bleib ja in diesem Fall dem amerikanischen Massenangebot treu 




lelebebbel schrieb:


> Was is das eigentlich für eine Z1 in deinem?


Eine 2005er Z1 FR1 150 mit ETA, wird gerade wieder im Retro-Orange von Marzocchi angeboten. Würde daher farblich zu deinem Stahlschrott passen


----------



## lelebebbel (6. März 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Eine 2005er Z1 FR1 150 mit ETA, wird gerade wieder im Retro-Orange von Marzocchi angeboten.



Ich werd wahrscheinlich ein Transition Preston FR kaufen müssen  da käme dann früher oder später (hängt davon ab ob meine Z1 wirklich noch intakt ist) sowas in der Art rein, wahrscheinlich ne 06er Z1 light mit den RC2 Kartuschen . Die 07er ist schick, aber noch zu teuer und intern is die ja quasi unverändert.



> Würde daher farblich zu deinem Stahlschrott passen


 Bei dem Lenkwinkel kann ich da locker ne 66 reinbauen!


----------



## kona.orange (6. März 2007)

Habs grad geputzt. Ich finds nur noch geil!


----------



## kona.orange (6. März 2007)

Und hier meine geile Drecksau. Die is als nächstes dran mit putzen.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. März 2007)

Sehr schick, André 

Hier mal mein neues Bike nach der Bastelstunde mit Ansgar und alkoholfreiem Bier (nur für mich )





MfG


----------



## DHSean (7. März 2007)

whoa sehr schön  gute arbeit


----------



## blackforest (7. März 2007)

Sehr schön geworden.  

Das Problem ist nur, jetzt musst du auch mal wieder mit uns in den Dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (8. März 2007)

Letztes WE hierher gezogen...am kommenden WE hoffentlich auf erster Erkundungstour...und hier mein Bike (das Foto ist allerdings nicht mehr ganz aktuell)...

grüsse René


----------



## marc (8. März 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Sehr schön geworden.
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, jetzt musst du auch mal wieder mit uns in den Dreck




er kann ja auch im Auto sitzen bleiben


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. März 2007)

marc schrieb:


> er kann ja auch im Auto sitzen bleiben



...und euch Wilden mit meinem SWITCH alleine lassen?! Never 

MfG


----------



## marc (8. März 2007)

das kriegen wir sicher los auf´m Bikemarkt inner Messehalle...schliesslich muß das Catering bezahlt werden...  

Sonntag plädiere ich für Frühstart....möchte am Nachmittag noch auf die Camping,....Ausstellung da sollen doch so Zweirad-Geschäfte sein. Ma bissl auf die Saison einpendeln


----------



## blackforest (8. März 2007)

Sonntag Frühstart? Das sind zwei Wörter die sich bei mir grundlegend ausschließen.

A propos Benni: Ich würd den Sattel noch anders einstellen als auf dem Photo. Sonst hast du bald Ärger mit deiner Freundin.


----------



## Flow er (8. März 2007)

mein teil fürs grobe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (8. März 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Sonntag Frühstart? Das sind zwei Wörter die sich bei mir grundlegend ausschließen.



Weichei?  



blackforest schrieb:


> A propos Benni: Ich würd den Sattel noch anders einstellen als auf dem Photo. Sonst hast du bald Ärger mit deiner Freundin.



Da isser abgehärtet nach dem letzten "Big Balls Landing on the rubber side!"


----------



## waldman (8. März 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Sonntag plädiere ich für Frühstart....



abgelehnt  

wenn wir bis aufn schauinsland fahren sollten müssen wir eh gegen 10 oder 11 uhr los fahren.
des is früh genug


----------



## Triple F (20. März 2007)

Hmm... so... in dem Setup habe ich´s wohl noch nicht gepostet:


----------



## blackforest (20. März 2007)

mhm, ich sach ma so:  Interessantes Rad


----------



## lelebebbel (20. März 2007)

hurra!






















Die Farbe ist total geil, und so gut wie unfotografierbar. Die Bilder auf der Transition HP treffen es auch nicht so richtig.
Hatte auch keine Zeit zum rumprobieren, weil es hier grad alle 10 Minuten regnet wie Hulle (hat 2 mal angefangen und aufgehört während ich das hier schreibe)


----------



## marc (20. März 2007)

interessant. Hat farblich was von den früheren Konas. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig für mein Auge ist die Dämpferanlenkung und der Vorbau.
Irgendwas muß man ja kritisch betrachen,oder  

Viel Spaß damit, und man kann damit sogar im Südschwarzwald fahren


----------



## lelebebbel (20. März 2007)

> Hat farblich was von den früheren Konas


Bunt = gut!

die Teile inkl. Vorbau sind von meinem toten DMR, das hatte ein etwas kürzeres OR. Vielleicht kommt noch ein kürzerer ran (der is 75mm).


----------



## Triple F (20. März 2007)

...und jetzt erzähl´ uns nicht, die verpatzte Landung war keine Absicht  !


----------



## lelebebbel (20. März 2007)

Es war ein Unfall! Ich hab Zeugen!


----------



## Triple F (20. März 2007)

... genau! Your local Dealer, eh ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (21. März 2007)

Lelle, sieht doch gar nicht so übel aus, dein Kurierhüpfer
auch wenns kein SC ist ;-)


----------



## lelebebbel (21. März 2007)

ihr werdet mir wahrscheinlich nicht glauben wenn ich euch jetzt erzähle, dass die Gabel schon kaputt ist...


----------



## eL (21. März 2007)

die orange bomber da in front iss schon hin????

lelle lelle

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (21. März 2007)

jo. Hab sie vorhin zum Fahrradladen zurückgekarrt. 
Nach den ersten paar mal Einfedern war ein fetter, senkrechter Kratzer im rechten Standrohr und das Öl sprudelte wie in Saudi Arabien. Da klemmt wohl irgendwas unter der Dichtung, Späne oder so - hab nicht dran rumgemacht, sondern das Teil sofort ausgebaut und wieder eingepackt.

Jetzt steckt meine alte Z1 in dem Rad bis die Garantieabwicklung abgewickelt is.. in 2 Wochen.


----------



## Triple F (21. März 2007)

Lelle....
dein Karma im Moment....!

Und deine alte Z1 hast du auch ordentlich durchgecheckt? So wie dein Switchback aussah, würde ich da dreimal hinschauen..


----------



## eL (21. März 2007)

lelle du hast eindeutig "bad karma" auf allet wat orange ist.

an deiner stelle würd ick sogar appelsinensaft meiden und nen subzero oder patriot66 würd ich mir auchnich zulegen.

deine alte z1 sollts noch ne weile tun.... is ja ne echte zocci und so argh bist ja nu auchnich mit hingefallen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. März 2007)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> hurra!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike, aber die Farbe der Gabel is ma Augenkrebsverdächtig, besonders im Kontrast zum Rahmen. (Oder nur auf dem Foto?!) Kannste nicht Deine alten Marzockl-Tauchrohre nehmen? Allein schon wegen der Tiere im Wald!
Und n deutscher Pneu in "gods own country"  Biste damit ein Exot nördlich von L.A.?

MfG


----------



## Triple F (21. März 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Und n deutscher Pneu in "gods own country"  Biste damit ein Exot nördlich von L.A.?
> MfG



Dafür sorgt ja auch schon alleine "this stunnin´brake with this funny name. I dunno how to pronounce it but it looks like Deutsche Bremskraft!"


----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2007)

Triple F schrieb:


> Dafür sorgt ja auch schon alleine "this stunnin´brake with this funny name. I dunno how to pronounce it but it looks like Deutsche Bremskraft!"


The name is Gustav...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (21. März 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, aber die Farbe der Gabel is ma Augenkrebsverdächtig, besonders im Kontrast zum Rahmen. (Oder nur auf dem Foto?!) Kannste nicht Deine alten Marzockl-Tauchrohre nehmen? Allein schon wegen der Tiere im Wald!
> Und n deutscher Pneu in "gods own country"  Biste damit ein Exot nördlich von L.A.?
> 
> MfG


Die Farbe der Gabel ist das beste Beispiel von Perfektion, das jemals einen Farbmischer verlassen hat, und das Bild mit dem Kontrast Gabel/Rahmen wird in der nächsten Ausgabe des Brockhaus unter dem Stichwort "Harmonie" zu finden sein 

Auch die Gustav hat, als sie noch am DMR montiert war, schon ein paar Amerikaner schwer überrascht und von der Illusion befreit, ihre Hayes Mag mit Dangerboy Hebeln wäre eine gute Bremse...

Die Big Betty allerdings überzeugt hier nicht so. Auf hartem Boden ist sie ok, aber solcher findet sich hier zu dieser Jahreszeit kaum, und für feuchte Erde sind die Stollen offenbar nicht stollig genug. Is auch schon ziemlich runtergefahren die Gute, die GG Mischung hält echt nur von 12 bis Mittag. 
Ich werde sie bald durch ein uramerikanisches Produkt von "Kenda", "Panaracer" oder "WTB" ersetzen - Namen, hinter denen der gemeine Mitteleuropäer zunächst einen Importeur für Südfrüchte erwarten würde!


----------



## Don Stefano (22. März 2007)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> hurra!


Na dann, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb auch von mir.

Beim Umwerfer hat es sogar noch zu einem Down-Swing gereicht, klasse. Der Top-Swing in meinem Stumpi ist die größte Katastrophe, gehört mittlerweile wie die Dämpferbuchsen, Kette und Kassette zu den Verschleißteilen, die jedes Jahr gewechselt werden müssen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2007)

Zwischenfrage, weil hier ja doch auch ein paar KAr Dreckradfahrer mitposten:

Gibts in KA nen Radladen wo in mein Kinderrad sach- und fachkundig reparieren lassen kann, wo es an entsprechenden Teile ne vernünftige Auswahl gibt und wo ich mir wegen dem Rad keine dummen Sprüche anhören muss?


----------



## lelebebbel (23. März 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Na dann, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb auch von mir.


 Danke! 


> Beim Umwerfer hat es sogar noch zu einem Down-Swing gereicht, klasse. Der Top-Swing in meinem Stumpi ist die größte Katastrophe, gehört mittlerweile wie die Dämpferbuchsen, Kette und Kassette zu den Verschleißteilen, die jedes Jahr gewechselt werden müssen.


Auch sonst is alles sehr durchdacht an dem Rahmen. Keine Schmutznester, dabei viel Platz für Reifen, es würden mindestens 2.8er durchpassen. 
An meinem DMR war ja auch ein TopSwing, der mir gleich bei der ersten Pfalztour festgegammelt is - daraufhin hab ich dann diesen Umwerferschutz drangebaut und hatte bis zuletzt keine Probleme mehr:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=2546


----------



## eL (3. April 2007)

meins seins


----------



## bluesky (3. April 2007)

eL bist du nun auch unter die Golf fahrer gegangen? 
immer dieser Gruppenzwang 

schön ... bis auf den VRO .. der is nich so schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (3. April 2007)

Golf???

ick fah toyotahhhhh


die bude fährt sich sehr sehr quirlig. auf den schnellen langen strecken donnerstag nachts gewinn ich damit kein blumentopf... da muss weiter das rotor herhalten.

bergab in der pfalz is die gabel schon am limit. man merkt sofort das hinten nichts mehr nachgibt. noch gewöhnungsbedürftig.

der vro muss sogar dem hope vorbau weichen da der gabelschaft doch zu kurz ist. frage war nur in welcher länge der vorbau geordert werden muss. 110 ist denk ich ein guter kompromiss


----------



## mjA (3. April 2007)

willkommen im C.L.U.B. =)

schick!


----------



## lelebebbel (3. April 2007)

jetzt isses passiert. Das Einheitsfahrrad*. Als nächstes kauft ihr euch dann noch alle die gleichen Klamotten und lasst euch alle die gleiche Frisur verpassen! Ich seh es kommen!


*hübsch isses aber schon


----------



## Triple F (4. April 2007)

Na, da bin ich jetzt ganz schön unter Zugzwang, mir _kein_ Chameleon zu kaufen! Aber das kriege ich hoffentlich hin...


----------



## mjA (4. April 2007)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> jetzt isses passiert. Das Einheitsfahrrad*. Als nächstes kauft ihr euch dann noch alle die gleichen Klamotten und lasst euch alle die gleiche Frisur verpassen! Ich seh es kommen!
> 
> 
> *hübsch isses aber schon



nix Einheitsfahrrad, wir haben verschiedene Parts dran


----------



## hirnke (10. April 2007)

Hier mal meine stx cityschleuder.


----------



## TeamJung (9. Mai 2007)

Mal meine neue Errungenschaft euch zeigen muss


----------



## eL (9. Mai 2007)

netter fernsehsessel. war die fernbedinung mit dabei? und is die für alle gerätetypen programmierbar?


----------



## waldman (9. Mai 2007)

schönes demo.
wenn wir grad bei downhill sind.
hier meins


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2007)

> wenn wir grad bei downhill sind.
> hier meins



Ist echt eine geile Karre, die Du da hast.  
Warum hast Du die 66 raus gemacht? Federt die Boxxer schneller wie deine alte Gabel? 2 cm Federweg macht bem Hub ja nicht mehr so viel aus, oder?

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (9. Mai 2007)

bei der 66 ist leider die dämpfung kaputt gegangen. ist im moment bei cosmic sport und wird repariert.

die boxxer ist eigentlich nur fürn bikepark.

für tour kommt die 66 rein und am hinterbau wird der federweg von 215mm auf 180mm reduziert.

im moment bin ich halt dazu gezwungen mit der boxxer und 215mm am heck touren zu fahren. geht auch, gibt gut kraft ind bein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2007)

Die 66 als Tourengaben einzusetzen ist ne interessante Sicht der Dinge.  

Aber der Trainingseffekt mit der Boxxer ist sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## ThreeRock (21. Mai 2007)

hier kommt meins





 

und Verkaufen würde das




 
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Freerider99 (21. Mai 2007)

meins steht im bike markt


----------



## Phil85 (3. Juni 2007)

Hier mal mein Arbeitstier   

[url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/378305"]
[img]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/15474/thumbs/PICT2312.JPG[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## waldman (3. Juni 2007)

sche.
vor allem die feschem aufkleber  

hier mal noch mein renntier:

für hopplige strecke:







und für babypopo-glatte bmx-bahn:


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Juni 2007)

Das Zimmer sieht ja so leer aus!


----------



## MaiZta_TiGhT (12. Juni 2007)

da sind ja ganz schön coole bikes dabei!!!
ich stell demnächst mal ein foto von meinem bike rein...
mein vater hat eine Lackiererei und dort werde ich mein bike schwarz lackieren und die felgen gold!!!
und nich zu vergessen unten ne 30 cm neon röhre dran 
und da gleich zu meiner frage, wenn ich die neon röhre drann baue braucht die ja 12 volt kann ich dann ein paar baterien zusammen löten und dann an die neon röhre befestigen? würde mich über antworten freuen

Peace!


----------



## rinsewind (12. Juni 2007)

MaiZta_TiGhT schrieb:


> da sind ja ganz schön coole bikes dabei!!!
> ich stell demnächst mal ein foto von meinem bike rein...
> mein vater hat eine Lackiererei und dort werde ich mein bike schwarz lackieren und die felgen gold!!!
> und nich zu vergessen unten ne 30 cm neon röhre dran
> ...




8 in reihe halt. aber dann brauchst du dir ueber gewichtstuning keine sorgen mehr machen.

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2007)

und dann solltest du auch auf die kapazität schauen. weis nich genau was so ne neonröhre an strom braucht, aber so normale AA-Batterien gehen wahrscheinlich schnell leer ^^


----------



## waldman (12. Juni 2007)

bin ja kein elektriker.
aber ne neonröhre braucht doch zum zünden recht viel energie. weiß nich ob des mit normalen batterien überaupt geht.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2007)

und dann solltest du auch auf die kapazität schauen. weis nich genau was so ne neonröhre an strom braucht, aber so normale AA-Batterien gehen wahrscheinlich schnell leer ^^


----------



## PräsidentThoma (12. Juni 2007)

@waldmann: schickes poster haste da an deinem schrank...an meinem hängt's gleiche


----------



## Eike. (12. Juni 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> 8 in reihe halt. aber dann brauchst du dir ueber gewichtstuning keine sorgen mehr machen.
> 
> marco



Akkus haben nur 1,2V also braucht er schon 10 Zellen. Das ganze mit normalen Batterien zu machen ist ja nicht so geschickt. Allerdings finde ich die ganze Idee (wenn sie wirklich ernst gemeint ist) ziemlich meschugge.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (12. Juni 2007)

MaiZta_TiGhT schrieb:


> und nich zu vergessen unten ne 30 cm neon röhre dran



Warum nicht sowas? Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rinsewind (13. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Akkus haben nur 1,2V also braucht er schon 10 Zellen. Das ganze mit normalen Batterien zu machen ist ja nicht so geschickt. Allerdings finde ich die ganze Idee (wenn sie wirklich ernst gemeint ist) ziemlich meschugge.



Normale Batterien haben 1.5v, wenn ich mich recht erinner. Akkus sollten das dann auch ham oder net?

und klar, ne normale neonroehre mit starter kann er schon wegen der zuendung nicht mit batterien betreiben. es gibt jedoch schon so 12V neonroehrchen, die man sich auch unters auto schrauben kann. die wuerden glaub schon ein weilchen leuchten mit 8 Mono Zellen. 

bis denn

marco


----------



## Eike. (13. Juni 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> Normale Batterien haben 1.5v, wenn ich mich recht erinner. Akkus sollten das dann auch ham oder net?



Ne, Akkus haben andere Elektrolyte und dadurch eine niedrigere Spannung eben 1,2V. Es gibt im PC-Bereich (Case-Modding) Leuchtröhren die mit 12V betrieben werden. Die müssten eigentlich eine Steuerung haben die den Einschaltimpuls einigermaßen unterdrückt und auch mit Batterien funktioniert. 
Aber irgendwie glaube ich immer mehr, dass wie hier einer Verarsche aufsitzen


----------



## rinsewind (13. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne, Akkus haben andere Elektrolyte und dadurch eine niedrigere Spannung eben 1,2V. Es gibt im PC-Bereich (Case-Modding) Leuchtröhren die mit 12V betrieben werden. Die müssten eigentlich eine Steuerung haben die den Einschaltimpuls einigermaßen unterdrückt und auch mit Batterien funktioniert.
> Aber irgendwie glaube ich immer mehr, dass wie hier einer Verarsche aufsitzen




es gibt viel verrueckte. wer weiss, wer weiss....

normale zellen ausm modellbau ham 1.2v. aber die akkus die es in den standartgrößen gibt ham schon 1.5v. sonst koenntest ja in normale geraete keine akkus rein tun.


und wie schauts am we aus? endlich mal den jump am SM nehmen? =)

marco


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juni 2007)

rinsewind schrieb:


> es gibt viel verrueckte. wer weiss, wer weiss....
> 
> normale zellen ausm modellbau ham 1.2v. aber die akkus die es in den standartgrößen gibt ham schon 1.5v. sonst koenntest ja in normale geraete keine akkus rein tun.
> 
> ...


Nein! Normale Akkus haben immer 1,2 Volt pro Zelle! Ich hab zwar schon ganz wilde Sachen mit 1,5 Volt gesehen, die sind aber sündhaft teuer. Nur ist die Toleranz bei manchen Geräten unwahrscheinlich hoch. So hab ich hier gerade einen mobilen CD-Spieler der 4-6Volt nimmt!


----------



## rinsewind (13. Juni 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nein! Normale Akkus haben immer 1,2 Volt pro Zelle! Ich hab zwar schon ganz wilde Sachen mit 1,5 Volt gesehen, die sind aber sündhaft teuer. Nur ist die Toleranz bei manchen Geräten unwahrscheinlich hoch. So hab ich hier gerade einen mobilen CD-Spieler der 4-6Volt nimmt!




habs mir grade angeguckt. 

da wunderts mich auch net mehr dass die dinger nix aushalten und ich weiter normale batterien benutz...

marco


----------



## MaiZta_TiGhT (14. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> und dann solltest du auch auf die kapazität schauen. weis nich genau was so ne neonröhre an strom braucht, aber so normale AA-Batterien gehen wahrscheinlich schnell leer ^^



12volt^^ müsste ich halt zusammen bringen und löten


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2007)

strom ist nich spannung   spannung wären 12V^^ aber du schaffst des schon  zeig dann ma wenn es so weit ist


----------



## bähr83 (14. Juni 2007)




----------



## xXwannabeXx (14. Juni 2007)

TeamJung schrieb:


> Mal meine neue Errungenschaft euch zeigen muss




Da geht einem ja direkt einer ab bei dem Teil   

Kostet aber auch ne stange Geld.


PS: Mit meinem Bike verschone ich euch ersteinmal.Dieses Bild des Grauens..naja für 550 bekommt man halt nicht allzuviel ( ich will mein Stevens wieder  )


----------



## MaiZta_TiGhT (15. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> strom ist nich spannung   spannung wären 12V^^ aber du schaffst des schon  zeig dann ma wenn es so weit ist



hast recht... hm ich mach einfach mal 10 AA baterien dran und mal schauen was pasiert....
ein foto stelle ich montag oder dienstag rein!
ich habe morgen geburtstag  und werde 14 jahre jung und dazu gleich ne neue lackierung von meinem vater an meinem bike^^ ich stell dann ein pic rein

Püz T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rinsewind (15. Juni 2007)

MaiZta_TiGhT schrieb:


> hast recht... hm ich mach einfach mal 10 AA baterien dran und mal schauen was pasiert....
> ein foto stelle ich montag oder dienstag rein!
> ich habe morgen geburtstag  und werde 14 jahre jung und dazu gleich ne neue lackierung von meinem vater an meinem bike^^ ich stell dann ein pic rein
> 
> Püz T



ja wie? jetzt ham wir ellenlang diskutiert, dass man mit batterien 8 (8*1.5v)der anzahl braucht und mit akkus 10 (10*1.2V), und du kommst und sagst jetzt:

"ich mach einfach mal 10 batterien ran...."

da bin ich sprachlos  


marco


----------



## MaiZta_TiGhT (15. Juni 2007)

10 1,2volt..... so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## TeamJung (15. Juni 2007)

Deemax sind schon runter... 2x Risse in Bad Wildbad....


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juni 2007)

MaiZta_TiGhT schrieb:


> 10 1,2volt..... so schwer zu verstehen?


Edit....
Der eine redet von Batterien und meint Akkus und ein anderer ist da pingelich bei den Begrifflichkeiten... Wird schon schief gehen. Mit 15Volt läufts aber bestimmt auch!


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2007)

@ team jung - nettes rad - kann sein das ich dich mal inner stadtbahn (S11 nach Ittersbach) gesehn hab - da hattest dein gips anner hand scho... hab noch gedacht "ich kenn den doch irgendwo her" (wildbad - war mitm marcel dort... -pinkes HT-)

- sachde um die deemax!!


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2007)

und wenn ma schomma hier unterwegs sind, hier meine radls:


----------



## TeamJung (18. Juni 2007)

klar war ich das.... s11 ist aber mittlerweile schon vergangenheit...


----------



## MaiZta_TiGhT (20. Juni 2007)

Saci schrieb:


>



geiles bike^^ 
respekt


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. August 2007)

einfach um den Fred mal wieder nach vorne zu holen 

gestern am Rosskopf:





PS: Der "neue" Trail runter zur Jugendherberge wird immer GEILER 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2007)

Mach ich auch mal wieder mit:





Neue Laufräder und Vorbau


----------



## [email protected]!t (27. August 2007)

habe nurnoch einen bock.... das muss sich bald mal ändern


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> habe nurnoch einen bock.... das muss sich bald mal ändern



Schei...drauf ich auch 1 reicht doch oder....


----------



## [email protected]!t (27. August 2007)

früher hatte ich immer 3-4


----------



## andi1969 (27. August 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> früher hatte ich immer 3-4



Ich auch seit 1995  ist meine 4 Mühle 

Aber schöhes ONEONE


----------



## MaiZta_TiGhT (28. August 2007)

so mein bike ist fertig ich stells mal rein:

vorher:












...:











danach 






sorry das die bilder so groß sind!
haut rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (28. August 2007)

Man kann sowas wie Kurbbeln und Federgabeln abbauen! Federgabeln kann man sogar auseinander bauen... Dann wirds mit dem Lackieren einfacher... Aber sieht jetzt wirklich gut aus (bis auf manche Komponenten...).


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. August 2007)

Was hast Du noch lackiert, außer dem Auto und dem Bike?


----------



## eL (28. August 2007)

nettes onone... sehr nett

das spezi ist auch sehr schön. nur die räder  puuhhh 
ich hol jetz noch mein vorderrad vom bikebox ab und dann bin ich den mavicmist endgültig los.

weitermachen

eL


----------



## Eike. (28. August 2007)

Für eL ein mavicfreies Speci


----------



## marc (29. August 2007)

unsere bikes   beim Studentenweg.


----------



## kona.orange (2. September 2007)

Ja wie geil ist das Bild!
Tina rules!  

Grüße.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. September 2007)

Mal meins.  






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Eike. (6. September 2007)

So ist der Aufbau viel stimmiger als mit der Black  Aber die Farbe sieht in echt viel besser aus. Auf den Bildern ist das immer so blaß.


----------



## lowrider89 (6. September 2007)

JA servs zusamme hier mal meine Bitch, bald mit neuen Teilen  FrEu 
P.S. könnt ja mal ein paar Vorschläge machen suche halt gute und leichte Parts 
MFG Der Typ der die Bitch reitet


----------



## Rebell-78 (6. September 2007)

Hy,

ein Bike das gerade hinten etwas höher als vorne ist  

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/1h9u-10-jpg.html

Aber wen's runter geht.....ein Ständer von 85 auf 130mm

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Nzc3NDQ5fDExNDY2NDE%3D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (7. September 2007)

Hallo Rebell-78,
welcher Trail ist das denn in deinem zweiten Video...den kenn ich noch garnicht?

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Nzc3NDQ5fDEwODQxMDc=

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## ON AIR (9. September 2007)

Hallo,
hier mal mein Fuhrpark


----------



## Rebell-78 (9. September 2007)

matou schrieb:


> Hallo Rebell-78,
> welcher Trail ist das denn in deinem zweiten Video...den kenn ich noch garnicht?
> 
> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Nzc3NDQ5fDEwODQxMDc=
> ...


Von Bernstein runter richtung Käppele geht ein Weg rechts ab.  (ein Teil von Weg24. Es geht fast so bis Gernsbach runter und es sind so 7km geile Trails)


----------



## Don Stefano (10. September 2007)

lowrider89 schrieb:


> könnt ja mal ein paar Vorschläge machen suche halt gute und leichte Parts


Dann stell doch mal ein Bild rein, auf dem man was erkennt. Mit der Briefmarke kann ich nix anfangen.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. September 2007)

ON AIR schrieb:


> hier mal mein Fuhrpark


Wusste gar nicht, dass Sonthofen im Schwarzwald liegt. Wir sind hier im L o k a l f o r u m.

Ist Dieter oder Gerhard dein Papi oder eher die Petra deine Mami? ich tippe auf Petra und Gerhard.


----------



## ON AIR (11. September 2007)

@Don Stefano 
ja Dieter is meine Mami


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. September 2007)

ON AIR schrieb:


> @Don Stefano
> ja Dieter is meine Mami



was ist daran lustig?!


----------



## ON AIR (12. September 2007)

Gar nix is daran lustig! Aber wer so ne Frage stellt kriegt eine komische Antwort!
Ganz einfach! Denn es ist ja egal wer meine MAMA oder mein PAPA ist!oder nicht? Es geht ja hier schließlich um Bikes!


----------



## Don Stefano (12. September 2007)

Ist dir aufgefallen, dass hier das Schwarzwälder Lokalforum ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ON AIR (12. September 2007)

Ja ist es mir und drum werd ich mich mal verzupfen!Also dann viel spaß noch ihr Schwarzwälder! Tschüssle!


----------



## lowrider89 (15. September 2007)

ja servs geht einfach auf dem link is keine briefmarke mehr.
 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/411708

Also suche teile die leicht und stabil sind währe auch nett wenn ihr mir ein  paar vorschläge macht DANKE
Der Lowige


----------



## eumel- (20. Oktober 2007)

da hier is meins
da wars noch relativ neu nichts verändert bisauf griffe da hab ich jetz gedda von odyssey


----------



## crossie (20. Oktober 2007)

hübscher fahrratt, aber falsches unterforum? oder biste umgezogen? weil bei dir noch "münchen" steht... dafür gibts ja n eigenes unterforum...

cheers


----------



## eumel- (20. Oktober 2007)

aso sry 

mfg dani


----------



## crossie (20. Oktober 2007)

na macht doch nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (21. Oktober 2007)

wenns um gute Fahrräder geht ist die Meinung der Schwarzwälder eben gefragt!


----------



## Cook (21. Oktober 2007)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> wenns um gute Fahrräder geht ist die Meinung der Schwarzwälder eben gefragt!


Irgendwie haben "Fremde" immer Stress mit uns. Diesen Ruf gilt es zu verteidigen! Frei nach einem Schwobelied:
"...un mog uns koiner auf dr Welt hen mir no immer unser Geld"


----------



## eL (21. Oktober 2007)

dies aus deinem mund erscheint mir die wahre wahrheit zu sein


----------



## Cook (21. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> dies aus deinem mund erscheint mir die wahre wahrheit zu sein


Ich freu mich doch immer wenn frisches Blut die Wälder versabbert...


----------



## Berggams (5. Januar 2008)

sodele,
das Rotwild hat einem neuen Spielzeug weichen müssen


----------



## Racer86 (5. Januar 2008)

schönes radel volker   aber der steuersatz is ja mal sehr fett  bissel arg überdimensional  ansonsten sehr schickes rad hät ich auch gern

greetz 
timo


----------



## FaceGrind (5. Januar 2008)

wirklich schick!jetzt musst du nur wieder mal mitfahren!


----------



## saturno (5. Januar 2008)

Racer86 schrieb:


> schönes radel volker   aber der steuersatz is ja mal sehr fett  bissel arg überdimensional  ansonsten sehr schickes rad hät ich auch gern
> 
> greetz
> timo




deshalb heisst er auch FETT SET


----------



## waldman (5. Januar 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> deshalb heisst er auch FETT SET



und funktioniert wie schund  

gibt steuersätze die wesentlich leichter, günstiger und dabei haltbarer sind  
(wenn er bauglich mit dem alutech steuersatz ist; und das ist er meines wissens. wenn nicht nimm ich alles zurück)


----------



## Berggams (6. Januar 2008)

Racer86 schrieb:


> aber der steuersatz is ja mal sehr fett  bissel arg überdimensional


Hi Timo,

da haste schon Recht, aber nicolai schreibt zwecks Garantie einen Steuersatz mit mindestens 22mm Einpresstiefe vor.
Hoffe nur, dass Ansgar seine Aussage über die Haltbarkeit irgendwann revidieren muss


FaceGrind schrieb:


> wirklich schick!jetzt musst du nur wieder mal mitfahren!


Hi Basti,

ich bin wild entschlossen dies auch zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (6. Januar 2008)

bei dem von alutech sind normale rillenkugellager verbaut. was ja belastungstechnisch totaler humbuck ist, da solche lager Schrägbelastungen viel schlechter verdauen als Schrägkugellager,Walzenlager,o.ä. (ist bei meinem recht teuren fsa auch leider so; eine frechheit)
mit der zeit wird er rauh laufen, wie der alutech von matthias und mein fsa. wenn dir das nix ausmacht wirst keine probleme mit dem steuersatz haben  

probiers einfach aus. kann ja sein dass nur die lagerschalen die gleichen sind wie beim alutech steuersatz.


----------



## Wooly (13. Januar 2008)

habe ganz vergessen mein Hardtail vorzustellen ....


----------



## eL (13. Januar 2008)

tut dat CD nichmehr?

mal die hintere bremsscheibe auf laufrichtung geprüft?


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Januar 2008)

... oder die vordere? Ich weiß, dass Grimeca eine andere Richtung der Stege vorgibt, als die restlichen Hersteller. Aber hinten und vorne unterschiedlich kommt mir auch seltsam vor.

Aber super, dass es trotz meiner Prognosen immer noch hält.  Die Farbe ist ziemlich die gleiche wie eL sein bike seine.


----------



## Wooly (13. Januar 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Grimeca eine andere Richtung der Stege vorgibt, als die restlichen Hersteller. Aber hinten und vorne unterschiedlich kommt mir auch seltsam vor.



was ihr immer seht ... unglaublich ...  ... vorne ist eine Original Magura Bremsscheibe, hinten eine Grimeca, Laufrichtung stimmt jeweils laut Aufdruck, obwohl ich jetzt wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin denke das das eh vollkommen .... aber wer wird streiten ... 

Bremse ist eine Louise FR, meine Grimeca passte einfach nicht in den dämlichen Hinterbau/Bremsenadapter, eine Louise incl. zurechtgefeiltem Grimeca Adapter aber schon ..  

Die Grimeca kommt ans Jekyll, das ist im Augenblick aber auch eine Baustelle ...


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Januar 2008)

Wooly schrieb:


> vorne ist eine Original Magura Bremsscheibe, hinten eine Grimeca


Dann passt es ja! Ich hätte hier noch eine 180er original Grimeca oder eine original 160er Magura (in rund), die werden dir aber beide zu klein sein, oder?



Wooly schrieb:


> Bremse ist eine Louise FR, meine Grimeca passte einfach nicht in den dämlichen Hinterbau/Bremsenadapter, eine Louise incl. zurechtgefeiltem Grimeca Adapter aber schon ..


Dacht ich mir schon, dass so ein Monsterbremssattel da nicht rein passt. Sieht aber sehr sauber aus.

 Hast du es schon mal gewogen?


----------



## Wooly (13. Januar 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Dann passt es ja! Ich hätte hier noch eine 180er original Grimeca oder eine original 160er Magura (in rund), die werden dir aber beide zu klein sein, oder?



ich fahr doch immer 200/200 



			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du es schon mal gewogen?



Nein, aber für dich mache ich das natürlich ...


----------



## Rebell-78 (14. Januar 2008)

Gibt es noch Votec Anhänger oder sind es nur Freaks?


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Januar 2008)

Woolies Anhänger ist doch nicht von Votec!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (14. Januar 2008)

stimmt von chariot .. ich bin kein "Anhänger", ich wollte einfach nur einen schönen billigen Hardtailrahmen, der eine Pike verträgt, um ein nettes Tourenhardtail zu basteln, und der Votec Rahmen ist mir billig zugeflogen ... hätte auch jede andere Marke sein können.


----------



## eL (19. Januar 2008)

liquid blue metallic 

ich find es macht was her

wenn der bock ne pike verträgt... warum ist es mir dann nie aufgefallen als ich noch unentschlossen war?

kein santa zu fahren wäre mir die mehren hundert euro mehr im portemonet wert gewesen.


----------



## Wooly (21. Januar 2008)

eL schrieb:


> wenn der bock ne pike verträgt... warum ist es mir dann nie aufgefallen als ich noch unentschlossen war?




der Rahmen ist ca. 4-5 Jahre alt, gibt es glaube ich heute so nicht mehr, ist ein Tox Enduro, sprich ein Tox mit verkürztem Oberrohr. Ist nie aufgebaut gewesen, habe ich für nen Apel & Ei hier im Bikemarkt gekauft.


----------



## eL (21. Januar 2008)

na da bist du deine mac krücke aber sinnvoll losgeworden  allerdings hätt ich kein ei dafür gegeben

von nem tox enduro hab ich nie gehört!! wieviel gab es da? 2?


----------



## Wooly (23. Januar 2008)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> na da bist du deine mac krücke aber sinnvoll losgeworden  allerdings hätt ich kein ei dafür gegeben



Verkauft habe ich nur das Gemini, war mir einfach zu overdosed für die Sachen die ich fahre, aber das war ein absolut geniales Bike, und hat deshalb auch noch ordentlich Geld gebracht ...  ... und wer ein Santa Cruz fährt, sollte von "Krücke" respektive "Preis/Leistung" lieber schweigen ...    



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> von nem tox enduro hab ich nie gehört!! wieviel gab es da? 2?



Keine Ahnung, kannte es auch nicht, hier gibt es doch einige echte Bike-Geschichtler, vielleicht wissen die ja was.


----------



## eL (23. Januar 2008)

ich sehe du bist auf dem weg der besserung was fahräder angeht.

nungut preis/leistung gibt es bei santa nicht. eher nur preis. da muss man halt auf vorjahresmodelle  zurückgreifen und es tut trotsdem weh.

ich hätt ja gern auch nen apfel und nen ei gegeben aber.... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. Januar 2008)

So mein Enduro Trail HT  Umbau ist auch fertig.......





So und nu verreist mich und der Rest der Bilder im Fotoalbum


----------



## Jürgen_KA (26. Januar 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So und nu verreist mich und der Rest der Bilder im Fotoalbum



Viel zu wenig schwarz© und dann noch Spritzlappen mit Kabelbindern. Du bist pervers!


----------



## Richi2511 (19. Februar 2008)

Hier Mainzz


----------



## andi1969 (19. Februar 2008)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hier Mainzz



Oh Mann a gscheits Bild  un ned die Bonsaiausgabe


----------



## andi1969 (19. Februar 2008)

Soo damit mal wieder Schwung in den eingestaubten Thread kommt.....3 Neuteile angebaut.


----------



## waldman (20. Februar 2008)

das niveau hier ist mal wieder unter aller sau. ich hebs mal an:





vorne das gerät fürn dreck. an der wand das gerät fürn powder


----------



## [email protected]!t (20. Februar 2008)

neues (rohloff) projekt frisch aus den vereinigten staaten.


----------



## Rolf (20. Februar 2008)

Damit hatte ich auch schon geliebäugelt  

Allerdings waren mir dann doch die Versandkosten zu hoch und dann kommt ja auch noch der Zoll dazu


----------



## Cook (20. Februar 2008)

Zion: Sehr schön gemachter, klassischer Rahmen. Durch die Größe sieht er ein bissl nach Rennradgeometrie aus.


----------



## TeamJung (20. Februar 2008)

jetzt trau ich mich auch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (20. Februar 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> neues (rohloff) projekt frisch aus den vereinigten staaten.



Hey nett aber ich dachte nichts mehr mit weiß bin aufs fertige Bike gespannt


----------



## Gralmaster88 (20. Februar 2008)

ich denke ich werd in absehbarer Zeit mein Gral auch mal hir posten. 

Gruß aus Menden


----------



## [email protected]!t (20. Februar 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Zion: Sehr schön gemachter, klassischer Rahmen. Durch die Größe sieht er ein bissl nach Rennradgeometrie aus.



ja, 21" wird jetzt aber auch mal zeit (197cm), auch wenn die räder weniger schön aussehen.



andi1969 schrieb:


> Hey nett aber ich dachte nichts mehr mit weiß bin aufs fertige Bike gespannt



tja... habe vor den rahmen komplett neu pulvern zu lassen.
sicher bin ich mir aber noch nicht, vorallem wegen der farbe... mir fällt nichts ein


----------



## Gralmaster88 (20. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist echt eine geile Karre, die Du da hast.



@Waldman
ich kann mich da nur anschließen.  

Echt ein sehr schicker Downhillbock den du da hast.

Gruß aus Menden


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. Februar 2008)

Moin

Hier mal meins mit neuer Kurbel und Pedalen:





MfG


----------



## Gralmaster88 (25. Februar 2008)

So hir dann mal mein Schätzchen:

Zwar ein bissl klein das bild, aber unter meinen Fotos ist das Bild noch größer


----------



## eL (25. Februar 2008)

sag mal salt sind dir diese "eisenzäune" nicht viel zu weich im tretlagerbereich?


Oder machts bei den paar Nm eh nix aus 



niewieder eisen!!!

eL


----------



## Cook (26. Februar 2008)

eL schrieb:


> sag mal salt sind dir diese "eisenzäune" nicht viel zu weich im tretlagerbereich?
> 
> Oder machts bei den paar Nm eh nix aus
> 
> ...



eL, du darfst nicht jeden Eisenrahmen mit deinem Alteisen-Rotor-Massivrahmen vergleichen. ;-)
Bei dem Zion ist ja durch das exzentrische Innenlager der Tretlagerbereich recht gross. Dürfte "relativ" stabil sein.

Als Eisenschwein scheint deine obige Aussage fast schon ketzerisch...;-)

Viele Grüße!!!


----------



## matou (22. März 2008)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut...

Endlich hab ich meine neue Lady (fast) fertig bekommen!  

Ich hoffe, dass der Wetterbericht hält was er verspicht und ich am Montag mal eine Runde drehen kann.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (22. März 2008)

janz jeiles blau

herr koch

"alt" und "massiv" haick jetze ma überhört wa


----------



## black soul (23. März 2008)

nix gescheites gewesen


----------



## Cook (27. März 2008)

Das Transition gefällt mir für ein Fully ausgesprochen gut! Wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## w3rd (25. April 2008)




----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2008)

Schickes Teil!

Was ist denn der primäre Einsatzbereich für das Bike?


----------



## waldman (25. April 2008)

schick, nur dass die schoene thomson stuetze einen so haesslichen sattel halten muss ist ne schande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (28. April 2008)

das ist das erste mtb von meiner Freundin. Sind erst 2 mal damit gefahren. Einmal Wattkopf (inklusive smdh runterrutschen, -schieben, - fahren, einmal Toter Mann). Im Mai gehts zwei Wochen nach Torbole 
Der Sattel muss halt bequem sein... So hässlich finde ich den gar nicht.


----------



## kermit* (28. April 2008)

@w3rd: Die Wandhalterung schaut ja einfach klasse aus! (Auch wenns auf den ersten Blick an ein Klo erinnert...)
Ist das Eigenbau oder gibts das irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## w3rd (28. April 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> @w3rd: Die Wandhalterung schaut ja einfach klasse aus! (Auch wenns auf den ersten Blick an ein Klo erinnert...)
> Ist das Eigenbau oder gibts das irgendwo zu kaufen?



Ich fand auch dass sie klasse aussieht. Das Teil heißt Cycloc und kommt aus GB http://www.cycloc.com/

Als ich sie gekauft habe, gab es das Teil in D nur bei Manufaktum  für 100 Euro. Ich glaube in GB kostet es umgerechnet ca 85. 

"Berechtigt" wären so 35,-. 

Hat ein paar Nachteile wie ich finde:
- nicht tief genug. Da passt vlcht ein Rennrad ordentlich rein, alles andere hat zu breite Lenker. 
- die Gummi-Polster/Stopper, die zwischen Rahmen und Halter geklebt werden, fallen nach 5 mal rein und raus ab. Jetzt rutscht das Rad immer ganz nach hinten. 
- haben Räder in GB die Kette links? Ich finde das Teil ist "falschrum" gebaut. Siehst ja wie das Rad an der Wand hängt. 

Das Rotwild hängt aber normalerweise nicht da drin, sondern ein Scott Roadster. Das Rotwild wird wohl im Flur unter die Decke gehängt. Für die Wand ist es nicht stubenrein genug


----------



## kermit* (29. April 2008)

w3rd schrieb:


> Ich fand auch dass sie klasse aussieht. Das Teil heißt Cycloc und kommt aus GB http://www.cycloc.com/
> 
> Als ich sie gekauft habe, gab es das Teil in D nur bei Manufaktum  für 100 Euro. Ich glaube in GB kostet es umgerechnet ca 85.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, vielen Dank! 
Muss wohl nochmal überlegen, ob das was für meine immerdreckigen Reifen ist...


----------



## Rebell-78 (29. April 2008)

Hier mein Lapierre:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/9/0/5/7/_/large/L1.jpg


----------



## amerryl (29. April 2008)

ich glaub das habe ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen  
und dann noch der tolle Hintergrund


----------



## Rebell-78 (29. April 2008)

Apropo gesehen... 

was geht am 1. Mai? Ist was geplant?


----------



## amerryl (29. April 2008)

bei mir bis jetzt noch nichts, werde  mich wahrscheinlich
mit der Familie zum Fußvolk gesellen, die Trails sind am 1. Mai
eh zu voll.


----------



## BadeInsel (2. Mai 2008)

mein canyon  
nur mittlerweile mit holzfeller pedalen


----------



## alexmaus (17. Mai 2008)

Hai,
hier mal 'n Bild von meinem Braunen.
Ich hab "ihn" mal aus dem Stall gelassen... 

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. Mai 2008)

So ....hab mal wieder Bock auf Foddo .....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Eike. (24. Mai 2008)

Hast du etwa den Schnellspanner an der Sattelklemme abmontiert? Ich mach mir Sorgen um dich


----------



## andi1969 (24. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hast du etwa den Schnellspanner an der Sattelklemme abmontiert? Ich mach mir Sorgen um dich



Nö auf der linken Seite .... nicht zu sehen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Mai 2008)

Ich find Dein Rad mal wieder geil. Was mich an Dir am meisten beeindruckt, ist die Detailverrücktheit. Auch wenn rote Trinkflaschen 2008 megaout sind.


----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich find Dein Rad mal wieder geil. Was mich an Dir am meisten beeindruckt, ist die Detailverrücktheit. Auch wenn rote Trinkflaschen 2008 megaout sind.



Danke Schatz würde einer Kiste auch gut stehen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Danke Schatz würde einer Kiste auch gut stehen



Wenn Du da nen Flaschenhalter rangeschraubt bekommst, kauf ich mir extra für Dich ne rote Trinkflasche.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn Du da nen Flaschenhalter rangeschraubt bekommst, kauf ich mir extra für Dich ne rote Trinkflasche.



Ich hab hier gerade einen Bosch Bohrhammer rumstehen. Wann soll ich bei dir vorbei kommen?


----------



## andi1969 (25. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn Du da nen Flaschenhalter rangeschraubt bekommst, kauf ich mir extra für Dich ne rote Trinkflasche.



Nicht die Flasche...Du Nase der Rest Farbe Aluschrauben usw.....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Mai 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Ich hab hier gerade einen Bosch Bohrhammer rumstehen. Wann soll ich bei dir vorbei kommen?



Wozu? Hast Du dafür einen Gewindeaufsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (26. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So ....hab mal wieder Bock auf Foddo .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haste abgenommen andy, ist das ne 140er scheibe vorne


----------



## andi1969 (26. Mai 2008)

Nö Michael ist immer noch die 160 Windcutter..aber bald 180...hab zugenommen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Mai 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...hab zugenommen



Aber sicher nicht viel - proportional zu Deinem Höhenmetersammelkonto.  *duckweg*


----------



## andi1969 (26. Mai 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aber sicher nicht viel - proportional zu Deinem Höhenmetersammelkonto.  *duckweg*



... stimmt weniger wie Du aber zu viel für ne 160 Scheibe


----------



## crossie (3. Juni 2008)

fahrrad. neu. 

hat jemand noch ne 160er scheibe und nen passenden postmountadapter über? 

cheers
crossie


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2008)

croissant schrieb:


> hat jemand noch ne 160er scheibe und nen passenden postmountadapter über?
> 
> cheers
> crossie



Jupp. Eine Avid Polygon Scheibe und Avid Adapter für IS-Gabel hätt ich noch über. Wenn du Interesse hast melde dich da werden wir uns scho einig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dapperillo (10. Juni 2008)

Das ist mein neues bike


----------



## D-StreeT (11. Juni 2008)

croissant schrieb:


> fahrrad. neu.
> 
> hat jemand noch ne 160er scheibe und nen passenden postmountadapter über?
> 
> ...



Klasse Optik und fährt sich saugeil  
Die Geschichte mit dem Ghetto-Freecoaster ist mir aber dennoch zu komplex


----------



## knoflok (13. Juni 2008)

*fast* wieder fertig.
und nein - das graue Panzertape kommt noch ab.


----------



## Lore (18. Juni 2008)

schön eingesaut, so wies sein soll


----------



## waldman (18. Juni 2008)

schickes 4cross rad.

bist in baltersweil am start ?


----------



## Lore (18. Juni 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> schickes 4cross rad.
> 
> bist in baltersweil am start ?


ne erst wieder großheppach, muss lernen


----------



## phreak (26. Juni 2008)

so hier mal mein bevorzugtes sportgerät


----------



## Schanuppi (1. Juli 2008)

mein neues babe und nie wieder hardtail kaufen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/6/7/9/2/_/large/DSC00674.JPG


----------



## black soul (1. Juli 2008)

schicke kiste! wo hast du denn den mace helm her, sehr warm das teil ?


----------



## Schanuppi (1. Juli 2008)

salut, ja in der tat, der helm ist im moment ne hardcore mütze und schweißmagnet... aber ich setz das ding immer nur auf, wenn ich den berg runter fahr. 
weißt, war der günstigste den ich kriegen konnte, 29euro und passt dank polster perfekt... dafür leider nur 4 lüftungsschlitze.. aber scheiß egal

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. September 2008)

Auf Seite 3 verschwunden!

Hier mal mein neues Bike. Frisch aufgebaut.





MfG


----------



## waldman (19. September 2008)

du poser.
los, sag wers zusammengebaut hat !!


----------



## Phil85 (12. Oktober 2008)

Sodele in meiner langen Verletzungspause hat sich einiges am Bike getan 





hate leider nur das Handy zur Hand


----------



## blackforest (12. Oktober 2008)

Isch des en Nikolai?


----------



## Phil85 (12. Oktober 2008)

NE das is ein Ösi


----------



## waldman (12. Oktober 2008)

coole schüssel phimo


----------



## chrissi93 (18. November 2008)

so dann stell ich meins mal rein


----------



## Dapperillo (18. November 2008)

Mein dicker weggefährte


----------



## deathmetalex (22. November 2008)

...so, hier mal meine....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (24. November 2008)

Meins nach dem Schlammbad auf der Borderline:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Dezember 2008)

Mein neues Kleines ist fertig. Zweck: Winterfahrrad





Bin noch am überlegen, KEFÜ dran zu machen.


----------



## Cook (13. Dezember 2008)

@Dirk: da hab ich jetzt echt 2mal hinschauen müssen. Sieht ja meinem Solid täuschend ähnlich. Sogar der Sattel sieht identisch aus.
Kannst du mal eine Teileliste ausgeben?
Die dicke Scheibe wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht brauchen, weil du das Ding keinen langen Berg hochgewuchtet kriegst.


----------



## waldman (13. Dezember 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Die dicke Scheibe wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht brauchen, weil du das Ding keinen langen Berg hochgewuchtet kriegst.



pahhh, man kann mit ganz anderen sachen entspannt bergauf fahren.. 
dicke schenkel vorausgesetzt...


----------



## Cook (13. Dezember 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> pahhh, man kann mit ganz anderen sachen entspannt bergauf fahren..
> dicke schenkel vorausgesetzt...


du meinst, alles ein Frage der Zeit...


----------



## FaceGrind (13. Dezember 2008)

...die zeit holst du dann bergab wieder rein, und das mit mehr spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (14. Dezember 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> du meinst, alles ein Frage der Zeit...



da schau ich in meiner freizeit nicht drauf.... spaß solls machen. sonst kann ich ins fitness zum spinning gehen..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Dezember 2008)

Teileliste ist jetzt in der Galerie.


----------



## Toni Dark (17. Dezember 2008)

Sodelle, so langsam speckt mein Rad ein bisschen ab:

neu mit Hope Pro2/Mavic EX721 und Komplett X9 Ausstattung sowie XT-Kassette:


----------



## waldman (17. Dezember 2008)

gravity light kurbel fehlt noch
dann noch die cleg ran dann kommt das rad sehr nah an perfekt.....


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. Dezember 2008)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Sodelle, so langsam speckt mein Rad ein bisschen ab:
> 
> neu mit Hope Pro2/Mavic EX721 und Komplett X9 Ausstattung sowie XT-Kassette:



Nicht übel.
Hat es denn jetzt schon unter 20kg?

MfG


----------



## Toni Dark (17. Dezember 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Nicht übel.
> Hat es denn jetzt schon unter 20kg?
> 
> MfG



Gute Frage, wüsste ich selber gern. 

Ich kriegs auf jeden Fall unter 19kg. Einfach Big Bettys drauf und die Maxxis DH-Schläuche gegen normale eintauschen. Das spart locker über ein Kilo.


----------



## Toni Dark (18. Dezember 2008)

Komplett vergessen zu erwähnen. Die revolutionäre RC3-TDX Dämpfung mit doppelter Druckstufe ist natürlich auch schon eingebaut und fühlt sich super an. 

Zumindest im Wohnzimmer. Wenn die Gletscher hier oben wieder geschmolzen sind probier ichs auch mal auf em Trail aus.


----------



## waldman (15. Januar 2009)

das glory ist doch neumodischer schnick schnack.viel zu viele gelenker und so...
so muss das aussehen:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Januar 2009)

waldman schrieb:


> ...



Ist das ein altes Octane oder der neue Slopestyler von Scott? Der sieht nämlich genau so aus.


----------



## Toni Dark (16. Januar 2009)

Yeeeehhaaa, habs endlich geschafft, die Gabel so hinzubekommen, dass man sie anschauen kann ohne Kopfweh zu bekommen:










so, jetzt nur noch die 8 überkleben, neue Bremsen, neuer Lenker, neue Kurbel ......

ou mann. Wird glaub noch ganz schön teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. Januar 2009)

Ahh...was für eine Wohltat! Das schöne 06er Design.
Dann mal bis zur nächsten Schlammschlacht!

MfG


----------



## waldman (17. Januar 2009)

mensch du, so ist die gabel richtig schick.

früher war alles besser 


wenn du mit deinem umbau fertig bist hast du eigentlich nur noch den rahmen unverändert


----------



## Toni Dark (17. Januar 2009)

waldman schrieb:


> mensch du, so ist die gabel richtig schick.
> 
> früher war alles besser
> 
> ...




Stimmt, und selbst dann ist es noch billiger als ein Liteville   Außerdem behalt ich den Plastikdämpferschutz auch noch 


Wobei, den könnt man ja aus Carbon noch leichter bauen  mhm, schönes Projekt für en Wochenende in Berau.


----------



## waldman (17. Januar 2009)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Stimmt, und selbst dann ist es noch billiger als ein Liteville  D



richtig, und schwerer 



abgesehn davon gehört die bomber schrift andersrum auf die gabel 
....


----------



## Toni Dark (17. Januar 2009)

waldman schrieb:


> richtig, und schwerer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch, bei der 66TD-X war das immer so drauf. Nur bei den billigen RC2 Dämpfungen und abwärts wars andersrum dran. 

nee, nicht schwerer. Ich arbeite an einem perfekten Gewichtsverhältnis zwischen Körper und Rad. Nach meinen Berechnungen muss das bei ca. 1:4.45454545454545 liegen. Das bekommst du mit dem Liteville leider nicht hin.


----------



## waldman (17. Januar 2009)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Falsch, bei der 66TD-X war das immer so drauf. Nur bei den billigen RC2 Dämpfungen und abwärts wars andersrum dran.
> 
> nee, nicht schwerer. Ich arbeite an einem perfekten Gewichtsverhältnis zwischen Körper und Rad. Nach meinen Berechnungen muss das bei ca. 1:4.45454545454545 liegen. Das bekommst du mit dem Liteville leider nicht hin.



das perfekte gewichtsverhältnis ist nur beim downhill wichtig. und mit 888 und downhillreifen komm ich genau auf das verhältnis 1:5 (das ist viel besser als wie deins. ).
hab schon mit den jungs von liteville telefoniert, das kommt genau hin.
notfalls kommt dickeres öl in die 888, das is schwerer, YEAH


----------



## Rebell-78 (4. Februar 2009)

So, mein Zesty:






[/URL][/IMG]

Die Züge wurden bereits etwas verändert.


----------



## Rolf (4. Februar 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> So, mein Zesty:



Ist Dir der Rahmen zu kurz ?

Sattelstütze mit Offset und dann den Sattel ganz nach hinten


----------



## Rebell-78 (4. Februar 2009)

Rolf schrieb:


> Ist Dir der Rahmen zu kurz ?
> 
> Sattelstütze mit Offset und dann den Sattel ganz nach hinten



Letzte Zeit ist mir die Schraube am Sattel immer aufgegangen. 

Gestört hat mich aber nicht beim hochfahren.

Der Rahmen ist o.k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. Februar 2009)

neuster Stand:




MfG


----------



## Toni Dark (9. Februar 2009)

Hei deine Feder ist eingegangen. Marzocchis darf man nur bei 30° waschen du Nase


----------



## eL (10. Februar 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



ich nehm eins!

können sie es mir grad einpacken und schleifchen drum machen?

im ernst...wo hast du es her und wieviel muss man dafür löhnen?


----------



## waldman (10. Februar 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> neuster Stand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn jetz noch den spacerturm wegmachst hast gute chancen unter 20 kilo zu kommen


----------



## eL (10. Februar 2009)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Letzte Zeit ist mir die Schraube am Sattel immer aufgegangen.
> 
> Gestört hat mich aber nicht beim hochfahren.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist o.k



Vieleicht iss der rahmen ja so kurz da es ein Mädchenfahrad iss 
wenn es sich um das aktuelle 514L  handelt
das herrenmodell ist Schneeweiß und ohne L 
oder ist der rebell eine rebellin? 

Wie fährt es sich denn?? eher richtung tour oder doch schon richtung FR
Gefällt mir wirklich extrem gut.


----------



## LocoFanatic (12. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (12. Februar 2009)

komisch, ist dein Lenker verbogen? Hab noch nie gesehen, dass die Enden vom Lenker runtergebogen sind.


----------



## KA-Biker (13. Februar 2009)

verschiedenfarbige standrohre...lenker ist glaub ich normal


----------



## The_Freak (13. Februar 2009)

Sattel, Schaltwerk und KeFü werden noch bei gelegenheit getauscht...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Februar 2009)

@loko

Wirklich sehr schönes Rad. Nur die Pedale. 

CC-Pussy?


----------



## LocoFanatic (13. Februar 2009)

vielen Dank vorerst für eure Äusserungen.
@ ToniDark: dieser Eindruck war nur durch die Perspektive bedingt. Aber ich habe deinen Beitrag als Anlass genommen, Lenker-Vorbau zu "optimieren" 
@KA-Biker: Lichtverhältnisse (siehe Schattenwurf der Balustrade). Ach ja, bei Interesse:
www.mtb-karlsruhe.de für geile Touren 
@Dirk: bevor weitere Kritik aufkommt auch für dich die oben genannte Adresse


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Februar 2009)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> @Dirk: bevor weitere Kritik aufkommt auch für dich die oben genannte Adresse



Keine Kritik. Gott bewahre mich davor.


----------



## matou (14. Februar 2009)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> @Dirk: bevor weitere Kritik aufkommt auch für dich die oben genannte Adresse



Ich dachte es ist Sinn und Zweck des Themas auch mal Kritik zu üben


----------



## Saci (14. Februar 2009)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Sattel, Schaltwerk und KeFü werden noch bei gelegenheit getauscht...



ganz schick - gleiche rahmen/gabel kombi fahr ich au  - müssn mal zusammen radln gehn (ich wohne in karlsbad) 

Cheers


----------



## accutrax (14. Februar 2009)

sehr schönes switch...! 
absoluter klassiker und sicher top für den schwarzen wald.....

gruss accu


----------



## LocoFanatic (14. Februar 2009)

@ matou, Dirk Says: Ich habe den Standpunkt (Kritik ist nicht per se negativ) verstanden und will Dirk-Says einladen mitzukommen, wenn wir auf Tour gehen. Dann muss ich mir nämlich auch wahrscheinlich keine weiteren sinnfreien Kommentare ("CC Pussy") von ihm anhören.
Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen. Andernfalls melde ich mich wahrscheinlich nochmal, dann fahre ich auch gerne mal bei dir mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Februar 2009)

1. Smily beachten
2. Plattformpedale passen imo optisch besser zu dem Rad (siehe Betrag Kritik von Matou)
3. Du mußt mir nix beweisen - come as you are


----------



## LocoFanatic (14. Februar 2009)

1. mache ich gerne, denn auch ich hoffe, dass meine Smileys berücksichtigt werden
2. ich kann mit diese Meinung akzeptieren und damit gut leben.
3. die Einladung steht trotzdem


----------



## The_Freak (15. Februar 2009)

@Saci

Jepp. Können ruhig mal zusammen ne runde drehen. ich fahr meistens am strommasten-dh (heisst der so?). Werde wohl am donnerstag wieder da sein.


----------



## chrissi93 (15. Februar 2009)

so mein neues (gebrauchtes) Kona Stinky Delux:


----------



## knoflok (15. Februar 2009)

Die Fox flog raus - eine Marzocchi rein...





Fährt sich gut 

Grüße
Knoflok


----------



## Saci (16. Februar 2009)

@ the freak.. also Do is schlecht - wie allgemein unter der woche ^^ - ich hab dich mal im icq geaddet  

@ knoflok - wad ür ne FOX war drinne - hab  auf die schnelle kein bild mit ner fox in deim album gefunden - die 55 sieht aber nicht verkehrt aus


----------



## knoflok (16. Februar 2009)

war ne 36 talas
mit "bekanntem" kartuschenproblem.

demnächst bei ebay zu finden ...


----------



## chrissi93 (20. Februar 2009)

so mein neues:


----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2009)

Selbst ein Kona hat ein schöneres Bild verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
das sind meine bikes, mit denen ich so durch den Schwarzwald rolle.
Vielleicht sieht man sich bei Gelegenheit mal.


----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2009)

Hübsche Sammlung


----------



## mikeymark (20. Februar 2009)

Danke! 
Hab auch viel Zeit und Liebe investiert.


----------



## wookie (21. Februar 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> ... und Liebe investiert ...


müsste ich bei meiner frau auch investieren das sie mir sowas erlauben würde


----------



## mikeymark (22. Februar 2009)

Meine Frau verteht das schon, sie fährt selber auch mtb.


----------



## l--dirk--l (1. März 2009)

So, jetzt finde ich auch mal die Zeit mein Bike hier zur Schau zu stellen nachdem der Umbau vollbracht ist (mit freundlicher Unterstützung von "spatzel", dem Zaskar-Gott) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mein Indian Fire Trail mit poliertem 17`er Rahmen, jede Menge Teile von Shimano, Bontrager, Mavic und ein wenig was von Rock Shox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Wenn ich mir hier die Galerie so ansehe bin ich wohl einer der wenigen die im Freiburger-Umland ein HT fahren...

Grüße vom Schwarzwaldrand
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. März 2009)

.


----------



## l--dirk--l (1. März 2009)

öhm, habe ich doch, sieht man das nicht ?

Grüße vom Schwarzwaldrand
Dirk


----------



## wookie (1. März 2009)

l--dirk--l schrieb:


> sieht man das nicht ?


genau, nix zu sehen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. März 2009)

.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. März 2009)

Ich war mal so frei, und hab Dir geholfen. 

Marin ist geil.


----------



## l--dirk--l (1. März 2009)

simson says, dirk says make it happened... 

Ok, mein Link ist weg, Fotoalbum neu befüllt, zweiter Versuch:






Immer noch ein Indian Fire Trail, polierter 17" Rahmen, bla bla, bla bla, bla bla.... Habe ich ja alles schon mal geschrieben 

Grüße vom Schwarzwaldrand
Dirk


----------



## Saci (8. März 2009)

dann post ich hier auch mal meinen neusten familenzuwachs.. mitsammt einem kleinen problem welches ich habe und nicht ohne fremde hilfe lösen kann. deshalb hoff ich mal das hier jemand reinguggt der mir dabei helfen kann - aber alles nach der reihe:

neues SX trail  





geändert wird wohl noch sattel (irgendwann) und DÄMPFER (schnellstmöglich) - aber da liegt auch schon das oben angesprochene problem- und zwar:

der verbaute 5th air is nnen specialized special dings mit ner aufnahmebohrung von 15,4mm ( nen manitou hat 12,0mm innendurchmesser von der buchse die da eingepresst is)

und eben genau son manitou dämpfer hab ich noch hier rumliegn. 

ums kurz zu machen - ich muss den manitou von 12,0 auf 15mm aufbohren und seitlich von 12,6 auf 11,0mm abfräsen - dann hätte er die gleichen einbaumaße wie der 5th und würde ohne probleme in den rahmen passen (zur vereinfachung noch 2 bilder)











hoffe man kann die schrift lesen - is leider ein wenig klein geraten.

aso falls jemand die möglichkeiten für so eine bearbeitung hat und mir beim lösen des problems helfen würde - wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

noch ne anmerkung - ich bin gelernter freinwerkmechaniker - aber leider mach ich derzeit mein zivi und bin ab 1.4. arbeitslos und hab somit nicht die möglichkeiten es selbst zu machen.

sodele


----------



## Triple F (10. April 2010)

Nicolai Argon FR | 2009 | Rohloff only | Size L | bronze elox | 15,00 kg


----------



## MO_Thor (16. April 2010)

Nur so:



und






Ich entschuldige mich vielmals dafür, nur luschige Handyfotos zeigen zu können, aber ich hab keine andere Cam


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2010)

Auch wenns kein FST ist, die Karre ist porno.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (17. April 2010)

So, mein Bike nachm Frühjahrs putz. Schaltung&Züge wurden bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich neu eingestellt.


----------



## mikeymark (14. November 2010)

Hi,

hier meine bikes mit denen ich durch den Südchwarzwald und der Schweiz rolle.

*Nicolai Ufo ST*




*Ghost AMR 5700*


----------



## Kraxler (23. November 2010)

Mein bewährtes Votec M6 Enduro.


----------



## Tobiwan (23. November 2010)

Hey mickey,
das Bike kenn ich doch - alles klar bei dir? Mal wieder Lust auf Rossi? War doch ganz nett und dein großes N schreit eigentlich nach dem Trail.

Hier mal meine seit jahrzenten aktuelle Karre - das andere wird gerade aufgebaut:





Leider kaputt:




War leider zu klein:




War ein Scheiß:




War nett - aber nur DH ist mir zu wenig:




Hehe, neues wird gerade aufgebaut. Wenn fertig, poste ich den Thread natürlich damit auch zu


----------



## mikeymark (24. November 2010)

@tobi
bei mir ist alles im grünen Bereich    Wie siehts bei dir aus?
Auf Rossi hät ich auch mal wieder Bock. Bin gerade dabei das N auf zwei Kettenblätter und Luftdämfer umzurüsten, damit ich den Einsatzbereich erweitern kann


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. Januar 2011)

Alles neu macht der...Januar!





Rocky Mountain Slayer 50.


----------



## Tobiwan (23. Januar 2011)

Mr Lebowski,
das Ding ist nice!!!
Hat du dir eine Talas verbaut? Merkst du einen Unterschied zum Vorjahr? Das Kashima soll ja Wunder bewirken
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. Januar 2011)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Mr Lebowski,
> das Ding ist nice!!!
> Hat du dir eine Talas verbaut? Merkst du einen Unterschied zum Vorjahr? Das Kashima soll ja Wunder bewirken
> Gruss
> Tobi



Danke
Ist eine Float R und meine erste Fox
Daher kann ich nix zum Vorjahresmodell sagen.

MFG


----------



## nicmen (23. Januar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (26. Januar 2011)

@ TheBigLebowski
Damit du dein Bike auch gut ausführen kannst, würde ich mal da reinschauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482486

Sind auch ein paar tolle Sachen im Elsaß dabei ...
Gruss
Tobias


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. August 2011)

Karamba. Bis auf Seite 6 wurde dieser Thread durchgereicht.





Neu und Alt auf einem Bild. Alt ist zu verkaufen!

MFG


----------



## w3rd (2. August 2011)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Karamba. Bis auf Seite 6 wurde dieser Thread durchgereicht.


Wirtschaftskrise...


----------



## Eike. (5. August 2011)

Sagt der Neu-Liteville-Fahrer 

Meine aktuellen Bikes in chronologischer Reihenfolge:
Stadt-Wald-Biergarten-Hobel




Rennhobel




Bergabhobel


----------



## matou (5. August 2011)

Netter Fuhrpark! 
Was sind das denn für Schutzbleche am Stadthobel, würden die für 2,3er Reifen ausreichen? Wenn es so weitergeht brauch ich fürs Stadtrad auch noch welche...

Wo wir dabei sind:

Stadtrad:





Bergrad:


----------



## Eike. (5. August 2011)

Das sind die SKS Bluemels in 60mm (gibts in 26" gar nicht schmaler). Von der Breite her gehts also schon, in der Höhe könnte es aber je nach Gabel/Rahmen eng werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (7. August 2011)

Danke! Die muss ich mir mal anschauen. Mit der Höhe könnte es knapp werden...zum Bremszug über dem Reifen sinds maximal 1 cm...


----------



## kailer (10. August 2011)

Mein altes All Mountain:






Mein neues All Mountain:


----------



## hömma (10. August 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das sind die SKS Bluemels in 60mm (gibts in 26" gar nicht schmaler). Von der Breite her gehts also schon, in der Höhe könnte es aber je nach Gabel/Rahmen eng werden.



Die Bluemels gibt es nicht nur schmaler, sondern auch breiter: bike-discount Die schmalere Version habe ich kürzlich erst einer Bekannten montiert. War trotz vorgesehener Bohrungen ein echter Krampf. Die breiteren sollen laut Beschreibung sogar bis 2,4 Zoll gehen! 

Ansonsten hast du da schon ne dekadente Resteverwertung am Stadtrad! Die Felgen fahre ich am MTB und über Gabel und Kurbel würde ich mich wohl auch nicht beschweren. Wie montiert man denn so Bleche an ner Federgabel? Gibt es da irgendwelche Schellen als Zubehör oder hast du da deinen Erfindergeist walten lassen?


----------



## Eike. (10. August 2011)

Ja, ich bin wie üblich ein bischen übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Wobei ich bis auf die Gabel und das Schaltwerk die Teile sehr günstig über einen ziemlich langen Zeitraum zusammengesucht habe. Die Gabel ist für so ein Rad natürlich massiv overdressed aber sie lag hat noch rum und funktioniert so schlecht, dass ich sie nicht guten Gewissens verkaufen könnte. Dafür reicht sie allerdings dicke. Wahrscheinlich mach ich noch die Aufkleber ab um das Diebstahlrisiko etwas zu reduzieren, Fox=teuer ist doch schon recht bekannt.
Schutzblechmontageschellen habe ich keine gefunden. Die gängigste Methode mit Cateye Lichthaltern geht nicht weil die natürlich nur bis 34,9mm gehen und die Tauchrohre 40mm Durchmesser haben. Ich hab daher die russische Variante mit Kabelschellen und zwei gebogenen Blechteilen benutzt. An der Brücke ist einfach ein Lochblech mit zwei Kabelbindern fixiert. Nicht schön aber hält.


 



Die Kurbel sollte eigentlich eine LX werden, die ich vor langer Zeit mal als Reserve geholt hatte. Das ist aber dummerweise die Trekkingversion mit 5mm schmalerer Kettenlinie. Unmöglich damit die Schaltung einzustellen, da kam ein günstiges Angebot im Bikemarkt sehr gelegen.
Die riesigen Bremscheiben werden noch eine Nummer kleiner sobald der passende Adapter da ist. Wenn jemand eine 203er Avid G2 Scheibe braucht ...

Das breitere Bluemel (für den Schwalbe Big Apple) kenn ich aber die schmaleren hab ich nur in 28" gesehen. Da der Marathon Cross aber auch 1,75" breit ist passt das ganz gut, viel schmaler dürfte es eh nicht sein.


----------



## Freecastle (11. August 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Mein altes All Mountain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



´
Bisch du des Wahnsinns ..... was für ein Abstieg (zumindest vom FW) ....
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die neuen Klamotten -> Lycra-Höschen 
Muss ja von der Optik und vom Gewicht passen !!!


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2011)

das intense war ein echt schickes teil !!


und uns´re mal : ..


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2011)

und die letzten : ..


----------



## kailer (14. Oktober 2011)

Freecastle schrieb:


> ´
> Bisch du des Wahnsinns ..... was für ein Abstieg (zumindest vom FW) ....
> Jetzt fehlen nur noch die neuen Klamotten -> Lycra-Höschen
> Muss ja von der Optik und vom Gewicht passen !!!



So, ich bin jetzt wieder halbwegs vernünftig unterwegs, zwar immer noch mit Hardtail, aber immerhin kein Leichtbau mehr und auch kein 29er (hol ich mir irgendwann mal als Drittrad, zum Rennradfahren auf Feldwegen).  Damit hat sich die Höschenfrage zum Glück auch erledigt 

Hier mein Chamäleon, leider ist die Farbanpassung defekt:


----------



## Freecastle (15. Oktober 2011)

@ Kailer

 

Giftiges grün .... gefällt

... aber um den Flaschenhalter kümmerst du dich ja noch so wie ich dich kenne


----------



## kailer (15. Oktober 2011)

Freecastle schrieb:


> @ Kailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, auf Tour kommt da eine Flasche rein  Oben am Berg ist die dann leer und leicht und bleibt beim Downhill, wo sie hingehört. 
Auf langen Touren mit Trinkrucksack kommt in die Flasche was klebriges isotonisches und in die Trinkblase pures Wasser.

Zwei weitere Punkte werden der Stylepolizei missfallen:
- Keine verstellbare Sattelstütze (auf meinen Touren gibt es genau einen Wechsel zwischen hoch und runter, das kann ich noch von Hand)
- Kein 80cm Lenker (oder ist der am Hardtail noch gar nicht Pflicht?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (15. Oktober 2011)

Wie jetzt? Eine hydraulisch absenkbare Sattelstütze ist Stylepflicht geworden?

Oha. 
Ich glaube, ich muss meine Bikes deshalb wohl wegschmeißen oder verschrotten lassen - da hat kein einziges sowas!
Als Beweis mal Bilder:
Hardtail




Fully




Wenn man draufklickt, werden wohl noch viel mehr Styleverbrechen offengelegt - es sind 26''-Bikes, viel zu schwer, am Hardtail hab ich auch noch ne SingleTrack-Felge und am Fully sogar zwei verschiedene Bremsen und Reifen unterschiedlicher Hersteller.
Sollte ich mich selbst richten?


----------



## hömma (21. Oktober 2011)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Eine hydraulisch absenkbare Sattelstütze ist Stylepflicht geworden?



Also schön finde ich die Dinger immer noch nicht, aber seitdem ich so ein Teil dran hab, will ich auch nicht mehr ohne. Glücklicherweise kann man ja jetzt den roten Ring und Hebel gegen andere Farben tauschen...

Hier mal meins mit "minor updates" (Verschleißteile, hardass-Sattel und schon seit ner Weile Schaltwerk und Pedalen):


----------



## Rolf (21. Oktober 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Hier mein Chamäleon, leider ist die Farbanpassung defekt:



Welches ist es denn


----------



## BiNkZ (16. November 2011)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Eine hydraulisch absenkbare Sattelstütze ist Stylepflicht geworden?
> 
> Oha.
> Ich glaube, ich muss meine Bikes deshalb wohl wegschmeißen oder verschrotten lassen - da hat kein einziges sowas!
> ...


----------



## MO_Thor (17. November 2011)

Dankeschön!
Irgendwann, wenn mal mehr Freizeit da ist, kürze ich den Gabelschaft. Der Extraspacer überm Vorbau stört enorm. Zum Frühjahr bekommt das Bike noch n Satz leichter rollende Reifen und vielleicht auch ne SLX. Oder XT. Oder was grad zum guten Kurs zu haben ist an Kurbel. 
Es ist ein sehr geiles Geschoß, der Rahmen frisst Federgabeln bis 160mm zum Frühstück. Allerdings geht das zu Lasten des Gewichts; ich schätze mein Vagrant auf irgendwas zwischen 15 und 16kg.


----------



## kona.orange (10. Dezember 2011)

Hydraulische Sattelstütze ist Stylepflicht? Hihi! Ich brauch nen 10er Maulschlüssel.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. Dezember 2011)

Nicht schlecht! Wünsch ich mir zu Weihnachten, also nächstes Jahr - wo gibts denn sowas?


----------



## mazola01 (27. Dezember 2011)

Mein Singlespeed (steht zum Verkauf!)






Mein Renner:





Mein Downhiller (steht zum Verkauf!)






Mein neues Enduro/Freeride Hardtail (noch nicht fertig):






Gruss Steffen


----------



## kermit* (15. Mai 2012)

So, den Thread mal wieder auskramen.

Bei mir gibts seit dem letzten Wochenende was Neues, die Probefahrt am Gardasee hat mich dazu gezwungen...





... und ja, das Foto ist mies, aber das Radl macht Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (15. Mai 2012)

Da sag ich nur guten Flug! Sehr schön!










....aber die Spacer


----------



## Eike. (31. Juli 2012)

Dank Biene noch nicht gefahren, vielleicht heute Abend.

Der Wechsel musste sein, die Fox Sticker passen viel besser zum Rahmen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Juli 2012)

Hey, den Schw***ver****thread hab ich ja immer übersehen. 




Klick it!

PS: Eike, schnuffig.


----------



## andi1969 (15. August 2012)

*Dann stell ich meins auch mal der Meute.......*


----------



## MO_Thor (27. August 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an meinem Vagrant?
Falls ja --> klick


----------



## AlexMC (21. Oktober 2012)

Heute auf dem Fremersberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (22. Oktober 2012)

mal wieder bissel investiert


----------



## AxlReen (30. Oktober 2012)

So hier mein Norco, endlich vorzeigbar....


----------



## AlexMC (24. November 2012)

Damit der Thread wieder nach oben kommt

heute on Tour:











Bike von meiner Frau:






Die Zugmaschine:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. November 2012)

Dann stell ich meins auch mal hier rein:


----------



## AlexMC (25. November 2012)

Der Rahmen sieht toll aus, war der so oder hast Du ihn bearbeitet?


----------



## kermit* (25. November 2012)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht toll aus, war der so oder hast Du ihn bearbeitet?



Dirk hat den Rahmen professionell entlackt.
Traumhafte Gabel übrigens. 2006er Modell, oder?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. November 2012)

kermit* schrieb:


> Dirk hat den Rahmen professionell entlackt.
> Traumhafte Gabel übrigens. 2006er Modell, oder?



Ja, ist wohl eine 2006er, obwohl die Verkäufer sie als 2007er Modell verkauft hat. Aber das ist mir reichlich egal. Made in Italy. 

Als ich sie frisch eingebaut hatte, hat die Gabel sobald sie ausgefedert ist, direkt auf den ersten 2-3mm Federweg richtig metallisch gescheppert. Das hat mich fast verrückt gemacht. Dann hab ich irgendwann die HS-Druckstufe einen Klick reingedreht (war vorher bis zum Anschlag auf), und siehe da - Ruhe im Karton. 

Seither verwöhnt sie mich auf dem Weg zum Bäcker mit ihrem Federweg.


----------



## Don Stefano (26. November 2012)

Wann können wir das Teil Life und in Farbe bewundern?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. November 2012)

Entweder beim Bäcker oder am Sonntag wenns Wetter nicht so schlecht wird? Vormittags ne Runde PW oder BM?


----------



## MO_Thor (14. Dezember 2012)

Neuer Pimmelersatz:





Dafür musste das Hardtail dran glauben, was aber durchaus vertretbar ist, denn die Geo vom Mega ist unglaublich nah an der Perfektion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian1328 (14. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch!
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Dezember 2012)

MO_Thor schrieb:


>



Das Rad hat es verdient, zitiert zu werden. 

Nachdem wir jetzt beide FSTlos sind, müssen wir uns doch wirklich mal zum fahren treffen. Vielleicht schaff ichs, nächstes Jahr mal nach Freiburg zu kommen. Dann können wir die Boarderline mal rocken gehen.


----------



## MO_Thor (15. Dezember 2012)

Danke, danke.
Dirk, du würdest wirklich 1,5h nach FR wackeln, nur um mich beim Bergabbremsen zu begleiten?
Lass mich erstmal n bißchen Form gewinnen, so ums Frühjahr rum sollte was gehen. Mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich noch n paar Mitstreiter gewinnen.


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2013)

Sodele Umbau fertig und pobegefahren:







Urteil: Auf jeden Fall sehr plüschig, Federwegsausnutzung ist hoch genug, es könnte nix schaden, etwas abzunehmen.  

Den Spacer mach ich evtl. wieder unter den Vorbau, da der Sattel nicht weiter runter geht und das Oberrohr recht wagerecht ist, passt es nicht ganz bei der Abfahrt.

Bergauf hab ich die Absenkung wegen des niedrigen Lenkers nicht nötig gehabt, wenn es echt steil ist, würde ich es nutzen. Für den kleinen Spacer ist jedenfalls noch Platz.


----------



## mikekc22 (4. Februar 2013)

Wollte auch mal meins zeigen 
Nix besonderes - Reicht mir aber allemal aus, bin zufrieden!
Lapierre Raid 200 








(Das Bild ist aus'm Netz)


----------



## Triple F (18. März 2013)

Eigentlich alles neu außer Bremse und LRS...


----------



## Don Stefano (18. März 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Eigentlich alles neu außer Bremse und LRS...


War der Rahmen nich mal Grün?


----------



## Triple F (18. März 2013)

Genau, der isses. War NATO-grün mit schwarz-eloxiertem Hinterbau, aber nach 10 Jahren habe ich daran satt gesehen...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. März 2013)

Geil, wie ein 10 Jahre alter Rahmen noch aussehen kann wie ein aktueller. Nicolai macht mit seinem beständigen Rahmendesign alles richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (23. März 2013)

Das neue Spaßmobil. Gleich mal in artgerechter Umgebung getestet!


----------



## Zep2008 (24. März 2013)

Hi Denis,
Gran Canaria?
Wir Zeit, dass wir mal wider was zusammen fahren.
Nettes Radel!

Stefan


----------



## h4wk (24. März 2013)

Moin Stefan,

ja Gran Canaria ;-) Weltklasse Trails und vor allem keine blöde weiße Pampe wie hier im Schwarzwald ;-)

Sobald der Schnee weg ist, bin ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit! 

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Januar 2014)

Hab den Fred vor lauter Staub kaum gefunden ...

Wollte mal den einen oder die andere neidisch machen mit dem, was bei mir seit gestern so in der Garage herumhängt:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Januar 2014)

Garage ist gut. Da freut sich der Dieb. Bist du sicher?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Januar 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Garage ist gut. Da freut sich der Dieb. Bist du sicher?


Ist nicht Fort Knox aber gut verschlossen - die Cannondales, die ich hatte, wollte über die Jahre jedenfalls keiner klauen ...

Wird außerdem vom Kater bewacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (24. Januar 2014)

ich würde mal sagen: egal was in der garage steht und es ein wenig bling bling macht - der dieb hat lust drauf.

was ich allerdings auch schon festgestellt hab: wenn der rahmen raw is und keine decals oder ne "marke" drauf steht, scheint es für die diebe nich so interessant zu sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Januar 2014)

Naja, in der Kernstadt werden immer mal wieder gerne gezielt Räder aus den Kellern geklaut. So ein Keller ist meist genau so schäbig gesichert wie eine Garage. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen. Ich wunderte mich nur.


----------



## shield (24. Januar 2014)

was ich an der sache am dreistesten finde ist: diese leute müssen den besitzern mehr oder weniger auflauern oder bis zum haus folgen um zu wissen wo die fahrräder stehen.....


----------



## Eike. (24. Januar 2014)

Abus Wandanker setzen und dann mit einem Bügelschloss sichern. Das sollte die meisten potentiellen "Interessenten" demotivieren.


----------



## Triple F (25. Januar 2014)

Darf hier auch noch rein...


----------



## AlexMC (25. Januar 2014)

mein neuestes:






Kette muß noch richtig in Kefü


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2014)

Für Wege mit Breite >2 Meter:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Januar 2014)

Achja, mein aktueller Spassmacher ist ja hier noch gar nicht aufgetaucht.


----------



## shield (26. Januar 2014)

dann spiel ich auch mal mit. NOCH meins, der rahmen steht aber zum verkauf!


----------



## Saci (26. Januar 2014)

wenn hier grad schonmal was los is - hier mein neues: 
- es folgen noch PIKE 2014
-Kefü
-neuer Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (27. Januar 2014)

Dann mache ich auch nochmal mit:
Mega im August letzten Jahres. Demnächst gibts n neuen Dämpfer, danach folgen n Umwerfer, der hoffentlich nicht mehr aufs Hauptlager knallt und noch ne bessere Gabel:


----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. Januar 2014)

Saci schrieb:


> wenn hier grad schonmal was los is - hier mein neues:
> - es folgen noch PIKE 2014
> -Kefü
> -neuer Sattel



Sieht ja fast aus wie meins - was ist das für ein Jahrgang?


----------



## Saci (30. Januar 2014)

Is nen 2012er Rahmen, der aufbau is auf meinen Mist gewachsen, hab den Rahmen einzeln gekauft


----------



## matou (11. Februar 2014)

Endlich ein Bike, das lang genug für mich ist...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Februar 2014)

XL?  Schick!


----------



## matou (14. Februar 2014)

Ja, XL.
Danke.


----------



## dime75 (16. Februar 2014)

Hier mal meine zwei:


----------



## vitaminc (21. Februar 2014)

Dann zeig ich auch mal, mit was ich dieses Jahr unterwegs sein werde:


----------



## shield (21. Februar 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Dann zeig ich auch mal, mit was ich dieses Jahr unterwegs sein werde:




SEHR schön! das is ein singlebe oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (21. Februar 2014)

Ja, ist ein SingleBe


----------



## kona.orange (25. Februar 2014)

By the way...
Kiloweise geiler Stahl:


----------



## h4wk (28. Februar 2014)

Mit so nem Cotic fährt inzwischen ja auch fast jeder ;-) Nichts desto trotz: nettes Radel ;-)


----------



## AlexMC (2. März 2014)

im Einsatz:


----------



## dime75 (13. Juni 2014)

So, ich hab da mal ein Update von meiner wilden Hilde


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2014)

Hier mal meins: (seit heute mit passenden Gabeldecals)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Juli 2014)

h4wk schrieb:


> Mit so nem Cotic fährt inzwischen ja auch fast jeder ;-) Nichts desto trotz: nettes Radel ;-)



Naja, ich nicht mehr. Meines wurde am Lago Maggiore geklaut - fährt jetzt halt ein anderer. Mein Stumpy steht ja momentan mehr beim Händler, also musste was anderes her. Und mein Finanzminister hat 1200 EUR vorgegeben. Das hat nicht für ein Cotic und ordentliche Ausstattung gereicht. Außerdem gefallen mir die aktuellen Farben des BFe nicht so sehr. Also jetzt so:




Und siehe da: komplett Deore mit Sektor tut's auch. Ich mache noch einen Terry-Sattel und Saint-Pedale ran und bin noch im Budget. Die Deore Bremse kommt mir gleich viel vertrauenswürdiger vor als die Formula C1 am Speci.

Gruß
Wolfgang

p.s.: ob der Philipp mich trotzdem mal auf eine Runde mitnimmt ...


----------



## Andy29 (18. Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Bike:




Umgebaut habe ich noch nix. Mir fällt im Moment auch noch kein Grund dazu ein.

Nur auf Tubless umgerüstet.

Grüße

Andy


----------



## shield (21. Juli 2014)

Andy29 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Bike:
> Anhang anzeigen 306386
> 
> Umgebaut habe ich noch nix. Mir fällt im Moment auch noch kein Grund dazu ein.
> ...




Hey

mein Kollege ist am überlegen sich dieses Bike zu kaufen - exakt das gleiche Modell (soweit ich weiss). Woher kommst du denn? wäre es möglich das Bike mal anzuschauen?!

Kannst mir gerne ne Nachricht schicken!


----------



## matou (26. Juli 2014)

Sehr schicke Bikes hats auf dieser Seite!
Bei mir wars neuer Rekord...schon nach einem halben Jahr musste etwas Neues her.

Welcome to the dark side! Wir haben Kuchen!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juli 2014)

*Sehr schicker Hobel*. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass in deinem näheren Bekanntekreis noch jemand so einen Rahmen ... 

Was war verkehrt am IBC?


----------



## matou (27. Juli 2014)

Danke! 

Noch Einer? Ich zähle 4. 
Das ICB war super aber defekt und ging zum Händler zurück.


----------



## iTom (27. Juli 2014)

IBC - ICB, ja was den nu
Oha, Du wechselst die Rahmen wie andere Leute ihre Unterhosen Hmmm, jetzt kömma bald ne Liteviller & Friends Tour machen


----------



## matou (27. Juli 2014)

ICB - Internet Community Bike 

...glaub mir, das 601 legt zwar nochmal ordentlich eins auf das Potential des ICBs drauf, aber wenn die Qualität gestimmt hätte, wäre das ICB nicht zum Hersteller zurückgegangen.

LV & Friends?
Gestern sind schon zwei 601 und zwei 301 zusammen unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## h4wk (18. August 2014)

Erster Schnappschuss vom neuen Spielzeug:


----------



## shield (18. August 2014)

schaut gut aus, soweit man das erkennt.
kannst du mal n bild von der seite machen? sind das 27,5"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (18. August 2014)

Ja, schickes Spielgerät. 

Ich denk es ist 26"...den Baron gibts meines Wissen nach noch nicht in 27,5".


----------



## vitaminc (18. August 2014)

Schickes Dartmoor.. hab auch eins in der Garage stehen.
Die Magic Mary sieht verdammt dick aus in dem kleinen Hinterbau.. kann aber auch ne optische Täuschung sein.


----------



## h4wk (18. August 2014)

@shield wie matou schon sagte, ist es 26" - anders gibt es den Baron nicht. Der 2014er Hornet-Rahmen kann aber auch 27,5. Bilder von der Seite kann ich trotzdem gerne die Tage nachreichen. 

@vitaminc Die ist wirklich so fett - passt aber grad noch so rein. Liegt wohl unter anderem auch an den Felgen... 

Habe gestern mal aber auch mal ganz grob nachgemessen, 2.5er Baron und 2.35er Magic Mary scheinen nahzu gleichbreit zu sein.


----------



## /dev/random (27. August 2014)

Aktueller Untersatz zum hoch- und runterfahren:


----------



## Saci (27. August 2014)

Karslruhe? Wasserwerkbrücke? - wenn ja, warst heut ganz kurz am Kongresszentrum unterwegs und bist sone mauer runtergedropped?


----------



## /dev/random (28. August 2014)

Ja. Ja. Nein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. August 2014)

Hab gerade echt gegrübelt.  Philipp dropt irgendwo runter? Ne, unwahrscheinlich mit dem Knie.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. August 2014)

Neue Gabel?


----------



## /dev/random (29. August 2014)

Ja, und das schönste: sie funktioniert richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. August 2014)

Was im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger zu erwarten war. Leider tut sich beim Alternativrahmen gerade wenig, oder?


----------



## franticz (9. September 2014)

meine cross country schlampe (bissle schlechte qualität das bild






 mein enduro bevor ich es zum lackieren auseinander bau^^


----------



## Triple F (15. September 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Nomad.

Rahmen: Santa Cruz Nomad C | stealth black| Size L
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch plus DebonAir
Gabel: Fox 36 Talas
LRS: Sram Roam 60 Carbon
Reifen: Maxxis High Roller II (vo) / Maxxis Ikon (hi) | tubeless
Kurbeln: Race Face Next SL mit Direct Mount Kettenblatt (34 t)
Bremsen: Sram Guide RSC
Innenlager: Race Face
Pedale: Race Face Atlas
Steuersatz: Chris King InSet
Vorbau: Race Face Atlas
Lenker: Race Face Sixc
Griffe: Ergon GE1
Schaltwerk: Sram XX1
Kassette: Sram XX1
Kette: Sram XX1
Schaltgriff: Sram XX1 Trigger
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 150
Sattel: Ergon SME Pro
Gewicht: 12,9 kg
Sonstiges: InvisiFrame (matt) / noch ungekürzter Gabelschaft (Style-Polizei ist informiert  )


----------



## franticz (16. September 2014)

Wie sind die Pedale? Taugen die was?


----------



## Triple F (16. September 2014)

Habe das Bike noch nicht über die Trails scheuchen können. Bin jetzt gerade im Urlaub, allerdings mit dem anderen Bike.


----------



## Saci (1. Oktober 2014)

So ma aktuelles Bild - das man auch weiß wen ma da so im Wald trifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (1. Oktober 2014)

goil der debon air für speci!


----------



## flo_aus_ka (21. Oktober 2014)

meins, keine Umbauten, alles Werk.


----------



## orangerauch (24. Oktober 2014)

na wenns denn sein muß, hier auch meins:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oldschool: noch eins mit klaren Linien.
selbst zusammengezimmert.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. Juli 2015)

... nach dem Motto "was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern...", bin ich jetzt in zwei Jahren um zwei Laufradgrößen aufgestiegen. Hätte vor zwei Jahren, als ich mir das 26" Stumpjumper Evo gekauft hatte, gedacht, dass mir eher die Füße abfallen, als dass ich mich auf ein 29er setze. Und jetzt: sitze ich da


----------



## Angelo1972 (15. November 2015)

Hier ist meins mit den ersten Kilometern auf dem Buckel


----------



## franticz (15. November 2015)

Hardtail im keller 

 Mein fully im wald


----------



## Sandra73 (21. November 2015)

Das ist mein Bike (Scott Aspect 710 Modell 2016) mit mir im Weinberg unterwegs


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. November 2015)

erster Schnee der Saison - schön romantisch im Mondlicht


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2015)

Gefahren wurde es in den letzten 2 Jahren zwar kaum, aber immerhin hat es ein paar neue Teile bekommen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Februar 2016)

Die guten Vorsätze von Silvester umgesetzt und etwas aus Gewicht geschaut. : D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (6. Februar 2016)

KA - gutes kennzeichen!


----------



## Rebell-78 (10. Februar 2016)

Dirk schönes Bike, viel Spaß damit.
Falls hinten eine Reifen für BM brauchst legen wir Geld zusammen oder ich bringe welche am 28.12.2016 mit


----------



## matou (10. Februar 2016)

Och, es gibt Leute, die gehen mit dem Reifen Vert in den Alpen. 

@DIRK SAYS ,
was hast jetzt alles geändert bzw erleichtert?


Meins letztens beim Spielen im Schnee.
Nachdem ich mir letzten Sommer fast den kompletten Antrieb, Hinterrad, Vorbau und Lenker geschrottet habe...sind Diese neu.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Februar 2016)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Dirk schönes Bike, viel Spaß damit.
> Falls hinten eine Reifen für BM brauchst legen wir Geld zusammen oder ich bringe welche am 28.12.2016 mit



Danke. Den Reifen hatte ich am 27.12. letzten Jahres drauf -alles nicht so dramatisch.



matou schrieb:


> Och, es gibt Leute, die gehen mit dem Reifen Vert in den Alpen.



Dann aber den SG TS. Hab ich auch noch daheim liegen, rollt aber wie ein Sack Kohle auf Asphalt.



matou schrieb:


> @DIRK SAYS ,
> was hast jetzt alles geändert bzw erleichtert?



Dämpfer, Gabel und gezwungenermaßen auch den Steuersatz. Jetzt über 1,3 kg leichter geworden.


----------



## matou (10. Februar 2016)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Dämpfer, Gabel und gezwungenermaßen auch den Steuersatz. Jetzt über 1,3 kg leichter geworden.



1,3 kg sind ein Wort...dürfte aber immernoch ein Panzer sein?!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Februar 2016)

matou schrieb:


> 1,3 kg sind ein Wort...dürfte aber immernoch ein Panzer sein?!



Rahmen allein wiegt 4 kg.


----------



## matou (10. Februar 2016)

Großes Spielzeug, für große Jungs.


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Februar 2016)

Hier ist endlich mal mein neuer Hobel:


----------



## franticz (19. Februar 2016)

Hast du die Gabel selber lackieren lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (19. Februar 2016)

franticz schrieb:


> Hast du die Gabel selber lackieren lassen?


Nö, die war schon so. Das ist eine OEM Gabel (Mattoc Comp). Ist auch nur übergangsweise drin und fliegt wieder raus wenn die Lyrik da ist.


----------



## Saci (19. Februar 2016)

find den Rahmen seehr interessant! schon bisschen gefahren und kannst was dazu sagen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Februar 2016)

Ist das ein Strive? Sieht sehr geil aus. Ich würde die Gabel weiterfahren - der Kontrast sieht zumindest auf den Bildern cool aus.


----------



## black soul (20. Februar 2016)

mit noch ein paar grünen tupfern


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Februar 2016)

Nein, kein Strive. Ist ein NS Bikes Snabb 
http://www.ns-bikes.com/snabb-e,1143,pl.htm, hat aber ne sehr ähnliche Geo aber etwas andere Kinematik. 

Bin wg.  des tollen Wetters noch nicht gefahren, will auch noch Folie dran kleben. Wenn's morgen Nachmittag bissl weniger regnet vielleicht Pfalz?

mobil gesendet


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Februar 2016)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Bin wg.  des tollen Wetters noch nicht gefahren, will auch noch Folie dran kleben. Wenn's morgen Nachmittag bissl weniger regnet vielleicht Pfalz?



Lust hätte ich und Zeit dummerweise auch noch, weil Verpflichtungen anderweitig verplant.

Aber mein Rad ist bei D-Cycles weil mir beim Bremsen vor ner Woche die Bremsleitung der VR-Bremse eingegengeflogen ist - zum Glück bin ich nicht gestürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus08 (19. März 2016)

Kann man das snabb auch mit 26 zoll Laufrädern aufbauen?


----------



## Don Stefano (19. März 2016)

Markus08 schrieb:


> Kann man das snabb auch mit 26 zoll Laufrädern aufbauen?


Dann kommt das Tretlager halt ziemlich tief. Ich galube das taugt nicht.


----------



## Markus08 (19. März 2016)

Ok danke


----------



## Don Stefano (10. April 2016)

Jetzt mit neuer Gabel und Dämpfer:


----------



## Froschel (11. April 2016)

ich finde dass ein paar kleine Farbtupfer nicht schaden würden (Sattelklemme, Vorbauspacer, Kettenblattschrauben oder so)


----------



## Waldgeist (11. April 2016)

Froschel schrieb:


> ich finde dass ein paar kleine Farbtupfer nicht schaden würden (Sattelklemme, Vorbauspacer, Kettenblattschrauben oder so)


einfach mal durch einige Schlammlöcher fahren, dann hast dei Farbtupfer. Dabei auch mal den Untergrund wechseln, z.B. Moor, Sandstein, Lehm, Kuhfladen ...


----------



## Froschel (12. April 2016)

oder bei einer Schlachterei vorbei fahren und durch die Blutlache.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. April 2016)

Mein neues Schlechtwetter-Bike:


----------



## Don Stefano (18. April 2016)

Ah, Mist. Jetzt wo das schlechte Wetter für dieses Jahr gerade rum ist. Das ist ja noch ganz sauber.

Aber hat ne schöne Farbe!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. April 2016)

(Klick = Partliste)

Lyrik Coil raus, Mattoc Pro rein.
Baron weg. DHR II hin.
Ein wenig Kleinkram hier und da.

Und seit langem mal wieder ein leichtes Rad. 

13,45 kg.

PS: Ein schöneres Bild kommt nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (9. Mai 2016)

Bike mit Aussicht vom langen WE.


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Mai 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Bike mit ...


Hast du neue Parts verbaut oder wolltest du nur die Aussicht zeigen?


----------



## vitaminc (9. Mai 2016)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hast du neue Parts verbaut oder wolltest du nur die Aussicht zeigen?



egal, geile Aussicht


----------



## matou (9. Mai 2016)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hast du neue Parts verbaut oder wolltest du nur die Aussicht zeigen?


Geht ja nicht immer nur um neue Parts...aber wenn du es genau wissen willst: neuer HR Reifen, Unterrohrschutz, neue Bremsbeläge.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Bike mit Aussicht vom langen WE.



Schönes Bild - und die Bremsbeläge machen es perfekt.


----------



## iTom (10. Mai 2016)

Das wäre es gewesen, ein Foto mit dieser Landschaft und dann die Bremsbeläge, aber ohne Rad natürlich. Das hätte was. FdT


----------



## Jan89 (12. Mai 2016)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Neues Transportmittel ;-)...


----------



## orangerauch (12. Mai 2016)

coole alte kiste.


----------



## Schwarzwälder (15. Mai 2016)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Neues Transportmittel ;-)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frytom (18. Mai 2016)




----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. Mai 2016)

Hier mal mein neues ICB 2.0


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Juli 2016)

So, wie "versprochen" das schönere Bild:




Klick => Partliste

Und eine andere Sicht:





Nebenbei hat sich jetzt am Hinterrad Procore breit gemacht. Man kann doch wirklich mit 1 bar in der äußeren Kammer Spaß haben.


----------



## matou (5. Juli 2016)

Kleiner Hinweis:
Du solltest regelmäßig den Luftdruck in den beiden Kammern kontrollieren.
Gerade am Anfang habe ich in der PC Kammer viel Luft verloren (kleine Kammer, hoher Druck, dünne Wandung...). 
Komischerweise hat es sich mittlerweile auf ~0,2 bar in zwei Wochen eingependelt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Juli 2016)

Ja. Ich habe auch schon mitgekriegt, dass Aussen bei dem geringen Druck trotzdem verliert. 

Ich musste schon mal den Ventileinsatz raus machen, das er komplett vermilcht war. Bei Robert das selbe. Ventil recht zu. Bei dir auch? Was dagegen tun, außer mit Ventil unten zu "Parken"?


----------



## matou (5. Juli 2016)

Ich meine die hauptsächlich die Innenkammer. Außen ändert sich ja nicht viel.

Nein, mit meinen Ventilen hatte ich noch keine Probleme...und ich parke das Rad so wie es gerade in den Keller gerollt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. Juli 2016)

Nunja, bei mir änder sich vor allem Außen. Aber dann ist der neue Reifen (obwohl schön am Horn vom Trennmittel befreit) halt noch nicht dicht.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. Juli 2016)




----------



## franticz (10. August 2016)

ich hatte mal lust auf was "neues". Mein neues Projekt Evil Sovereign. Im Winter wird der Rahmen neu gepulvert ansonsten soll es eigentlich bis auf 2,5er Reifen statt 2,4er so bleiben.


----------



## Saci (10. August 2016)

@ Nightfly.666, - find den Rahmen interessant.. aber die weiße Gabel versauts ein wenig .. hättest ruhig die schwarze kaufen können die ich innen Bikemarkt gepackt hab


----------



## Markus08 (13. August 2016)

Inzwischen mit Tubeless und einem Gewicht von 13,3 kg


----------



## h4wk (13. September 2016)

@Markus08 schönes Hornet! 

hier mal meins bei traumhafter Aussicht. Auf 13 Kilo komme ich allerdings nicht. Eher so 15-16kg 





Mehr Bildchen zur Tour: Gipfelglück

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Deleted 54516 (16. Oktober 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Bike mit Aussicht vom langen WE.


Wo warst du da ??


----------



## matou (16. Oktober 2016)

Südtirol.


----------



## Rebell-78 (28. Oktober 2016)

Etwas neues, macht richtig Spaß


----------



## shield (29. Oktober 2016)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Etwas neues, macht richtig SpaßAnhang anzeigen 541442


was ist das denn schönes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (29. Oktober 2016)

Ist ein Speci Fuse


----------



## Nightfly.666 (16. November 2016)

Saci schrieb:


> @ Nightfly.666, - find den Rahmen interessant.. aber die weiße Gabel versauts ein wenig .. hättest ruhig die schwarze kaufen können die ich innen Bikemarkt gepackt hab


Sry: weiße Anbauten


----------



## shield (3. Januar 2017)

damit wir hier weiter quatschen können:
mein hardtail für ne schnelle runde oder mal gediegen lange in den schwarzwald rein (hat bis jetzt noch nicht geklappt).





Ich mach sonst immer n shooting mit meinen bikes aber im moment is mir das wurscht. vor allem weil es n komplettbike ist. also kann man sich auch die fotos im netz anschauen (bis auf gabel, lenker, vorbau, sattelstütze).

@Schwarzspecht keine ahnung was der lenk und sitzwinkel ist. ich denke mal typisch für n 29er hardtail. da ich früher sehr viel pumptrack gefahren bin weiss ich wie sich steile lenkwinkel anfühlen und man sie fahren muss.
das trek zappelt ein wenig wenn man bergab fährt, aber das gleichen die laufräder wieder aus.
das mit der sattelüberhöhung hab ich leider immer - ich hab 92er schrittlänge.  aber mit der syntace stütze funktioniert das super - ganz raus oder ganz rein


----------



## franticz (3. Januar 2017)

Trotzdem geiles bike shield!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Januar 2017)

Sehr geil, will auch so was - aber kann man/frau jedes Jahr ein neues Bike anschaffen?

Das Fuse vom Rebell ist auch hübsch, müsste ja 27,5+ sein und wirkt - mit Verlaub - etwas proportionierter.

@shield: Rahmengröße würde mich doch interessieren.


----------



## shield (3. Januar 2017)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Sehr geil, will auch so was - aber kann man/frau jedes Jahr ein neues Bike anschaffen?
> 
> Das Fuse vom Rebell ist auch hübsch, müsste ja 27,5+ sein und wirkt - mit Verlaub - etwas proportionierter.
> 
> @shield: Rahmengröße würde mich doch interessieren.


Rahmengröße L! falls mir das Teil nicht mehr taugen sollte, dann kommt es eben wieder weg. Bisher würde ich es aber nicht abgeben wollen...


----------



## shield (6. Februar 2017)

moin jungs - endlich mal gescheite bilder von meinem etwas umgebauten trek stache:














lenker, vorbau, stütze, kurbel und (feder)gabel sind getauscht.
das teil wiegt mir allerdings noch viel zu viel. bin jetzt bei 13.1 kg. denke dass der umbau auf tubeless noch einiges bringen wird.


----------



## der freed (15. Februar 2017)

13,8kg 
Macht Laune


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. März 2017)

Schicker Seitenständer, war der serienmäßig dran?

Schickes Bike, was ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (3. März 2017)

Ein Rocky Mountain


----------



## Schwobenflyer (4. März 2017)

Ich hab mir auch mal ein neues 29er HT aufgebaut.


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (17. März 2017)

Dann möchte ich auch mal meine bikes zeigen


----------



## Rebell-78 (21. März 2017)

Specialized Fattie Team, 27.5+ und 24+


----------



## franticz (23. März 2017)

das Links würde ich auch nehmen ;p


----------



## wooki (28. März 2017)

Öfters rund um Freiburg unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (29. März 2017)




----------



## Rebell-78 (30. März 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> das Links würde ich auch nehmen ;p


Warum das linke? Das rechte geht auch gut, unsere erste Ausfahrt....


----------



## matou (1. Mai 2017)

Downgrading...aus 601 macht 301.
Heute morgen noch schnell vor dem Regen eine Test- und Einstellungsrunde gedreht.


----------



## iTom (1. Mai 2017)

Warum denn das, René?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Mai 2017)

@matou 
Schickes Rad. 

Was ist das vorne für ein KB - 34?


----------



## franticz (1. Mai 2017)

matou schrieb:


> Downgrading...aus 601 macht 301.
> Heute morgen noch schnell vor dem Regen eine Test- und Einstellungsrunde gedreht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 599577


Sehr geil


----------



## matou (1. Mai 2017)

iTom schrieb:


> Warum denn das, René?



Das 601 war mir schon seit langem "zuviel". Es hat so ziemlich jeden Trail platt gebügelt, war etwas träge.
Fürs ballern reichen die 160mm FW dicke und fürs Stolperbiken würden auch weit weniger ausreichen...




DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @matou
> Schickes Rad.
> 
> Was ist das vorne für ein KB - 34?



Danke! 
Sieht auf dem Foto etwas groß aus...ist nur ein 30T.



franticz schrieb:


> Sehr geil



Danke!


----------



## iTom (1. Mai 2017)

Beim 301 stimmen einfach die Proportionen. Rahmen zu Räder und der Rahmen selbst. Wenn ich mir so manche 29" anschauen, da fehlt mir schon ein wenig der Sinn für Ästhetik. Aber man kann sich alles schön saufen. Prost .


----------



## Rebell-78 (1. Mai 2017)

Hatte sie alle. Santas, Specis, Ibis alle aus Kohle. Liteville, Nicolai aus Metall alle mit Federweg satt.
Nach 15 Jahren ein TH gekauft (bereits hier vorgestellt) trotz RückenOP macht einfach alles mit das Teil und macht Mega Spaß. Und kostet kaum Geld


----------



## Rattfahra (21. Juni 2017)

Neues Bike kam Montag ebenfalls bei mir an. Heute wird die 7-fach Sram GX DH Schaltung mit 36 vorn und 11-25 hinten gegen eine Sram GX 1x11 mit 30 vorn und 11-42 hinten getauscht. Morgen oder Freitag endlich mal wieder zu Strommasten und schauen wie ich mit dem neuen Bike klarkomme 
Gabel und Dämpfer bisher mal grob eingestellt, wird allerdings noch lange dauern bis alles passt und ich mich daran gewöhnt habe. Gerade der lange Radstand und der flache Lenkwinkel von 63° fahren sich für mich noch extrem ungewöhnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (21. Juni 2017)

1x11 am DH? und dann smdh hoch treten? hammer


----------



## AlexMC (21. Juni 2017)

Hab' mir auch wieder was umgebaut


----------



## Rattfahra (22. Juni 2017)

shield schrieb:


> 1x11 am DH? und dann smdh hoch treten? hammer


Nicht ganz 
Von Malsch mitm Sender zum Hedwigshof und die Strommasten hochschieben  Ist ja klar dass man damit nirgends vernünftig hochkommt. Malscher Pfad hochfahren gestern ging allerdings


----------



## Sash1985 (13. Juli 2017)

Dann will ich auch mal.. diese Woche neu eingetroffen.. Focus Jam Ltd 2017


----------



## franticz (31. Juli 2017)

ganz neu. :> auf einer der 1. fahrten.


----------



## vitaminc (24. August 2017)

lustige Räder hier, dann stell ich mein Aktuelles auch mal hier rein, vielleicht sieht mich mal jemand damit rumfahren und will Hallo sagen:


----------



## h4wk (25. August 2017)

Mein Spielzeug. Nicht weils neu ist, sondern weil mir das Bild so gut gefällt 





Grüße
Dennis


----------

